# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  قوانين الضريبة والرسوم السورية

## هيثم الفقى

القانون 41 لعام 2005 الخاص بضريبة البيوع العقارية 
القانون 41 لعام 2005 الخاص بضريبة البيوع العقارية 
رئيس الجمهورية‏ 
بناء على أحكام الدستور 
وعلى ما اقره مجلس الشعب في جلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ / 19/11/ 1426هـ و/ 20/12/ 2005/ م .
يصدر مايلي ...
المادة / 1/
أ / استثناء من الأحكام الناظمة لضريبة دخل الأرباح الحقيقية / أرباح تجارة العقارات/ المنصوص عليها بالقانون رقم / 24/ لعام / 2003/ يكلف الأشخاص الطبيعيون والاعتباريون السوريون ومن في حكمهم وغير السوريين بتسديد ضريبة دخل على البيوع العقارية مهما كانت صفة العقار المباع .
ب/ يحدد معدل الضريبة الواجب استيفاوءها على البيوع العقارية بنسبة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية المتخذة أساسا لطرح ضريبة ريع العقارات والعرصات بموجب قرار قطعي صادر عن الدوائر المالية وفق مايلي ..
1/ العقارات السكنية ..
أ/ بالنسبة للعقارات التي سرى بدء تكليفها عام / 1985/ وما قبل تعتمد نسبة / 25/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية .
ب / بالنسبة للعقارات التي سرى بدء تكليفها عام / 1986/ وما بعد تعتمد نسبة / 15/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية .
2/ الأراضي ..
أ/ الأراضي الواقعة داخل المخططات التنظيمية المصدقة ..
1/ بالنسبة للأراضي المقدرة أو التي سرى بدء تكليفها عام / 1985/ وما قبل تعتمد نسبة / 30/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية عن السنة الأولى للتملك وتزاد هذه النسبة بمعدل / 10/ بالمئة عن كل سنة تملك على إلا تزيد نسبة الزيادة على / 100/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية ومهما بلغت سنوات التملك .
2/ بالنسبة للأراضي المقدرة أو التي سرى بدء تكليفها عام / 1986/ وما بعد تعتمد نسبة / 20/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية عن السنة الأولى للتملك وتزاد هذه النسبة بمعدل / 10/ بالمئة عن كل سنة تملك على إلا تزيد نسبة الزيادة على / 100/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية ومهما بلغت 
سنوات التملك .
ب/ الأراضي الواقعة خارج المخططات التنظيمية المصدقة ...
1/ الأراضي البعل ..
أ / بالنسبة للأراضي المقدرة عام / 1985/ وما قبل تعتمد نسبة / 10/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية 
ب/ بالنسبة للأراضي المقدرة عام / 1986/ وما بعد تعتمد نسبة / 7/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية .
2/ الأراضي السقي ...
أ/ بالنسبة للأراضي المقدرة عام / 1985/ وما قبل تعتمد نسبة / 15/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية .
ب/ بالنسبة للأراضي المقدرة عام / 1986/ وما بعد تعتمد نسبة / 10/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية والمقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية .
3/ العقارات التجارية .
أ / تعتمد نسبة / 30 / بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية عند بيع ملكية العقارات التجارية المعدة لممارسة المهن والحرف التجارية والصناعية وغير التجارية الموءجرة للغير أو بيع كامل الملكية /حق الملكية وحق إيجار العقارات معا / في المناطق التي لا يتم تسليم العقارات التجارية فيها مقابل حق إيجار /فروغ/ .
ب/ في حال بيع حق الرقبة للعقارات المذكورة في الفقرة / أ/ من هذا البند تعتمد نسبة / 30/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية وبواقع / 2/5/ منها ..
ج/ في حال بيع حق الانتفاع للعقارات المذكورة في الفقرة / أ/ من هذا البند تعتمد نسبة قدرها / 30/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية وبواقع / 3/ 5/ منها .
د/ في حال بيع ملكية العقار التجاري غير الموءجر / رقبة وانتفاع وحق إيجار / في المناطق التي يتم تسليم العقارات التجارية فيها مقابل بدل حق إيجار / فروغ/ تعتمد نسبة /30/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية عن بيع حق الملكية / رقبة وانتفاع / وتطبق أحكام المادة / 2/ من هذا القانون عن بيع حق الإيجار / الفروغ.
المادة / 2/
يحدد معدل الضريبة الواجب استيفاوءها عن بيع حق الإيجار / الفروغ/ للعقارات المعدة لممارسة المهن والحرف التجارية وغير
التجارية والصناعية من مكلفي ضريبة الدخل المقطوع أو مكلفي ضريبة الدخل على الأرباح الحقيقية أو الأشخاص الآخرين غير الممارسين للمهن المذكورة وفق مايلي ...
أ / المحلات التجارية ..
تعتمد نسبة / 30/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية عن السنة الأولى للتملك وتزاد هذه النسبة بمعدل /30/ بالمئة عن كل سنة تملك على إلا تزيد نسبة الزيادة على / 600/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية ومهما بلغت سنوات التملك .
ب/ المكاتب
تعتمد نسبة / 25/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية عن السنة الأولى للتملك وتزاد هذه النسبة بمعدل /15/ بالمئة عن كل سنة تملك على إلا تزيد نسبة الزيادة على /300/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية ومهما بلغت سنوات التملك 
ج / المستودعات..
تعتمد نسبة /20/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية عن السنة الأولى للتملك وتزاد هذه النسبة بمعدل /10/ بالمئة عن كل سنة تملك على إلا تزيد نسبة الزيادة على /200/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية ومهما بلغت سنوات التملك 
المادة /3/
أ / يلتزم الأشخاص الخاضعون لأحكام هذا القانون بالتصريح عن مبيعاتهم خلال مدة ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ البيع.
ب / يجب على الأشخاص الخاضعين لأحكام هذا القانون تسديد الضريبة المترتبة عليهم خلال مدة أقصاها ثلاثون يوما من تاريخ تقديم التصريح المذكور في الفقرة /أ/ السابقة .
المادة /4/
أ / يغرم المخالفون لأحكام الفقرة /أ/ من المادة /3/ من هذا القانون بغرامة قدرها /10/ بالمئة من الضريبة المترتبة عليهم .
ب / تطبق أحكام المادة /107/ من القانون رقم /24/ لعام /2003/ على الأشخاص الذين يخالفون أحكام الفقرة / ب / من المادة /3/ من هذا القانون.
المادة /5/
تستثنى من أحكام هذا القانون الحالات التالية...
أ / عمليات نزع الملكية والاستيلاء للمنفعة العامة أو للتحسين العقاري ب/ الإعارة بين الأصول والفروع والأزواج فقط
ج/ بيوعات الجهات العامة
د/ بيوعات الجمعيات الخيرية
ه / البيوعات من قبل البعثات الدبلوماسية في سورية شريطة المعاملة بالمثل 
و / تقديم العقار كحصة عينية لقاء المساهمة برأسمال الشركات المساهمة التي تطرح أسهمها على الاكتتاب العام بنسبة
لاتقل عن /50/ بالمئة شريطة عدم تصرف مقدم الحصة العينية في الأسهم المقابلة لها خلال السنوات الخمس التالية لعملية المساهمة العينية .



المادة /6/
يحظر على الكتاب بالعدل ودوائر السجل العقاري وكل جهة مخولة بتسجيل الحقوق العينية العقارية توثيق أو تسجيل أي حق عينى عقاري مالم يبرز أصحاب العلاقة براءة ذمة من الدوائر المالية ذات العلاقة .
المادة /7/
تحذف البنود /15 و27 و29 و32 / من الفقرة /أ/ من المادة /2/ من القانون رقم /24/ لعام / 2003/ .
المادة /8/
يعدل البندان /3/ و /30/ من الفقرة /أ / من المادة /2/ من القانون رقم /24/ لعام /2003/ بحيث يصبحا كما يلي...
/3/ الشركات المساهمة والشركات ذات المسوءولية المحدودة مهما يكن نوعها وغايتها باستثناء الشركات التي ينحصر نشاطها بالجامعات والمدارس والمعاهد الخاصة بكافة مراحلها ورياض الأطفال .
/30/ مكاتب الشحن الخارجي .
المادة /9/
أ / يعدل البند /8/ من الفقرة /أ/ من المادة /4/ من القانون رقم /24/ لعام /2003/ بحيث يصبح كما يلي ...
يعفي الأشخاص الطبيعيون والاعتباريون الذين يتعاطون النقل الجوى أو البحري ويشترط في منح الإعفاء إلى الأشخاص غير السوريين توفر شرط المعاملة بالمثل.
ب / تعدل الفقرة /ب / من المادة /4/ من القانون رقم /24/ لعام /2003/ بحيث تصبح كما يلي...
خلافا لأحكام المادة /1/ من القانون رقم /242/ تاريخ /3/ 5/ 1956/ تخضع المشافي الخاصة المشمولة بأحكام القانون المذكور للتكليف بضرائب الدخل المقطوع وضريبة ريع العقارات والعرصات بدءا من تاريخ استثمارها.
ج / تحذف الفقرة /ج/ من المادة /4/ من القانون رقم /24/ لعام /2003/ .
المادة /10/
تعدل المادة /58/ من القانون رقم /24/ لعام /2003/ بحيث تصبح على الشكل التالي ... يتم في حساب عمليات تحقق وتحصيل ضرائب الدخل وكذلك حساب جميع إضافاتها وغراماتها وما يعود منها لجهات عامة أخرى جبر كسور الليرة السورية إلى اقرب ليرة سورية أعلى .
المادة /11/
مع الاحتفاظ بأحكام المادة /117/ من القانون رقم /24/ لعام /2003/ تتضمن النسب المذكورة في المادتين /1 و 2/ من هذا القانون إضافات الدفاع الوطني ورسوم المدارس وحصة البلدية والمساهمة في دعم التنمية المستدامة عدا إضافة الإدارة المحلية .
المادة /12/
يضاف إلى الفقرة / ب / من المادة /7 / من القانون رقم /24/ لعام /2003/ البند /8/ الآتي ...
/8/ تعد من النفقات التي يمكن تنزيلها من الأرباح غير الصافية المصروفات والنفقات الشخصية الموثقة ذات الصلة المباشرة بالعمل الصناعي وتحدد تلك المصروفات والنفقات بقرار يصدر عن مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح من وزير المالية .
المادة /13/
مع الاحتفاظ بأحكام القانون رقم /25/ لعام /2003/ يحق لوزير المالية اتخاذ ما يلزم من إجراءات لمنع مديني الخزينة العامة للدولة الممتنعين عن التسديد مغادرة أراضي الجمهورية العربية السورية على أن تحدد ضوابط منع المغادرة بقرار يصدر عنه .
المادة / 14 /
يتوجب إعادة النظر بالنسب الضريبية الواردة في هذا القانون عند إجراء تقدير عام جديد للعقارات في سورية بموجب قانون أو مرسوم تشريعي .
المادة / 15 /
ينهى العمل بأحكام المواد /21/ و /22 / و /65/ والفقرة /د / من المادة /45/ من القانون رقم /24/ لعام / 2003/ اعتبارا من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون .
المادة /16/
يصدر وزير المالية التعليمات اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون .
المادة /17/
ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية وتسرى أحكامه بدءا من 1/1/2006 على السنوات تكاليف عام /2006/ وما بعد .. 
دمشق في / 26/ 11/ 1426/ هـ 26/ 12/ 2005/ م 


رئيس الجمهورية

بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

التعليمات التنفيذية للقانون 41 الخاص بضريبة البيوع العقارية 


فيما يلي التعليمات التنفيذية للقانون رقم 41 المتعلق بالضرائب على العقارات والقاضي بتكليف الأشخاص الطبيعيين والاعتباريين السوريين ومن في حكمهم وغير السوريين بتسديد ضريبة دخل البيوع العقارية مهما كانت صفة العقار المباع .

وزير المالية

استناداً لأحكام المادة /16/ من القانون رقم /41 / تاريخ /26/12 / 2005 يصدر التعليمات التنفيذية التالية :
أولاً ـ استثنت المادة الأولى من القانون رقم /41 / تاريخ /26/12 / 2005 عمليات البيوع العقارية ومهما كانت صفة العقار المباع من تطبيق أحكام قانون ضريبة دخل الأرباح الحقيقية / أرباح تجارة العقارات / المنصوص عليها في القانون رقم/24/ لعام 2003 وأخضعت الأشخاص الطبيعيين والاعتباريين السوريين ومن في حكمهم من غير السوريين لتسديد ضريبة دخل على تلك البيوع العقارية بنسب مئوية من القيمة المالية القطعيــة المقدرة و المدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية المتخذة أساساً لطرح ضريبة ريع العقارات والعرصات أما العقارات غير المقدرة فيتم تقديرها أصولاً و من ثم تحسب الضريبة وفق النسب الواردة في القانون وسواء تم التسجيل لدي الجهات صاحبة الاختصاص أم لا ويقصد بالبيع العقاري ما يلي : 
أ ـ عمليات البيع التي يتم تسجيلها في { السجل العقاري – السجل المؤقت – الكــاتب بالعدل – تنازل لدي الجمعيات التعاونية السكنية – التنازل لدى المؤسسة العامـــة للإسكان - الأحكام القضائية القطعية – .................الخ } 
ب ـ تعتبر عمليات المبادلة بمثابة بيع وبالتالي فإن عمليات المبادلة تخضع لأحكــام هذا القانون حيث يخضع كل شخص للضريبة حسب نوع العقار الذي تنازل عنه 
ج ـ أما عمليات المشاركة بين صاحب أرض وتاجر بناء من أجل إشادة بناء ومن ثم التخاصص بينهم فلا تخضع للضريبة وعند قيام أحدهم بالبيع فإنه يخضع للضريبــة
د ـ أما الاختصاص بين المالكين وضمن العقار الواحد أو في عقارات من نوع واحـد { سكني أو تجاري } فيخضع الفرق بين القيم المالية المتخاصص عليها للضريبة . 
وحسب النسب الواردة والمطبقة على العقارات التي تكون قيمتها المالية أعـــلى وبحسب سنوات التملك في حال وجودها أما التخاصص بين مالكين وعلى عقــارات مختلفة { زراعي مع سكني أو تجاري مع سكني } فيعتبر بمثابة المبادلة وتخضــع للضريبة . 
وتستوفى الضريبة من قبل الدوائر المالية ومن ثم تقوم بتزويد البائع بكـــتاب إلى الجهة صاحبة الاختصاص من أجل إتمام عملية الفراغ إذا رغب صاحب العلاقة بالفراغ . 
2 ـ بموجب الفقرة /ب/ من المادة /1/ من هذا القانون تم تحديد نسبة الضريبة الواجب اقتطاعها عن كل عملية بيع حسب نوع العقار المباع و صنفت العقارات إلى سكنية و تجارية وأراضي وتم اعتماد القيم المالية القطعية المقدرة و المدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية و المتخذة أساساً لطرح ضريبة ريع العقارات والعرصات كأساس في حساب الضريبة بعد الأخذ بعين الاعتبار عدد سنوات التملك بالنسبة للعقارات التجارية والأراضي الواقعة داخل المخططات التنظيمية المصدقة . 
ويتم تحديد تاريخ التملك للعقارات التجارية والأراضي الواقعة داخل المخططات التنظيمية المصدقة وفق مايلي:
أ ـ تاريخ الشراء بموجب سند التمليك أو الوكالة أو الحكم القضائي أو أي وثيقة رسمية تثبت تاريخ التملك . 
ب ـ تاريخ الحصول على رخصة البناء بالنسبة للأشخاص الذين يقومون بإشادة بناء مرخص 
ج ـ تاريخ عقد المشاركة الموثق بالنسبة للأشخاص الذين يشاركون مالكي العقارات من أجل إشادتها . 
د ـ تاريخ وفاة المورث في حال التملك إرثاً . 
هـ ـ الهبة إذا بقيت في ملكية الموهوب له لمدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات تعتمد تاريخ الهبة أما إذا كانت ملكية الموهوب له أقل من خمس سنوات فيعتمد تاريخ تملك الواهب ما لم يثبت وفاة الواهب قبل عملية البيع وفي هذه الحالة يعتمد تاريخ تملك الموهوب له .
و- تاريخ دخول العقارات المخططات التنظيمية المصدقة .
- ويعتبر جزء السنة سنة في حساب مدة التملك .
- وقد تم اعتماد نسب ضريبية لكل نوع من أنواع العقارات وحسب سنة تقديرها أو بدء تكليفها بضريبة ريع العقارات والعرصات وفق ما يلي : 
العقارات السكنية المشمولة في البند /1/ من الفقرة /ب/ من المادة /1/ . 
تعتمد نسبة قدرها/ 25% / من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة و المدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية إذا كان تاريخ سريان تكليفها بضريبة ريع العقارات و العرصات عام 1985 و ما قبل بموجب قرار قطعي صادر عن الدوائر المالية أما إذا كان تاريخ سريان تكليفها بضريبة ريع العقارات و العرصات عام 1986 وما بعد بموجب قرار قطعي صادر عن الدوائر المالية فتعتمد نسبة قدرها /15% / من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة و المدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية . 
الأراضي المشمولة في البند /2/ من الفقرة /ب/ من المادة /1/ تم تقسيم الأراضي إلى ثلاث فئات : 
أ ـ الأراضي الواقعة داخل المخططات التنظيمية المصدقة : ويقصد بها كل عقار يقع داخل المخطط التنظيمي المصدق للمحافظات والمدن والبلدان والقرى بموجب كتاب صادر عن الجهة الإدارية التابع لها العقار المباع . 
ب ـ الأراضي البعل : وتشمل الأراضي الموصوفة في القيد المالي أرض بعل سليخ أو أرض بعل مشجرة أو كثبان رملية أو جبلية أو صخرية أو تجمعات ترابية ....الخ 
ج ـ الأراضي السقي : وتشمل الأراضي الموصوفة في القيد المالي أرض سقي سليخ أو أرض سقي مشجرة . 
وتم تحديد نسبة الضريبة لكل نوع من هذه الأراضي وفق ما يلي : 
1 ـ الأراضي الواقعة داخل المخططات التنظيمية المصدقة بما في ذلك الاسطحة المعدة للبناء والتي يسمح بالبناء عليها : 
أ ـ تعتمد نسبة قدرها / 30% / إذا تم البيع خلال السنة الأولي للتملك إذا كان سريان تكليفها بضريبة ريع العقارات والعرصات بالنسبة للأراضي الخاضعة للتكليف بضريبة العرصات أو تاريخ تقديرها بالنسبة للأراضي غير الخاضعة للتكليف بضريبة العرصات عام 1985 وما قبل بموجب قرار قطعي صادر عن الدوائر المالية وتزاد هذه النسبة بمعدل /10% /عن كل سنة تملك إضافية ، وقد تم تحديد الحد الأقصى للزيادة بنسبة/ 100% /من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة و المدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية ومهما بلغت سنوات التملك . 
ب ـ تعتمد نسبة قدرها /20% / إذا تم البيع خلال السنة الأولى للتملك إذا كان تاريخ سريان تكليفها بضريبة ريع العقارات والعرصات بالنسبة للأراضي الخاضعة للتكليف بضريبة العرصات أو تاريخ تقديرها بالنسبة للأراضي غير الخاضعة للتكليف بضريبة العرصات عام 1986 وما بعد بموجب قرار قطعي صادر عن الدوائر المالية خلال السنة الأولي للتملك وتزاد هذه النسبة بمعدل / 10%/ عن كل سنة تملك إضافية وقد تم تحديد الحد الأقصى للزيادة بنسبة/ 100%/ من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة و المدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية ومهما بلغت سنوات التملك .
مثال على ذلك : 
أرض تملكها البائع منذ 15 سنة وسري بدء تكليفها عام 1986ومابعد يطبق عليه نسبة /20% /عن السنة الأولى للتمـلك وزيادة/ 10% /عن كل سنة تملك وتتوقف الزيادة عند/ 100% / فتصبح نسبة الضريبة الإجمالية / 120% / من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة و المدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية . 
- و في جميع الأحوال يتم تكليف الأراضي ضمن المخططات التنظيمية المصدقة بما في ذلك المخططات المصدقة التفصيلية على صافي الأرض المباعة .
أما الأسطحة التي لا يسمح بالبناء عليها فتطبق عليها نسبة الضريبة المطبقة على العقارات السكنية . 
2 ـ الأراضي البعل : 
تعتمد نسبة قدرها / 10% / من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة و المدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية إذا كان تاريخ تقدير قيمة العقار عام 1985 وما قبل بموجب قرار قطعي صادر عن الدوائر المالية . 
أما إذا كان تاريخ تقدير قيمة العقار عام 1986وما بعد بموجب قرار قطعي صادر عن الدوائر المالية تعتمد نسبة قدرها /7%/ من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة و المدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية . 
3ـ الأراضي السقي : 
تعتمد نسبة قدرها /15%/ من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة و المدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية إذا كان تاريخ تقدير قيمة العقار عام 1985 وما قبل بموجب قرار قطعي صادر عن الدوائر المالية . 
أما إذا كان تاريخ تقدير قيمة العقار عام 1986وما بعد بموجب قرار قطعي صادر عن الدوائر المالية تعتمد نسبة قدرها /1.%/ من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة و المدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية . 
ـ العقارات التجارية : 
ويقصد بها كل عقار غير سكني يستخدم أو معد للاستخدام ومزاولة إحدى المهن{التجارية أو الخدمية أو الصناعية أو العلمية } وسواء كان هذا العقار مستثمر أو غير مستثمر أو كان تام البناء أم على الهيكل باعتبار العقار مقدر تجارياً .
وقد تم تقسيم ملكية مثل هــذه العقارات إلى ثلاثة أقسام هي { رقبة – انتفاع -حق إيجار } ويقصد بالملكية{ الرقبـة والانتفاع } وحق الإيجار { الفروغ } وتعالج وفق مايلي : 
أ ـ إذا تم التنازل بيعاً للملكية { رقبة – انتفاع } في العقارات المؤجرة أو التنازل عن كامل العقار في المناطق التي لا يتم فيها تسليم العقارات التجارية مقابل بدل حق إيجار { فروغ} تعتمد نسبة قـدرها /30 % / من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة و المدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية . 
ب ـ في حال التنازل بيعاً لحق الرقبة للعقارات المؤجرة والعقارات في المناطق التي لا يتم فيها تسليم العقارات التجارية مقابل بدل حق إيجار { فروغ } تطبق الأسس الواردة في الفقرة /أ/ السابقة والناتج مضروب بـ 2/5 
ج ـ في حال التنازل بيعاً لحق الانتفاع للعقارات المؤجرة والعقارات في المناطق التي لا يتم فيها تسليم العقارات التجارية مقابل بدل حق إيجار { فروغ } فتطبق الأسس الواردة في الفقرة /أ/ السابقة والناتج مضروب بـ 3/5
د ـ أما في حال قيام مالك عقار تجاري بالتنازل عن العقار كاملاً عن { ملكية وفروغ } في المناطق التي يتم تسليم العقارات التجارية فيها مقابل حق إيجار ( الفروغ ) فيتم حساب الضريبة وفق ما يلي : 
1ـ تحسب الضريبة المترتبة عن التنازل عن حق الملكية بنسبة /30% / من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة و المدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية . 
2 ـ تحسب الضريبة المترتبة عن التنازل عن حق الإيجار { فروغ }
3 ـ تضاف الضريبة المترتبة عن التنازل عن حق الإيجار إلى الضريبة المترتبة عن التنازل عن حق الملكية فينتج معنا الضريبة المترتبة عن التنازل عن العقار التجاري كاملاً . 
مثال على ذلك : 
شخص يملك محل تجاري منذ عام 1998 قام ببيعه كاملاً عام 2006 وكانت القيمة المالية القطعية لهذا المحل 63000 ل.س لتحديد الضريبة المترتبة على هذا البيع نتبع الخطوات التالية : 
63000× 30% = 18900 ل.س الضريبة المترتبة عن التنازل عن حق الملكية 
63000× 270% = 170100 ل.س الضريبة المترتبة عن التنازل عن حق الإيجار 
189000 + 170100= 189000 ل.س الضريبة الواجب تسديدها 


ثانياً - بموجب المادة الثانية تم تحديد نسب استيفاء الضريبة عند التنازل عن حق الإيجـــار { الفروغ } من قبل مستأجر أو من قبل المالك وسواء كان العقار مستثمراً أو غير مستثمرو يعتمد الترتيب الطابقي الوارد في إخراج القيد المالي أساساً في تحديد نوع العقار .
قد تم تصنيف العقارات التجارية عند حساب الضريبة المترتبة إلى ثلاثة أنواع: 
1ـ المحلات التجارية : و هي كافة العقارات التجارية الواقعة في الطابق الأرضي في حال التنازل عن حق إيجارها فقد تم اعتماد نسبة/ 30%/ من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة و المدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية إذا تم التنازل خلال السنة الأولى للتملك وتزاد هذه النسبة بمعدل /30 % /عن كل سنة تملك على ألاّ تزيد نسبة الزيـادة عـلى/600 % /من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة و المدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية ومهما بلغت سنوات التملك
2 ـ المكاتب : و هي كافة العقارات التجارية الواقعة في الطوابق فوق الأرضي في حال التنازل عن حق إيجارها فقد تم اعتماد نسبة قدرهـا 25% من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة و المدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية إذا تم التنازل في السنة الأولي للتملك وتزاد هذه النسبة بمعدل/15%/عن كل سنة تملك على ألاّ تزيد نسبة الزيادة على / 300%/ من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة و المدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية ومهما بلغت سنوات التملك. 
3 ـ المستودعات : وهي كافة العقارات التجارية الواقعة في الطوابق تحت الأرضي في حال التنازل عن حق إيجارها فقد تم اعتماد نسبة قدرها /20 % /من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة و المدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية إذا تم التنازل في السنة الأولي للتملك وتزاد هـذه النسبة بمعدل /1.% /عـن كل سنة تملك إضافية على ألاّ تزيد نسبة الزيـادة على /200%/ من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة و المدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية ومهما بلغت سنوات التملك . 
- يتم تطبيق النسب الواردة في المادتين ( 1 و 2 ) على كامل القيمة المالية في حال بيع كامل العقار ، أما في حال بيع حصة سهمية من العقار فتطبق النسب الواردة على القيمة المالية المعادلة للحصة السهمية المباعة . 

ثالثاً ـ أ ـ بموجب الفقرة /أ/ من المادة /3/ تم إلزام الأشخاص الذين يقومون بأي عملية بيع عقاري أو التنازل عن حق الإيجار تقديم تصريح مرفقاً بقيد مالي قطعي للعقار المباع خلال مدة أقصاها ثلاثون يوماً من تاريخ البيع . 
ب ـ بموجب الفقرة /ب/ من المادة /3/ تم إلزام الأشخاص المذكورين بالفقـرة السابقة تسديد الضريبة الواجبة عليهم خلال مدة أقصاها ثلاثون يوماً تلي تاريخ التصريح عن البيع 

رابعاً ـ أ ـ بموجب الفقرة /أ/ من المادة /6/ تم فرض غرامة قدرها/ 10%/ من الضريبة في حال تأخر البائع عن تقديم تصريحه للدوائر المالية وإعلامها بالبيع خلال مدة ثلاثين يوماً . 
ب ـ في حال تأخر المكلف عن تسديد الضريبة خلال الثلاثين يوماً التالية لتاريــخ التصريح يغرم بغرامة قدرها/ 10% /من الضريبة لعدم الدفع في الاستحقاق وفـي حال انتهت سنة الاستحقاق تصبح الغرامة/20%/ وفي حال عدم الدفع في السنة الثانية تصبح الغرامة /30%/ وهو الحد الأقصى للغرامة المنصوص عليها بالمادة /1.7/ من القانون رقم /24/لعام 2003 . 

خامساًً ـ بموجب المادة /4/ تم استثناء بعض حالات البيع من الضريبة وهذه الحالات هي : 
1ـ عمليات نزع الملكية والاستيلاء للمنفعة العامة أو للتحسين العقاري و بذلك فإن عمليات نزع الملكية أو الاستيلاء عندما تكون للمنفعة العامة استثنيت من الخضوع لأحكام هذا القانون أما إذا كان الهدف من نزع الملكية لغير المنفعة العامة فتخضع لأحكام هذا القانون .
2ـ الإعارة بين الأصول والفروع والأزواج فقط و عليه فإن عمليات الإعارة الأخرى تخضع للتكليف وفق أحكام هذا القانون .
3 ـ البيوع التي تقوم بها الجهات العامة 
4 ـ البيوع التي تقوم بها الجمعيات الخيرية 
5 ـ البيوع التي تقوم بها البعثات الدبلوماسية المعتمدة في سورية لمقراتها أو لمنازل سكن دبلوماسيها وشريطة المعاملة بالمثل 
6 ـ تقديم العقار كحصة عينية لقاء مساهمة صاحب العقار بجزء من رأس مال الشركات المساهمة التي تطرح أسهمها على الاكتتاب العام بنسبـة لا تقل عن /50% /شريطة عدم تصرف مقدم الحصة العينية بالأسهم التي يتم تخصيصه بها لقاء تقديم عقاره خلال خمس السنوات التالية لعملية التخصيص وفي حال قيامه بالتصرف بالأسهم خلال خمس السنـوات الـتالية لتقديم المساهمة تستوفي الضريبة المترتبة عليه وكـأنه قـام بالتنازل عن العقار للشركة بتاريخ تقديم العقار كحصة عينية و يجب على الشركات المساهمة إبلاغ الدوائر المالية عن قيام الأشخاص الذين قدموا عقاراتهم كمساهمة عينية برأسمالها عند تنازلهم عن الأسهم المخصصة لهم خلال خمس سنوات و ذلك خلال مدة أقصاها ثلاثون يوماً من تاريخ التنازل عن الأسهم .
مع الإشارة إلى أن الإعفاءات الممنوحة بموجب نصوص خاصة تبقي سارية المفعول 

سادساً- حظرت المادة /5/على دوائر السجل العقاري والكتاب بالعدل والجمعيـــات و المؤسسة العامة للإسكان وغيرها من الجهات المخولة بتوثيـق واقعات بيع العقارات بعدم توثيق التنازل عنها قبل الحصول على براءة ذمة مـن الدوائر المالية . 

سابعاًـ بموجب المادة/7/ تم تعديل الزمرة الضريبية للمهن التالية : 
1 ـ المشافي الخاصة 
2 ـ مكاتب السفريات التي تستخدم سيارات البولمان السياحية 
3 ـ المداجن والمباقر مع الإبقاء على إعفاء /50%/ من الأرباح 
4 ـ الجامعات والمعاهد والمدارس الخاصة بكافة مراحلها ورياض الأطفال وأصبحت من عداد مكلفي الدخل المقطوع بدلاً من الأرباح الحقيقية .

ثامناًـ بموجب المادة/8/ تم تعديل البندان /3 و 30 / من الفقرة /أ / من المادة /2/ من القانون رقم /24/ لعام 2003 بحيث أبقت مكاتب الشحن الخارجي خاضعة لضريبة الدخل على الأرباح الحقيقية أما مكاتب شحن البضائع الداخلية فأخضعتها لضريبة الدخل المقطوع و اعتبرت الجامعات و المدارس و المعاهد الخاصة و رياض الأطفال من عداد مكلفي الدخل المقطوع حتى و لو كانت شخصيتها الاعتبارية شركة مساهمة أو محدودة المسؤولية .

تاسعاً ـ بموجب المادة /9/ تم تعديل البند /8/ من الفقرة /أ/ من المادة /4/ من القانون رقم /24/ لعام 2003 حيث تم إعفاء نشاط النقل الجوي والبحري إعفاءً كاملاً واشترط لإعفاء الأشخاص غير السوريين الذين يتعاطون هذا النشاط على الأراضي السورية شرط المعاملة بالمثل في الدول التي ينتمون إليها و تم إلغاء الإعفاء الذي كان ممنوحاً بموجب الفقرتين ( ب و ج ) من المادة /4/ من القانون رقم /24/ لعام 2003 و الذي كان يمنحهم إعفاءً لمدة سنتين من تاريخ بدء الاستثمار و أصبحت جميع المشافي خاضعة للتكليف بزمرة الدخل المقطوع اعتباراً من 1/1/2006 بصرف النظر عن تاريخ بدء استثمارها . 

عاشراً ـ بموجب المادة /10/ تم تعديل المادة /58/ من القانون /24/ لعام 2003 بحيث يتم جبر كسور الليرة السورية إلى أقرب ليرة سورية الأعلى . 

أحد عشر ـ بموجب المادة / 11/ تم الإشارة إلى أن النسب الوارد في المادتين (1 و 2) من هذا القانون تتضمن إضافات الدفاع الوطني و رسوم المدارس و حصة البلدية و المساهمة النقدية في دعم التنمية المستدامة عدا إضافة الإدارة المحلية مما يعني توجب إضافة رسم الإدارة المحلية المقررة في كل محافظة حسب النسبة المعتمدة فيها على الضريبة المترتبة بموجب هذا القانون كما أبقت على وجوب توزيع حصة قدرها /10 % / منها إلى البلديات وفقـاً لأحكام الـمادة /117/ من القانون رقـم /24/ لعام 2003 . 

ثاني عشر ـ بموجب المادة /12/ تم إضافة البند/ 8 / المتعلق بالمصروفات والنفقات الشخصية الموثقة ذات الصلة المباشرة بالعمل الصناعي إلى قائمة النفقات التي يمكن قبول تنزيلها من الأرباح غير الصافية على أن يصدر قرار عن رئاسة مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح من وزير المالية يحدد المصاريف و النفقات المذكورة المقبول تنزيلها من الأرباح غير الصافية . 

ثالث عشر ـ بموجب المادة /13/ يحق لوزير المالية منع مغادرة الأشخاص المدينين للخزينة العامة للدولة أراضي الجمهورية العربية السورية في حال عدم وجود أملاك بحوزتهم ضامنة لسداد المدينوية أو الذين يقومون بتهريب أموالهم وممتلكاتهم بقصد عدم تسديد مديونيتهم وتحدد ضوابط منع المغادرة بقرار يصدر عن وزير المالية ومع الاحتفاظ بالأحكام والنصوص الواردة في القانون رقم /25/ لعام 2003

رابع عشرـ بموجب المادة /14/ يتوجب تعديل النسب الواردة في هذا القانون عندما يتم إجراء تقدير عام للعقارات و يتم التعديل بموجب قانون أو مرسوم تشريعي .

خامس عشر ـ بموجب المادة /15/تم إنهاء العمل بأحكام المادتين ( 21 و22 ) الناظمتين لتكاليف تجارة العقارات والفقرة /د/ من المادة / 45 / الناظمة لعمليات التنازل عن حق الإيجار { الفروغ } و المادة /65/ القاضية بإخضاع الجعالات المستحقة في الجمهورية العربية السورية لشركات إعادة التأمين في الخارج لضريبة الدخل لغير المقيمين من القانون رقم /24/ لعام 2003 . 

سادس عشر ـ قضت المادة / 17/بأن ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية وأن تسري أحكامه اعتباراً من 1/1/2006 على بيوع وتكاليف سنوات2006 وما بعد. 

وزيـر المالية 

الدكتور محمد الحسين

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تم تعديله بالقانون 41 لعام 2005 الخاص بضريبة البيوع العقارية .
قانون ضريبة الدخل 
القانون رقم 24 للعام 2003 

رئيس الجمهورية‏ 
بناء على أحكام الدستور‏ 
وعلى ما اقره مجلس الشعب في جلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ /2/9/1424 هـ - 28/10/2003م
يصدر مايلي

المادة/1/
تطرح ضريبة على الدخل تتناول :
ا / الأرباح الصافية الناتجة عن ممارسة المهن والحرف الصناعية والتجارية وغير التجارية المحددة أحكامها في البابين الأول والثاني من هذا القانون.
ب/ المبالغ التي تدفع لأشخاص طبيعيين أو اعتباريين غير مقيمين تعويضا عن خدمات أدوها ضمن الجمهورية العربية السورية محددة أحكامها في الباب الثالث من هذا القانون.
ج / الرواتب والأجور.
د / ريع رؤوس الأموال المتداولة

الباب الأول
ضريبة أرباح المهن والحرف الصناعية والتجارية وغير التجارية
/فئة مكلفي الأرباح الحقيقية/

الفصل الأول
الأشخاص الخاضعون للضريبة

المادة/2/
أ / تتناول الضريبة المكلفين الآتي بيانهم عن أرباحهم الناشئة عن ممارسة المهن والحرف الصناعية والتجارية وغير التجارية وسائر الأعمال التجارية وان كانت عارضة ومصادر الدخل الأخرى غير الخاضعة لضريبة دخل أخرى ولا لضريبة ريع العقارات والعرصات.
1) مؤسسات القطاع العام وشركاته ومنشاته على اختلاف أنواعها.
2) المؤسسات المالية بما فيها المصارف وأعمال الصرافة وشركات التأمين وإعادة التأمين ومؤسسات التوفير.
3) الشركات المساهمة والشركات ذات المسؤولية المحدودة مهما يكن نوعها وغايتها باستثناء الشركات التي ينحصر نشاطها بالجامعات والمدارس والمعاهد الخاصة بكافة مراحلها ورياض الأطفال .( النص المعدل بموجب المادة 8 من القانون 41 لعام 2005 ) .
4) المؤسسات التجارية والصناعية التابعة لمنشات خارج الجمهورية العربية السورية والمنشات التجارية والصناعية التي تنتسب إليها مؤسسات كائنة خارج الجمهورية العربية السورية.
5) المنشات التجارية والصناعية التي لها فرع على الأقل في غير الوحدة الإدارية التي تعمل فيها.
6) تجار الاستيراد والتصدير وتجار الجملة والوسطاء بالعمولة عدا السماسرة العاديين ويعد تاجر نصف الجملة كتاجر الجملة إذا كان مبيع الجملة هو الأغلب على فعاليته. 
7) وكلاء المعامل الوطنية والأجنبية والوكالات الممثلة لمنشات وشركات أجنبية ووطنية.
8) تجارة العقارات المبنية وغير المبنية وأعمال التعهدات.
9) المخلصون الجمركيون.
10) محطات بيع الوقود والمواد المشتعلة.
11) بيع أدوات طبية وأجهزة عيادات ومخابر.
12) معامل صنع الأدوية والمواد الكيميائية والعطورات ومستحضرات التجميل.
13) معامل صنع الكحول.
14) المنشات الصناعية غير المعددة في الفقرات السابقة إذا تجاوز مجموع قيمة المنشات والآلات المستخدمة فيها لأغراض العمل الصناعي مليوني ليرة سورية بموجب التقدير النافذ للضريبة على ريع العقارات.
15) المشافي الخاصة ( محذوفة بموجب المادة 7 من القانون 41 لعام 2005 ) .
16) دور السينما من الصنف الأول بحسب تصنيف الدوائر المالية لاستيفاء ضريبة الملاهي ودور الفنادق من المستوى الدولي والدرجات الممتازة والأولى والثانية والمطاعم من الدرجات الممتازة والأولى والثانية بحسب تصنيف وزارة السياحة.
17) الإنتاج الفني /أفلام سينمائية/ مسلسلات تلفزيونية/ أفلام دعاية/ وما شابهها.
18) موزعو الإنتاج الفني المستورد والمحلي.
19) الملاهي من الدرجتين الممتازة والأولى بحسب تصنيفها من قبل وزارة السياحة.
20) مستثمرو مدن الملاهي والمشاهد العامة ومستثمرو الفرق الرياضية واستعراضات السيرك.
21) منشات المبيت السياحية من المستوى الدولي والدرجات الممتازة والأولى والثانية وما يتبع لها من مطاعم وشاليهات وكازينوهات والمسابح البحرية المستقلة من المستوى الدولي والدرجات الممتازة والأولى.
22) المكاتب السياحية.
23) مكاتب تدقيق الحسابات والمحاسبون القانونيون.
24) مكاتب الدراسات المالية والاقتصادية.
25) المشاورون في الأمور المالية والمحاسبية.
26) ممارسو مهنتي الخدمات البحرية وتموين السفن والبواخر.
27) مكاتب السفريات التي تستخدم سيارات البولمان السياحية ( محذوفة بموجب المادة 7 من القانون 41 لعام 2005 ) .
28) مهنة تأجير وإعادة تأجير المنشات الصناعية والتجارية والحرفية والمهنية أو بعض أصولها.
29) منشات المباقر والمداجن ( محذوفة بموجب المادة 7 من القانون 41 لعام 2005 ) .
30) مكاتب الشحن الخارجي . (النص المعدل بموجب المادة 8 من القانون 41 لعام 2005 ) .
31) الوحدات المهنية الجامعية الرئيسية.
32) الجامعات والمدارس والمعاهد الخاصة بكافة مراحلها ورياض الاطفال ( محذوفة بموجب المادة 7 من القانون 41 لعام 2005 ) .
33) كل مكلف يقرر تكليفه بالضريبة على الأرباح الحقيقية وفق الأحكام الواردة في هذا القانون.

ب / يحق للمكلفين بالضريبة على أساس الدخل المقطوع أن يطلبوا إخضاعهم للتكليف على أساس الأرباح الحقيقية ويقبل طلبهم بقرار من وزير المالية.
ج/ يحق لوزير المالية بقرار منه إخراج بعض المهن أو بعض المكلفين بالضريبة على الدخل المقطوع وإدخالهم في عداد المكلفين الضريبة على الأرباح الحقيقية.
د/ يسرى القرار المشار إليه في الفقرتين /ب و ج/ بدءا من أول السنة التي تلي السنة التي صدر فيها القرار وينشر ويذاع بمختلف طرق النشر العامة.
هـ / إذا مارس المكلف أكثر من فعالية تخضع كل منها لفئة معينة من فئات التكليف بضريبة الدخل /دخل مقطوع/ أرباح حقيقية/ وجب جمع أرباحه السنوية من مجموع فعالياته وتكليفه عنها تصاعديا بفئة الضريبة التي يتوجب فيها على المكلف مسك القيود المقررة نظاميا للفئة الأعلى.

المادة/3/
تفرض الضريبة على أرباح الأشخاص الطبيعيين والاعتباريين الناجمة عن أعمالهم في الجمهورية العربية السورية وذلك في محل ممارسة العمل بتاريخ /1/كانون الثاني من سنة التكليف وإذا كان للمكلف اكثر من فرع واحد تطرح الضريبة في المركز الرئيسي على أرباح جميع الفروع سواء كانت حساباتها وأعمالها موحدة أم مستقلة وإذا كان المركز الرئيسي واقعا خارج الأراضي السورية تطرح الضريبة على أرباح جميع الفروع القائمة في الجمهورية العربية السورية في مركز الفرع الواقع في العاصمة السورية أو في مركز الفرع الأوسع عملا.

المادة/4/
أ / تعفى من الضريبة :
1. جمعيات الاستهلاك والاستثمار التعاونية التي ينحصر عملها بجمع طلبات مشتركيها وتوزيع المواد والحاصلات والبضائع المطلوبة في مستودعاتها.
2. المستثمرون الزراعيون الذين يجمعون ويبيعون المحاصيل والأثمار الناتجة عن أرض يملكونها أو يستثمرونها ويتناول هذا الإعفاء أيضا الحيوانات التي يرعونها أو يربونها أو يعلفونها في تلك الاراضى.
3. الجمعيات التعاونية الزراعية التي ينحصر عملها باستلام حاصلات مشتركيها وتحويلها وبيعها. ولا يتناول هذا الإعفاء سوى الأعمال الداخلة عادة في الاستثمار الزراعي والتي لا تخضع للضريبة إذا مارسها/ ضمن الشروط نفسها/ أعضاء الجمعية منفردين.
4. الجمعيات التعاونية الزراعية لشراء الآلات والأدوات الزراعية واستثمارها في أراضي الأعضاء ولا يتناول هذا الإعفاء الأرباح الناجمة عن استثمار الآلات والأدوات في غير الأراضي التي يستثمرها الاعضاء.
5. الأشخاص الذين يمارسون أحد الأعمال الآتية التأليف/ العزف/ التلحين/ الرسم باليد/ نحت التماثيل. 
6. دور الحضانة.
7. معاهد ودور مؤسسات ذوى الاحتياجات الخاصة.
8. يعفي الأشخاص الطبيعيون والاعتباريون الذين يتعاطون النقل الجوى أو البحري ويشترط في منح الإعفاء إلى الأشخاص غير السوريين توفر شرط المعاملة بالمثل. (النص المعدل بموجب المادة 9 من القانون 41 لعام 2005 ) .
9. 50 بالمائة من الأرباح السنوية الصافية لمنشات المباقر والمداجن فقط.

ب/ خلافا لأحكام المادة /1/ من القانون رقم /242/ تاريخ /3/ 5/ 1956/ تخضع المشافي الخاصة المشمولة بأحكام القانون المذكور للتكليف بضرائب الدخل المقطوع وضريبة ريع العقارات والعرصات بدءا من تاريخ استثمارها.(النص المعدل بموجب المادة 9 من القانون 41 لعام 2005 ) .

ج/ يسرى التكليف الضريبي المنصوص عليه في الفقرة/ب/ من هذه المادة بدءا من أول السنة التالية لتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون بالنسبة للمشافي الخاصة التي مضى على تاريخ البدء باستثمارها بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون سنتين فأكثر أما المشافي الخاصة التي لم يمض على تاريخ البدء باستثمارها سنتين بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون فتستكمل الفترة المتبقية للإعفاء المذكور.(ملغاة بموجب المادة 9 من القانون 41 لعام 2005 ) .



الفصل الثاني
أسس التكليف
المادة/5/
أ / تطرح الضريبة على أساس الربح الصافي المتحقق خلال سنة الأعمال وتحسب السنة من/1/كانون الثاني إلى /31/ كانون الاول.
ب/ تعد سنة الأعمال بالنسبة للتكليف بضريبة الدخل هي سنة التكليف.
ج/ يجوز بقرار من وزير المالية اعتبار البدء في سنة التكليف غير /1/كانون الثاني إذا كانت طبيعة عمل المنشأة أو المكلف يبرر ذلك وفى هذه الحالة يترتب على المنشأة أو المكلف تقديم بيان بالأرباح المحققة خلال الفترة التي تبدأ من/1/ كانون الثاني من السنة التي تم فيها تبديل سنة التكليف حتى بداية العمل بالسنة الجديدة وتعد الضريبة المترتبة على هذه الأرباح مستحقة الأداء خلال ثلاثين يوما من بدء سنة التكليف الجديدة.
د/ تعدل مواعيد تقديم البيانات ومدتها وتسديد الضريبة المنصوص عليها في المادة/13/ من هذا القانون بما يتفق مع سنة التكليف الجديدة.

المادة/6/
أ / على كل مكلف أن يمسك قيودا محاسبية منتظمة وكاملة تظهر نتائجه الحقيقية..
ب/ يجوز لوزير المالية إصدار قرار يحدد به القواعد المحاسبية المعتمدة لتحديد النتائج الصافية.

المادة/7/

أ / يتألف الربح الصافي من مجموع الإيرادات الإجمالية لأعمال المكلف الخاضعة لهذه الضريبة على اختلاف أنواعها بعد أن تحسم منها الأعباء والنفقات التي تقتضيها ممارسة هذه الأعمال أو التي تلازم نوع العمل.
ب/ ان الأعباء والنفقات القابلة للتنزيل تنطوي على سبيل المثال لا الحصر على الاتى :
1. بدلات إيجار المحلات المعدة لممارسة العمل أو قيمتها التأجيرية / إذا كانت ملكا للمكلف/ على أساس البدلات أو القيم المستند إليها في طرح ضريبة ريع العقارات المبنية.
2. الرواتب والأجور والحوافز التي تدفع للمستخدمين والعمال بدلا عن خدماتهم.
3. المدفوع لقاء حصة رب العمل في التأمينات الاجتماعية.
4. المخصص المدخر لدفع تعويض التسريح أو مكافأة نهاية الخدمة أو تعويضات الطوارئ وفقا لقانون العمل.
5. الاستهلاكات المقبولة بصورة عامة تبعا للقواعد الفنية المتبعة في كل نوع من أنواع الصناعة والتجارة والمهن والحرف ما عدا استهلاك العقارات وكذلك المخصصات التي تمثل عبئا حقيقيا ومحددا.
6. الضرائب والرسوم المترتبة في الجمهورية العربية السورية على المكلف والمدفوعة خلال السنة التي تحققت فيها الأرباح ماعدا ضريبة الأرباح الصافية المفروضة بموجب هذا الباب.
7. تعد من النفقات التي يمكن تنزيلها من الأرباح غير الصافية التبرعات المدفوعة من قبل المكلفين مقابل وصولات رسمية لجهات عامة أو خاصة معترف بها رسميا بأنها ذات نفع عام شريطة ان تكون الجهتان المتبرعة والمتبرع لها تمسكان قيودا ودفاتر نظامية مقبولة من قبل دوائر ضريبة الدخل وبما لا يتجاوز/3بالمئة/ من الأرباح الصافية.
/8/ تعد من النفقات التي يمكن تنزيلها من الأرباح غير الصافية المصروفات والنفقات الشخصية الموثقة ذات الصلة المباشرة بالعمل الصناعي وتحدد تلك المصروفات والنفقات بقرار يصدر عن مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح من وزير المالية .(مضافة بموجب المادة 12 من القانون 41 لعام 2005 ) .
ج/ ان المبالغ الاحتياطية التي لم تستعمل كلها أو بعضها للغاية التي خصصت لها أو التي لا يعود من موجب لبقائها في سنة لاحقة تضاف إلى أرباح السنة المذكورة.

المادة/8/
الأعباء والنفقات غير القابلة للتنزيل تنطوي بصورة خاصة على الاتى :
ا/ النفقات الرأسمالية التي تؤدي إلى زيادة قيمة الموجودات الثابتة.
ب/ النفقات الشخصية أو المبالغ التي يحسبها رب العمل أو شريكه أجرة له عن إدارة العمل.
ج/ المبالغ التي يحسبها الشركاء في شركة التضامن أو الشركاء المسؤولين بدون حد في شركات التوصية البسيطة أجرة لهم عن إدارة العمل.


المادة/9/
تطرح الضريبة على مؤسسات التأمين وإعادة التأمين ومؤسسات التوفير وجمع رؤوس الأموال على مجموع الدخل الصافي الذي يتألف من الربح الصافي المتحقق من مختلف نشاطاتها واستثماراتها.


المادة/10/
لا تقبل حسابات الأشخاص الطبيعيين أو الاعتباريين الذين يكون مركزهم في البلاد الأجنبية ويقومون ضمن حدود الجمهورية العربية السورية بأعمال خاضعة لضريبة الأرباح الصافية ما لم تظهر هذه الحسابات مباشرة الأرباح المتحققة الناشئة عن ممارسة تلك الأعمال وإلا فتحدد الأرباح المذكورة بطريقة المقايسة بالنسبة لنتائج أعمال المؤسسات أو المهن المماثلة.

المادة11/
ان المؤسسات التابعة لمؤسسات تقع خارج الجمهورية العربية السورية والمؤسسات التي تنتسب إليها مؤسسات تقع خارج الجمهورية العربية السورية والتي تنقل أرباحها بصورة غير مباشرة لتلك المؤسسات خارج الجمهورية العربية السورية وذلك اما بزيادة أسعار الشراء أو البيع أو بإنقاصها أو بأية وسيلة أخرى تخضع للضريبة بعد إدخال الأرباح المذكورة على نتائج حساباتها.
وفى حال عدم وجود عناصر صريحة تمكن من إجراء التصحيحات المنوه عنها في الفقرة السابقة تحقق التكاليف بطريقة المقايسة مع المؤسسات المماثلة المستثمرة بصورة عادية.

المادة/12/
إذا وقع عجز في إحدى السنين يمكن اعتباره عبئا على السنة التالية وتنزيله من الربح المحقق خلال هذه السنة وإذا لم يكف هذا الربح لتغطية العجز بكامله يطرح الباقي من الأرباح التي تتحقق خلال السنة الثانية التي تلي سنة وقوع العجز وإذا بقى شيء أيضا يمكن نقله إلى السنة الثالثة وهكذا دواليك حتى السنة الخامسة التي تلي سنة وقوع العجز.


المادة/13/
/أ/ يترتب على المكلفين ان يقدموا إلى الدوائر المالية بيانا خطيا بنتائج أعمالهم الصافية من ربح أو خسارة خلال السنة السابقة في الآجال الاتية :

1. لغاية 30 حزيران من كل سنة بالنسبة للشركات المساهمة وذات المسؤولية المحدودة والمؤسسات العامة والشركات العامة والمنشات العامة.
2. لغاية 30 نيسان من كل سنة بالنسبة لسائر المكلفين الاخرين.
ويجوز لوزير المالية / في حالات استثنائية يعود تقديرها إليه / ان يمنح مهلة إضافية لا تتجاوز ستين يوما وفى حال العجز يقدم بيان بمقداره ضمن المدد والشروط نفسها.

ب / يصدر وزير المالية نموذج البيان الضريبي المنصوص عليه في الفقرة /ا/ السابقة ومرفقاته.

المادة/14/
/ا/ على المكلفين ان يقدموا مع البيان صورة عن كل من حساب التشغيل /بالنسبة للمنشات الصناعية/ وحساب المتاجرة وحساب الأرباح والخسائر وصورة عن الميزانية وجدولا بالمبالغ المأخوذة من الأرباح باسم الاستهلاك مع بيان هذه الاستهلاكات بصورة مفصلة.
ب/ يترتب على المكلفين غير أصحاب المهن الصناعية والتجارية / في حال عدم وجود ميزانية أو حساب الأرباح والخسائر لديهم/ أن يقدموا إثباتا لبيانهم جدولا يتضمن مجموع وارداتهم الأصلية غير الصافية وجميع النفقات المتعلقة بمهنتهم والأعباء القابلة التنزيل ومقدار ربحهم الصافي خلال السنة السابقة ويكتفى من أصحاب المهن والحرف الخاضعة لكتمان السر ذكر مفردات المبالغ المقبوضة والمدفوعة وتواريخ قبضها ودفعها.
ج/ يترتب على المكلفين أن يبرزوا للدوائر المالية جميع الوثائق الحسابية وقوائم الجرد ووثائق القبض والصرف وفواتير الشراء والبيع وبصورة عامة جميع المستندات التي من شأنها التثبت من صحة بياناتهم كما يمكن قبول المستندات والقيود المستخلصة من واقع سجلات الحاسوب بالنسبة للمكلفين الذين ينظمون قيودهم المحاسبية باستخدام تلك الاداة.
د/ على المكلفين ان يدفعوا إلى الخزينة خلال ثلاثين يوما تلي تاريخ انتهاء مهلة تقديم البيان المبحوث عنه في المادة/13/ من هذا القانون الضريبة المترتبة على الأرباح المصرح بها في البيان وتحسب المبالغ المدفوعة بمقتضى هذه المادة من أصل الضريبة التي تقرها اللجان الضريبية المختصة.
ه / يجوز للدوائر المالية مطالبة المكلفين بأداء سلفة على الضريبة خلال سنة ممارسة الأعمال موضوع التكليف على ان يسوى حساب السلفة بعد صدور قرارات اللجان الضريبية واكتساب التكليف الدرجة القطعية.
/ تنظم قواعد وضوابط تطبيق هذه الفقرة وأسس حساب السلفة بقرار من وزير المالية..


المادة/15/
إذا أجرى المكلفون تصفية الكل أو الجزء من مؤسساتهم أو تنازلوا عنها للغير أو دمجوها مع غيرها فتطرح على المصفين أو المتنازلين أو المندمجين فورا الضريبة المتوجبة بالنسبة إلى الأرباح التي لم تكلف بالضريبة بعد.
يجرى التكليف على أساس الربح الصافي المتحقق كما هو مبين في المواد/5/و/7/ و/8/ و/9/ و/10/ و/11/ و/12/ عن المدة الواقعة بين اليوم الأخير من مدة التكليف السابقة واليوم الذي اصبح فيه التنازل أو التصفية قطعيا .
ويترتب على المكلفين ان يقدموا بيانا بذلك إلى الدوائر المالية خلال ثلاثين يوما بدءا من تاريخ التصفية أو التنازل وان يتقيدوا خلال المدة نفسها بالواجبات المنصوص عليها في المادتين /13/و/14/ وان يبينوا أيضا هوية كل من المتنازل له أو المستلم وعنوانه في حالة التنازل للغير.
ان التكاليف المطروحة ضمن الشرائط المعينة في هذه المادة تحصل فورا بكاملها.



الفصل الثالث
معدلات الضريبة وتحققها واستحقاقها


المادة/16/

/ا/ تطرح الضريبة على الأرباح الصافية بحسب النسب الآتية /بما في ذلك إضافات الدفاع الوطني ورسوم المدارس وحصة البلدية/ والمساهمة في المجهود الحربي عدا الإدارة المحلية.
10 بالمائة عن جزء الربح الصافي الواقع بين الحد الأدنى المعفى وحتى 200000 ليرة سورية0 
15 بالمائة عن جزء الربح الصافي الذي يتجاوز 200000 ليرة سورية وحتى 400000ليرة سورية.
20 بالمائة عن جزء الربح الصافي الذي يتجاوز 400000 ليرة سورية وحتى 700000 ليرة سورية.
23 بالمائة عن جزء الربح الصافي الذي يتجاوز700000 ليرة سورية وحتى 1000000 ليرة سورية.
26 بالمائة عن جزء الربح الصافي الذي يتجاوز 1000000 ليرة سورية وحتى 2000000 ليرة سورية.
29 بالمائة عن جزء الربح الصافي الذي يتجاوز 2000000 ليرة سورية وحتى 3000000 ليرة سورية.
35 بالمائة عن جزء الربح الصافي الذي يتجاوز ثلاثة ملايين ليرة سورية.
ب/ تطرح ضريبة الدخل على الأرباح الصافية التي تحققها الشركات المساهمة التي تطرح أسهمها على الاكتتاب العام بنسبة لا تقل عن/50/بالمائة في القطاعين الخاص والمشترك والتي مركزها الرئيسي في الجمهورية العربية السورية عن جميع نشاطاتها بمعدل/20/ بالمائة بما فيها المساهمة في المجهود الحربي وتستثنى من الإضافة لصالح الإدارة المحلية كما تطرح ضريبة الدخل على الأرباح الصافية التي تحققها الشركات المساهمة الصناعية والشركات الصناعية ذات المسؤولية المحدودة التي تتجاوز قيمة الآلات المستخدمة فيها للعمل الصناعي مبلغ خمسة ملايين ليرة سورية حسب التقدير المالي المعتمد في استيفاء ضريبة ريع العقارات والتي مركزها الرئيسي في الجمهورية العربية السورية في القطاعين الخاص والمشترك عن جميع نشاطاتها بمعدل /25/ بالمائة بما فيها المساهمة في المجهود الحربي عدا إضافة الإدارة المحلية ويجوز رفع المبلغ المذكور بقرار من مجلس الوزراء.
ج/ تطبق المعدلات الضريبية المقررة بالمادة /16/ من هذا القانون والحد الأدنى المعفى المقرر في المادة/20/ منه على التكاليف العائدة لأعمال سنة نفاذ هذا القانون ومابعد. اما بالنسبة للمكلفين الذين عدلت سنوات تكليفهم على أساس موسمي فتطبق عليهم المعدلات المذكورة على أرباح أعمال السنة الموسمية التي تبدأ خلال سنة نفاذ هذا القانون وما بعد.

المادة/17/
ا/ على المكلفين المعددين في المادة/2/ من هذا القانون ان يقدموا بيانات أرباحهم السنوية المنصوص عليها في المواد/13/و/14/و15/و23/ من هذا القانون معتمدة من قبل محاسب قانوني مجاز أصولا من غير العاملين في وزارة المالية.
ب/ تتم بقرار من وزير المالية الملاحقة القضائية للمحاسبين القانونيين المشار إليهم بالفقرة/ا/ السابقة. الذين يثبت انهم اعتمدوا البيانات أو قدموا تقارير أو شهادات بشكل يغاير الحقيقة ولا يتوافق مع قواعد المحاسبة المتعارف عليها وهم على علم بذلك بهدف التهرب الضريبى.
ج / إذا قدم المكلف بيانات غير معتمدة وفقا لأحكام الفقرة/ا/ من هذه المادة يبلغ إنذارا بالامتثال فان لم يمتثل لذلك خلال 30 يوما من تاريخ تبليغه الإنذار فلا يعتد بالبيان غير المعتمد ويضاف إلى الضريبة المترتبة عليه غرامة عدم اعتماد البيان قدرها/10/ بالمائة منها وتخفض هذه الغرامة إلى /5/ بالمائة إذا امتثل المكلف خلال المهلة المذكورة.

المادة/18/
مع مراعاة أحكام المادة/17/ السابقة
أ / (1) إذا لم يقدم المكلف الخاضع للضريبة / ضمن المهلة المحددة / البيان المنصوص عليه في المواد/13/و/15/و/23/ منه يبلغ إنذارا بالامتثال لأحكام القانون فان لم يمتثل لذلك خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تبليغه الإنذار المذكور تضاف إلى الضريبة المترتبة عليه غرامة قدرها/20/بالمائة منها لعدم تقديم البيان تخفض إلى /10/بالمائة إذا امتثل المكلف للإنذار أو تقدم بالبيان بعد المدة القانونية قبل تبليغه الانذار.
(2) إذا لم يبرز المكلف القيود المحاسبية المنصوص عليها في المادة/6/ من هذا القانون أو رفض تقديم المستندات والوثائق المنصوص عليها في المواد/14/و/15/ و/23/ منه يبلغ إنذارا بالامتثال لأحكام القانون فان لم يمتثل لذلك خلال /15/ يوما من تاريخ تبليغه الإنذار المذكور على ان يتم إثبات الامتثال بكتاب خطى يسجل لدى الدوائر المالية خلال المهلة المحددة يشعر به استعداده لإبراز القيود.
(3)تقدر الدوائر المالية أرباحه مباشرة وفقا لفعالياته ونشاطاته والمعلومات الأخرى المتوافرة لدى الدوائر المالية وبصورة لا تقل عن ضعف أعلى رقم سنوي للأرباح كلف بها خلال السنوات الخمس الأخيرة وفى هذه الحالة يتم تغريم المكلف بغرامة تعادل/50/ بالمائة من الضريبة المقررة عن سنة التكليف ولا يجوز الاعتماد في تطبيق هذه الفقرة على تكليف تم أساسا على ضعف أعلى رقم سنوي للارباح.
ب/ إذا قدم المكلف بيان أرباحه ضمن موعده القانوني وابرز القيود المحاسبية الممسوكة من قبله مع سائر الوثائق والمستندات وثبت للدوائر المالية عدم شمولها بعض نشاطات المكلف فتقدر أرباحه بصورة مباشرة ويغرم في هذه الحالة بغرامة تعادل مثلى فرق الضريبة المترتبة على الربح المكتوم وتحل هذه العقوبة محل الفائدة المحددة بموجب الفقرة /ب/ من المادة/31/ من هذا القانون.
ج/ إذا قدم المكلف بيان أرباحه ضمن موعده القانوني وابرز القيود المحاسبية الممسوكة من قبله مع الوثائق والمستندات الثبوتية المؤيدة لها وقبلتها الدوائر المالية أساسا في التكليف من حيث المبدأ أو اكتفت بتعديل بعض نتائجها فيجرى تكليفه بالضريبة وفقا للقرار القطعي الصادر من قبل لجان الضريبة المختصة مع إخضاعه للفائدة القانونية وفقا لأحكام الفقرة/ب/ من المادة/31/ من هذا القانون في حال ثبوت التعديل بزيادة التكليف ويعاد المبلغ الزائد بدون فائدة للمكلف في حال ثبوت التعديل بنقص التكليف.
المادة/ 19/
أ/ إضافة إلى الغرامات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة/ا/ من المادة السابقة كل مكلف ابرز تأييدا لبيانه دفاتر محاسبية تضمنت معلومات ثبت عدم صحتها واستعمل في تنظيمها أساليب احتيالية بغية التهرب من الضريبة كلا أو بعضا يحال المكلف المخالف إلى القضاء بقرار من وزير المالية ويعاقب بالحبس لمدة شهر واحد ويحرم من إجازات التصدير والاستيراد وتجمد عضويته في غرف التجارة والصناعة والزراعة لمدة سنة واحدة تلي اكتساب الحكم درجة القطعية.
ب/ تضاعف العقوبة المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة في حال تكرار المخالفة.


المادة/20/
/أ/ ينزل من الربح السنوي الصافي مبلغ /50000/ ليرة سورية كحد أدنى معفى من الضريبة إذا كان المكلف شخصا طبيعيا ويجزأ هذا الحد بنسبة مدة التكليف التي تقل عن سنة.
ب/ يستفيد من تنزيل الحد الأدنى المعفى من الضريبة كل شريك في شركة التضامن وكل شريك مسؤول بدون حد في شركة التوصية ولا يستفيد الشريك الواحد من هذا التنزيل إلا مرة واحدة إذا كان شريكا في اكثر من شركة.
ج/ يتوقف التنزيل المنصوص عليه في الفقرة/ا/ من هذه المادة على قيام المكلف بالواجبات المنصوص عليها في المواد/6و13و14و15و23/ من هذا القانون وان تكون المؤسسة أو الشركة أو المنشاة مسجلة في السجل التجارى.


المادة/21/
( النص النافذ بموجب المادة 1 من القانون 41 لعام 2005 ) .
المادة / 1/
أ / استثناء من الأحكام الناظمة لضريبة دخل الأرباح الحقيقية / أرباح تجارة العقارات/ المنصوص عليها بالقانون رقم / 24/ لعام / 2003/ يكلف الأشخاص الطبيعيون والاعتباريون السوريون ومن في حكمهم وغير السوريين بتسديد ضريبة دخل على البيوع العقارية مهما كانت صفة العقار المباع .
ب/ يحدد معدل الضريبة الواجب استيفاوءها على البيوع العقارية بنسبة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية المتخذة أساسا لطرح ضريبة ريع العقارات والعرصات بموجب قرار قطعي صادر عن الدوائر المالية وفق مايلي ..
1/ العقارات السكنية ..
أ/ بالنسبة للعقارات التي سرى بدء تكليفها عام / 1985/ وما قبل تعتمد نسبة / 25/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية .
ب / بالنسبة للعقارات التي سرى بدء تكليفها عام / 1986/ وما بعد تعتمد نسبة / 15/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية .
2/ الأراضي ..
أ/ الأراضي الواقعة داخل المخططات التنظيمية المصدقة ..
1/ بالنسبة للأراضي المقدرة أو التي سرى بدء تكليفها عام / 1985/ وما قبل تعتمد نسبة / 30/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية عن السنة الأولى للتملك وتزاد هذه النسبة بمعدل / 10/ بالمئة عن كل سنة تملك على إلا تزيد نسبة الزيادة على / 100/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية ومهما بلغت سنوات التملك .
2/ بالنسبة للأراضي المقدرة أو التي سرى بدء تكليفها عام / 1986/ وما بعد تعتمد نسبة / 20/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية عن السنة الأولى للتملك وتزاد هذه النسبة بمعدل / 10/ بالمئة عن كل سنة تملك على إلا تزيد نسبة الزيادة على / 100/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية ومهما بلغت 
سنوات التملك .
ب/ الأراضي الواقعة خارج المخططات التنظيمية المصدقة ...
1/ الأراضي البعل ..
أ / بالنسبة للأراضي المقدرة عام / 1985/ وما قبل تعتمد نسبة / 10/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية 
ب/ بالنسبة للأراضي المقدرة عام / 1986/ وما بعد تعتمد نسبة / 7/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية .
2/ الأراضي السقي ...
أ/ بالنسبة للأراضي المقدرة عام / 1985/ وما قبل تعتمد نسبة / 15/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية .
ب/ بالنسبة للأراضي المقدرة عام / 1986/ وما بعد تعتمد نسبة / 10/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية والمقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية .
3/ العقارات التجارية .
أ / تعتمد نسبة / 30 / بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية عند بيع ملكية العقارات التجارية المعدة لممارسة المهن والحرف التجارية والصناعية وغير التجارية الموءجرة للغير أو بيع كامل الملكية /حق الملكية وحق إيجار العقارات معا / في المناطق التي لا يتم تسليم العقارات التجارية فيها مقابل حق إيجار /فروغ/ .
ب/ في حال بيع حق الرقبة للعقارات المذكورة في الفقرة / أ/ من هذا البند تعتمد نسبة / 30/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية وبواقع / 2/5/ منها ..
ج/ في حال بيع حق الانتفاع للعقارات المذكورة في الفقرة / أ/ من هذا البند تعتمد نسبة قدرها / 30/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية وبواقع / 3/ 5/ منها .
د/ في حال بيع ملكية العقار التجاري غير الموءجر / رقبة وانتفاع وحق إيجار / في المناطق التي يتم تسليم العقارات التجارية فيها مقابل بدل حق إيجار / فروغ/ تعتمد نسبة /30/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية عن بيع حق الملكية / رقبة وانتفاع / وتطبق أحكام المادة / 2/ من هذا القانون عن بيع حق الإيجار / الفروغ.
المادة / 2/
يحدد معدل الضريبة الواجب استيفاوءها عن بيع حق الإيجار / الفروغ/ للعقارات المعدة لممارسة المهن والحرف التجارية وغير
التجارية والصناعية من مكلفي ضريبة الدخل المقطوع أو مكلفي ضريبة الدخل على الأرباح الحقيقية أو الأشخاص الآخرين غير الممارسين للمهن المذكورة وفق مايلي ...
أ / المحلات التجارية ..
تعتمد نسبة / 30/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية عن السنة الأولى للتملك وتزاد هذه النسبة بمعدل /30/ بالمئة عن كل سنة تملك على إلا تزيد نسبة الزيادة على / 600/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية ومهما بلغت سنوات التملك .
ب/ المكاتب
تعتمد نسبة / 25/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية عن السنة الأولى للتملك وتزاد هذه النسبة بمعدل /15/ بالمئة عن كل سنة تملك على إلا تزيد نسبة الزيادة على /300/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية ومهما بلغت سنوات التملك 
ج / المستودعات..
تعتمد نسبة /20/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية عن السنة الأولى للتملك وتزاد هذه النسبة بمعدل /10/ بالمئة عن كل سنة تملك على إلا تزيد نسبة الزيادة على /200/ بالمئة من القيمة المالية القطعية المقدرة والمدونة في سجلات الدوائر المالية ومهما بلغت سنوات التملك 
المادة /3/
أ / يلتزم الأشخاص الخاضعون لأحكام هذا القانون بالتصريح عن مبيعاتهم خلال مدة ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ البيع.
ب / يجب على الأشخاص الخاضعين لأحكام هذا القانون تسديد الضريبة المترتبة عليهم خلال مدة أقصاها ثلاثون يوما من تاريخ تقديم التصريح المذكور في الفقرة /أ/ السابقة .
المادة /4/
أ / يغرم المخالفون لأحكام الفقرة /أ/ من المادة /3/ من هذا القانون بغرامة قدرها /10/ بالمئة من الضريبة المترتبة عليهم .
ب / تطبق أحكام المادة /107/ من القانون رقم /24/ لعام /2003/ على الأشخاص الذين يخالفون أحكام الفقرة / ب / من المادة /3/ من هذا القانون.
المادة /5/
تستثنى من أحكام هذا القانون الحالات التالية...
أ / عمليات نزع الملكية والاستيلاء للمنفعة العامة أو للتحسين العقاري ب/ الإعارة بين الأصول والفروع والأزواج فقط
ج/ بيوعات الجهات العامة
د/ بيوعات الجمعيات الخيرية
ه / البيوعات من قبل البعثات الدبلوماسية في سورية شريطة المعاملة بالمثل 
و / تقديم العقار كحصة عينية لقاء المساهمة برأسمال الشركات المساهمة التي تطرح أسهمها على الاكتتاب العام بنسبة
لاتقل عن /50/ بالمئة شريطة عدم تصرف مقدم الحصة العينية في الأسهم المقابلة لها خلال السنوات الخمس التالية لعملية المساهمة العينية .
المادة /6/
يحظر على الكتاب بالعدل ودوائر السجل العقاري وكل جهة مخولة بتسجيل الحقوق العينية العقارية توثيق أو تسجيل أي حق عينى عقاري مالم يبرز أصحاب العلاقة براءة ذمة من الدوائر المالية ذات العلاقة .
المادة /11/
مع الاحتفاظ بأحكام المادة /117/ من القانون رقم /24/ لعام /2003/ تتضمن النسب المذكورة في المادتين /1 و 2/ من هذا القانون إضافات الدفاع الوطني ورسوم المدارس وحصة البلدية والمساهمة في دعم التنمية المستدامة عدا إضافة الإدارة المحلية .


المادة/22/
( ملغاة بموجب المادة 15 من القانون 41 لعام 2005 ) 
يعد العقار الواحد في تكليف مهنة الاتجار بالعقارات بضريبة الدخل وحدة في التكليف في حال تعدد المالكين.

المادة/23/
في حال دمج أو انتقال المؤسسة أو الشركة أو المنشاة مع أو لاسم الغير سواء كان هذا الدمج أو الانتقال إجباريا أم اختياريا مجانيا أم ببدل يصبح الخلف مسؤولا بالتضامن على ما آل إليه مع السلف عن تأدية الضريبة المترتبة على هذا الاخير.
تطبق أحكام هذه المادة والمادة/15/ في حال وفاة المكلف ويترتب على الورثة تقديم البيانات اللازمة لطرح الضريبة لغاية الشهر الثالث الذي يلي شهر وقوع الوفاة وأن يسددوا الضريبة خلال فترة /30/ يوما من تاريخ تقديم البيان.
لا يكون الخلف مسؤولا في حال انتقال أموال المفلس إليه عن طريق التنفيذ الجبرى.

المادة/24/
ا/ تتولى الدوائر المكلفة بتحقيق الضريبة تدقيق البيانات الواجب تقديمها بمقتضى هذا القانون ولها ان تستوضح وتناقش ذوى العلاقة إذا رأت فائدة من ذلك وإذا قبل المكلف ملاحظات الدوائر المالية يعتبر التعديل الناتج عن ذلك جزءا متمما لبيانه ويحرر ضبط بذلك.
ب/ يخضع البيان المقدم من مؤسسات وشركات القطاع العام للتدقيق المكتبي في الدوائر المالية وتفرض الضريبة على أساس الأرباح المصرح بها بعد تدقيقها.
ويجرى حساب الضريبة بصورة نهائية على أساس الميزانية الختامية للمؤسسة أو الشركة الصادر بشأنها قرار قبول من قبل الجهاز المركزي للرقابة المالية.


المادة/25/
عند قبول الدوائر المالية بيان المكلف بدون تعديل تحدد الضريبة على الأسس المصرح بها والا فتطرح الضريبة على أساس التعديلات التي ترى الدوائر المالية المذكورة لزوم إدخالها على البيان بحسب نتائج التحقيق.

المادة/26/
يجوز للدوائر المالية في سبيل تحقق الضريبة على المكلفين ان تقوم أو ان توعز بالقيام/ بكل تدقيق وتحقيق من شأنه ان ينيرها وان تطلب منهم ومن المكلفين الآخرين ومن الإدارات والمؤسسات العامة وجهات القطاع العام جميع الوثائق الحسابية والقوائم والعقود وكل من تكون لديه المعلومات والوثائق التي تطلبها الدوائر المالية بمقتضى الفقرة السابقة ويرفض إعطاءها يعاقب بغرامة نقدية قدرها/5000/ ليرة سورية عن كل مخالفة بقرار من وزير المالية وفى حال التكرار تضاعف الغرامة.

المادة/27/
يبلغ المكلف أخبارا خطيا فرديا يعتبر بمثابة تكليف مؤقت يتضمن مفردات الضريبة ويسلم صورة عن تقرير التكليف في حال طلبه ما لم يكن متضمنا معلومات سرية أو امتنع المكلف عن تقديم القيود والوثائق عندها يعطى المكلف أسس التكليف فقط.

المادة/28/
أ/ يعطى الملكف مهلة 30 ثلاثين يوما لبيان اعتراضه إلى الدوائر المالية المحلية وتبدأ هذه المهلة من اليوم الذي يلي تاريخ تبليغ الإخبار بالتكليف المؤقت اصولا.
ب/ إذا لم يعترض المكلف على التكليف المؤقت يصبح هذا التكليف بحقه قطعيا وإذا اعترض المكلف / خلال المهلة الآنفة الذكر/ على التكليف المؤقت فيجب ان يبين في اعتراضه التقديرات التي يقبل بها وان يقدم الوثائق التي تثبت ادعاءه خلال /15/ يوما من تاريخ انقضاء مهلة تقديم الاعتراض.

المادة/29/
ا/ في حال انقضاء المهل المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة تعرض التكاليف المؤقتة غير المعترض عليها من قبل المكلفين على لجنة الإدارة المالية المؤلفة من مدير المالية ورئيس قسم الدخل ومقرر يسمى بقرار من وزير المالية لتثبيتها أو زيادتها عند الاقتضاء وفى حال زيادتها يجوز الاعتراض على القرار المتخذ أمام لجنة إعادة النظر.
ب/ يجوز تشكيل لجنة إدارة مالية إضافية أو أكثر بقرار من وزير المالية أو من يفوضه على أن لا تقل وظيفة أي من عضويها عن وظيفة رئيس دائرة.
ج/ تعرض التكاليف المعترض عليها على لجنة فرض الضريبة التي تبت بها وفق أحكام المادة/30/ من هذا القانون وتشكل هذه اللجنة في مركز كل محافظة من
1/ مدير المالية أو من ينوب عنه في حال غيابه ، ويمكن تفريغ موظف رئيسي لهذا الغرض. رئيسا
2/ ممثل عن إحدى الإدارات أو الهيئات العامة ، وشركات القطاع العام الأكثر صلة بالمهنة موضوع التكليف يختاره وزير المالية من قائمة تصدر في كل سنة بالاتفاق مع الجهات ذات العلاقة. عضوا
3/ خبير يختاره وزير المالية من قائمة للخبراء تعدها وزارة المالية سنويا بالاتفاق مع النقابات المختصة أو غرف الصناعة أو التجارة. عضوا
4/ يكون مراقب الدخل المختص مقررا في اللجنة ولا يشترك في التصويت. عضوا
د/ يجوز تعدد لجان الفرض في مركز كل محافظة ويحدد عددها وتؤلف بقرار من وزير المالية أو من يفوضه على أن يرأس كلا منها موظف مالي من رتبة رئيس دائرة على الأقل وفى هذه الحالة توزع الاختصاصات بين اللجان من قبل مدير المالية. تجتمع لجنة الفرض بناء على دعوة من رئيسها ولا تصح قراراتها الا بحضور جميع أعضائها. تتخذ قرارات اللجنة بأكثرية أصوات الحاضرين.
هـ / على رؤساء لجان الفرض دعوة أحد ممثلي الإدارات أو الهيئات العامة أو مؤسسات وشركات القطاع العام عوضا عن العضو الخبير في هذه اللجان عند النظر في تكاليف القطاعين العام والمشترك.

المادة/30/
تدرس لجنة فرض الضريبة جميع التكاليف المؤقتة المعترض عليها وتدقق جميع البيانات والتكاليف التي تفرضها الدوائر المالية مباشرة واعتراضات المكلفين المقدمة ضمن المهلة المحددة في المادة/28/ ويمكنها عند الحاجة ان تدعو المعترضين لاستماع بياناتهم الشفهية وان تقوم أو توعز إلى مراقبي المالية أو إلى خبراء تقبل بهم وزارة المالية في كل محافظة بالقيام بجميع التدقيقات والتحقيقات التي من شانها ان تنير اللجنة وأن تطلب جميع المعلومات وفقا للأحكام الواردة في المادة/14/. تقر اللجنة التكاليف بعد تعديلها عند الاقتضاء زيادة أو نقصانا.

المادة/31/
ا/ تصبح جداول التكاليف التي تقرها لجنة فرض الضريبة أو لجنة الإدارة المالية نافذة بقرار من اكبر موظف مالي في مركز المحافظة أو المنطقة دون أية معاملة أخرى وتعد التكاليف المذكورة قطعية بحق الدوائر المالية والمكلفين فيما عدا الأحوال المنصوص عليها في المادة/32/ ويبلغ القرار إلى الدوائر المالية التي تتولى إذاعته بوضعه في لوحة الإعلانات في مراكز ماليات المحافظات والمناطق أو بنشره في الصحف المحلية وفضلا عن ذلك يبلغ كل من المكلفين المعترضين أو الذين عدلت اللجنة تكليفهم المؤقت أخبارا فرديا مرفقا به صورة عن قرار لجنة فرض الضريبة أو لجنة الإدارة المالية.
ب/1/ تعد التكاليف القطعية للضريبة مستحقة الأداء في المهلة المنصوص عليها في المادة/13/من هذا القانون وتضاف إلى المبالغ غير المدفوعة في المهلة المذكورة فائدة سنوية بمعدل/7/بالمائة بدءا من اليوم التالي لنهاية هذه المهلة وحتى نهاية الشهر السابق لتاريخ صدور قرار لجنة الفرض أو لجنة الإدارة المالية .
/2/تحل الغرامة المترتبة بمقتضى المادة/106/من هذا القانون محل الفائدة المذكورة في الفقرة/1/السابقة بالنسبة للضريبة المترتبة عن مبلغ الأرباح المصرح بها /ج/ يحدد الحد الأقصى للفائدة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة/ب/ السابقة ب/14/ بالمائة في حال تقديم البيان الضريبي ضمن المدة المنصوص عليها في المادة/13/ من هذا القانون .
/د/في حال تأخر المكلف بتقديم بيانه الضريبي تحسب الفائدة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة/ب/من هذه المادة عن الفترة السابقة لتقديم البيان مهما بلغت ويضاف إليها فائدة /7/بالمائة سنويا بعد تاريخ تقديم البيان على الا يتجاوز مقدار هذه الفائدة المضافة/21/بالمائة عدا الفائدة المترتبة عن الفترة السابقة.
/ه /يعطى البيان الضريبي المقدم من المكلف ضمن المهل القانونية المشار إليها في المادة/13/صفة التكليف القطعي في حال تأخر الدوائر المالية عن مباشرة إجراءات التكليف بعد خمس سنوات من تاريخ البيان وبدون أي فوائد أو غرامات وغير قابل للطعن .


الفصل الرابع :
إعادة النظر والتصحيح :

المادة /32/
أ / يعطى المكلفون الذين ردت لجنة فرض الضريبة اعتراضهم أو الذين طرأ تعديل على تكليفهم المؤقت مهلة/30/ثلاثون يوما لطلب إعادة النظر في تكليفهم وللدوائر المالية ضمن المهلة ذاتها ان تمارس حق طلب إعادة النظر في قرارات اللجنة فرض الضريبة وخاصة في الحالات الآتية :
/1/عندما يكون القرار مبنيا على وثائق غير صحيحة .
/2/عندما يعتمد التكليف على التقدير في تحديد الأرباح الصافية.
/3/إذا كان التكليف غير متفق مع النصوص القانونية أو مع تعليمات وزارة المالية.
/4/عندما يتخذ القرار بالاكثرية.
ويترتب في هذه الحالة على الدوائر المذكورة ان تعلم المكلف بذلك خطيا .
ب/ تبدأ مهلة آل/30/يوما من اليوم الذي يلي تاريخ تبليغ الإخبار الفردى.
إذا لم يقدم طلب إعادة النظر في المهلة الآنفة الذكر يصبح التكليف الذي أقرته لجنة فرض الضريبة ولجنة الإدارة المالية قطعيا .

المادة /33/
/أ/ تقدم طلبات إعادة النظر إلى الدوائر المالية وترسل مشفوعة برأيها إلى لجنة إعادة النظر التي تشكل في وزارة المالية كالآتي :
معاون وزير المالية لشؤون الإيرادات . رئيسا
قاض بدرجة مستشار استئناف يسميه وزير العدل عضوا
أحد المديرين في الإدارة المركزية عضوا
ممثل عن إحدى جهات القطاع العام الأكثر صلة بالمهنة موضوع التكليف يعتمده وزير المالية بالاتفاق مع الجهات ذات العلاقة وبتسمية منها على الا تقل مرتبته عن معاون مدير. عضوا
خبير يختاره وزير المالية من قائمة الخبراء المذكورة في المادة /29/من هذا القانون غير الخبير المسمى في لجان فرض الضريبة . عضوا
ويكون للجنة مقرر من ذوى الخبرة في ضريبة الدخل يسميه وزير المالية ولا يشترك في التصويت .
وعلى رؤساء لجان إعادة النظر دعوة أحد ممثلي الإدارات أو المؤسسات أو الهيئات العامة أو مؤسسات وشركات القطاع العام ذات الصلة بموضوع التكليف وبتسمية منها عوضا عن العضو الخبير في هذه اللجان عند النظر في تكاليف القطاعين العام والمشترك .
ب/ تعد لجنة إعادة النظر المنوه بها في الفقرة /1/السابقة لجنة إعادة النظر الرئيسية ويجوز عند الاقتضاء تأليف لجان إضافية للجنة إعادة النظر تتمتع بالصلاحيات ذاتها المقررة للجنة الرئيسية على ان يرأس كلا من اللجان المذكورة مدير على الأقل في الإدارة المركزية في وزارة المالية ويتم تشكيلها بحسب تشكيل اللجنة الرئيسة وعلى ان يمثل الجانب المالي في اللجنة موظف مالي بدرجة معاون مدير أو رئيس دائرة على الأقل ذو خبرة ضريبية يسميه وزير المالية .
/ج/توزع الأعمال بين لجان إعادة النظر من قبل رئيس لجنة إعادة النظر الرئيسة .
/د/تجتمع لجنة إعادة النظر بدعوة من رئيسها ولا تصح قراراتها الا بحضور أربعة من الأعضاء منهم الرئيس وممثل المهنة أو الحرفة وتتخذ قرارات اللجنة بأكثرية أصوات الحاضرين وإذا تساوت الأصوات عند اجتماعها بحضور أربعة من هيئتها يكون صوت الرئيس مرجحا
/هـ / للجنة إعادة النظر ان تعقد جلساتها في مراكز المحافظات ذات العلاقة بالتكاليف المعروضة عليها وفى جميع الأحوال يجب ان يكون الخبير من المحافظات ذات العلاقة بالتكاليف المعروضة على اللجنة .

المادة /34/
/أ / ان طلب إعادة النظر لا يوقف التحصيل ولا تقبل اللجنة هذا الطلب ما لم يرفق به إيصال يثبت ان المكلف دفع إلى الخزينة تأمينا قدره /1000/ليرة سورية في مختلف الحالات .
ب/ يجب ان يؤدى التأمين خلال مهلة طلب إعادة النظر أو طلب التصحيح أو طلب الطعن تحت طائلة رده .

المادة /35/
/أ/تدقق اللجنة طلبات إعادة النظر بالاستناد إلى لوائح خطية والى الوثائق الثبوتية ويجوز لها ان توعز بإجراء تحقيقات إضافية أو ان تعين خبراء وفقا لأحكام المادة/26/من هذا القانون إذا رأت ضرورة لذلك أو بناء على طلب الملكف المثبت صراحة في استدعاء إعادة النظر وفى هذه الحالة الأخيرة يشترط من المكلف ان يكون قد دفع سلفة على النفقات خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ تبليغه إشعارا بذلك من قبل رئيس اللجنة .
ب/تحكم لجنة إعادة النظر في الطلبات بقرارات معللة قطعية وللمكلف الحق بطلب التصحيح والطعن المبحوث عنهما في المادتين /37/و/40/من هذا القانون ضمن الشروط المحددة فيهما .

المادة /36/
ان نفقات التحقيق والخبرة يحكم بها في قرار اللجنة على الفريق غير المحق وإذا كان كل من الفريقين غير محق بقسم من طلبهما يحكم كل منهما بجزء من النفقات بنسبة المقدار غير المحق به . يعاد التأمين إلى مودعه إذا ظهر انه محق في طلبه والا يصبح إيرادا للخزينة.

المادة /37/
/أ/ يجوز للدوائر المالية وللمكلف تقديم طلب التصحيح في إحدى الحالات الآتية :
/1/إذا كان القرار مبنيا على وثائق مزورة .
/2/إذا حكم على أحد الطرفين لعدم تقديمه مستندا قاطعا كان في حوزة خصمه.
/3/إذا لم تراع في التحقيق والحكم الأصول المعينة في هذا القانون .
/4/إذا لم تبت لجنة إعادة النظر في أحد الأسباب القانونية التي بينها خطيا أحد الطرفين .
/5/إذا تضمن قرار لجنة إعادة النظر خطأ ماديا يؤثر في الحكم .
ب/ يجب ان يقدم طلب التصحيح خلال ستة اشهر في الحالة الأولى وخلال ثلاثين يوما في الحالات الأخرى تبدأ المهلة في اليوم التالي لتاريخ تبليغ المكلف القرار المطلوب تصحيحه . يخضع قبول طلب التصحيح والبت فيه للأصول والأحكام المبينة في المواد /34/و/35/و/36/.

المادة /38/
/أ/ تشكل هيئة عامة للجان إعادة النظر بضريبة الدخل كالآتي :
- رئيس لجنة إعادة النظر الرئيسية رئيسا
- اثنان من القضاة الممثلين لوزارة العدل في اللجان والدوائر المذكورة يسميهما وزير المالية عضوين
- مدير الدخل ورئيس إحدى اللجان الإضافية للجنة إعادة النظر يسميه وزير المالية . عضوين
تختص الهيئة العامة المذكورة بالبت في القضايا التي ترفع إليها من قبل رئيس لجنة إعادة النظر الرئيسية في حال تباين الاجتهاد بين اللجان المذكورة حول القضايا المبدئية التي يتم البت فيها أو في حال طلب إحدى اللجان العدول عن مبدأ اجتهادي مستقر . لا تصح اجتماعات الهيئة الا بحضور جميع أعضائها وتصدر قراراتها بالاكثرية. 
ب/ على جميع لجان الضرائب على الدخل على مختلف درجاتها التقيد بالاجتهادات الصادرة عن الهيئة العامة للجان إعادة النظر تحت طائلة الطعن بها أمام لجنة إعادة النظر أو طلب تصحيحها وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون . 

المادة /39/
مع الاحتفاظ بالأحكام الخاصة الواردة في المواد/14/و/15/و/23/تستحق الضريبة دفعة واحدة وتؤدى خلال الشهرين اللذين يليان الشهر الذي يعلن فيه قرار مدير المالية بتنفيذ جداول التكليف . 

المادة/40/
/أ/يجوز الطعن وخلال ثلاثين يوما من اليوم الذي يلي تاريخ تبليغ المكلف بقرارات لجان إعادة النظر من قبل المكلفين أو وزير المالية أمام القضاء المختص . 
ب/تحدد الحالات التي يجوز الطعن بها أمام القضاء المختص في الآتي :
/1/في الأساس القانوني للتكليف من حيث الخضوع للتكليف الضريبي أو عدم الخضوع . 
/2/في حال تضمن قرار لجنة إعادة النظر زيادة أو تخفيضا لأرباح التكليف بنسبة تزيد أو تنقص عن /25/بالمائة عما هو محدد من قبل لجان الفرض ولجان الإدارة المالية . 


الباب الثاني
ضريبة أرباح المهن والحرف الصناعية والتجارية وغير التجارية
فئة مكلفي الدخل المقطوع

الفصل الأول
الأشخاص الخاضعون للضريبة و واجباتهم

المادة /41/
/أ/يكلف بضريبة الدخل المقطوع كل من يمارس حرفة أو مهنة صناعية أو تجارية أو غير تجارية ولا يدخل ضمن فئة مكلفي الأرباح الحقيقية المحددين في المادة الثانية من هذا القانون . 
ب/ تقدر أرباح المكلفين الخاضعين لضريبة الدخل المقطوع من قبل لجان بدائية واستئنافية وفق الأحكام المحددة في هذا القانون . 

المادة /42/
تضع وزارة المالية القواعد والأصول الواجب على لجان التصنيف اتباعها لتحديد الضريبة كما تضع قواعد وإجراءات التصنيف ولها ان تكلف موظفين أو لجانا للقيام بالأعمال التمهيدية وأعمال مراقبة التصنيف . 

المادة/43/
/أ/يسرى تصنيف مكلفي ضريبة الدخل المقطوع لمدة خمس سنوات تبدأ من سنة التكليف الأولى التي تترتب فيها الضريبة عليهم . 
ب/يجوز بعد انقضاء سنتين من بدء سريان التصنيف وخلال أي من السنوات التالية إعادة تصنيف بعض المهن أو بعض المكلفين الخاضعين لضريبة الدخل المقطوع إذا طرأ تبدل لا يقل عن/25/بالمائة نقصا أو زيادة على رقم اعمالهم. 
تجرى إعادة التصنيف وفقا لأحكام هذه الفقرة بناء على طلب معلل من الدوائر المالية أو المكلف /حسب الحال/يحال من قبل مدير المالية إلى لجنة التصنيف المختصة . 
/ج/يتم التصنيف وإعادة التصنيف وفقا لأحكام الفقرتين /أ و ب/ من هذه المادة من قبل لجان التصنيف المنصوص عليها في المادة/48/من هذا القانون وتسرى الضريبة الجديدة على المكلف طبقا للقرار القطعي الصادر عن هذه اللجان وذلك لمدة قصوى لا تتجاوز خمس سنوات ما لم يجر تعديلها بعد انقضاء سنتين على بدء سريانها عليه . 
/د/لا تسرى أحكام التصنيف بحق المكلف بعد انقضاء خمس سنوات أو سنتين بحسب الحال إذا لم يبلغ قرار لجنة التصنيف البدائية المعدل لتكليفه الأصلي وذلك خلال دورة التصنيف القصوى المحددة بخمس سنوات وتبقى في هذه الحالة الضريبة السابقة نافذة بحقه حتى تعديلها وفق أحكام هذه المادة . 

المادة /44/
/أ/تطرح ضريبة الدخل المقطوع على أرباح السيارات العامة بمختلف أنواعها وأغراضها على أساس اعتبار السيارة وحدة في التكليف بموجب جداول تقررها لجنة تصنيف مركزية يشكلها وزير المالية عن كل دورة تصنيف وفقا لأحكام المادة/43/من هذا القانون وذلك بعد الاطلاع على الدراسات الواردة من الدوائر المالية في المحافظات وتحصل من قبل دوائر النقل مع رسوم السيارات. 
ب/يصدر وزير المالية قرارا يحدد فيه قواعد وضوابط تقدير الضريبة وإجراءات تحققها ومواعيد استحقاقها . 
ج/يراعى تنزيل حد أدنى معفى مقطوع من الأرباح السنوية قدره /36000/ليرة سورية لكل سيارة. 
د/تخفض الأرباح السنوية بنسبة/5/بالمائة سنويا بدءا من السنة السادسة لسنة الصنع. 
هـ /تسرى الجداول التي تقرها اللجنة المنصوص عليها بالفقرة/أ/السابقة على جميع محافظات القطر وتعد قطعية بعد اعتمادها بقرار من وزير المالية. 
و/لا يجوز تجديد الترخيص بالسير للسيارات العامة قبل تسديد الضريبة المترتبة عليها ويعد مالكو السيارة في سنة التكليف الواحدة مسؤولين بالتكافل والتضامن على تسديد الالتزامات المترتبة عليها ولا يجوز إنشاء أي حق في السيارة أو توثيقه ما لم تسدد جميع الذمم المترتبة عليها . 

المادة /45/
/أ/تخضع الأجور والمبالغ التي يتقاضاها الأطباء والمحامون والمهندسون المتقاعدون مع مختلف دوائر الدولة ومؤسساتها العامة ومؤسسات وشركات القطاع العام والمشترك بموجب عقود استخدامهم إلى التكليف بضريبة الدخل المقطوع مهما كانت صفة ومدة العقد . 
اما من كان منهم من العاملين أو المتعاقدين على أساس التفرغ الكامل فيخضعون للتكليف بضريبة الدخل على الرواتب والأجور . 
ب/تخضع أجور العمليات الجراحية التي يجريها الأطباء الجراحون العاملون في المشافي للتكليف بضريبة الدخل على الرواتب والاجور. 
ج/تنحصر الإعفاءات الضريبية الممنوحة للمشافي الخاصة بموجب الفقرة/ب/ من المادة/4/من هذا القانون بالمشافي فقط ولا تسري على أجور الأطباء من العيادات الكائنة في المشافي المسددة لهم أو على أجور الأطباء التي يستحقونها على العمليات التي يجرونها أيا كانت الصفة التي اتخذتها هذه الأجور وتخضع للضريبة على الدخل المقطوع وتضاف إلى حصيلة أعمالهم الخاصة لدى تكليفهم بالضريبة . 
( ملغاة بموجب المادة 15 من القانون 41 لعام 2005 ) ( راجع المادة 21 )
د/1/تخضع عمليات التنازل عن حق إيجار العقارات المستثمرة أو المعدة لممارسة المهن والحرف التجارية والصناعية وغير التجارية/الفروغ/الجارية من قبل مكلفي ضريبة الدخل المقطوع أو الأشخاص الآخرين غير الممارسين للمهن المذكورة إلى ضريبة الدخل المقطوع وذلك عند تنازلهم عن الحق المشار إليه أو جزء منه . 
2/تحدد النسبة العليا للتصاعد الضريبي للأشخاص المعددين في الفقرة/1/ السابقة وكذلك مكلفي ضريبة دخل الأرباح الحقيقية عن أرباحهم الرأسمالية المذكورة ب/23/بالمائة من سلم التصاعد المنصوص عليه في المادة/16/من هذا القانون . 
/3/تحقق الضريبة المذكورة في هذه المادة بتكليف مستقل. 

المادة/46/
إذا مارس المكلف عدة فعاليات تخضع كل منها للتكليف بضريبة الدخل المقطوع في اكثر من مركز عمل واحد ضمن الوحدة الإدارية فيصنف مبدئيا عن كل مركز بالضريبة المذكورة على حدة على ان تعمد الدوائر المالية فيما بعد إلى توحيد مجموع فعالياته وبالتالي إلى تحديد الضريبة النهائية المترتبة عليه على أساس تصاعدي ولا يستفيد الملكف من تنزيل الحد الأدنى المعفى الا مرة واحدة . 

الفصل الثاني
أسس التكليف

المادة /47/
أ/ تؤلف لجان التصنيف /بدائية أو استئنافية/ بقرار من وزير المالية أو ممن يفوضه بذلك . 
ب / يعين إلى جانب الأعضاء الأصلاء أعضاء ملازمون يقومون مقام الأصلاء في حال غيابهم . 
ج / يجوز تشكيل اكثر من لجنة بدائية أو استئنافية في الوحدة الإدارية بحسب الحاجة . 
د / تجتمع اللجان بدعوة من رئيسها ولا تصح قراراتها الا بحضور جميع أعضائها الأصلاء أو الملازمين وتتخذ القرارات بأكثرية الأصوات

المادة /48/
تؤلف لجنة التصنيف البدائية من :
أ / مراقب دخل أو موظف مالي رئيسا
ب / ممثل عن إحدى الإدارات أو الهيئات العامة أو مؤسسات وشركات القطاع العام الأكثر صلة بالمهنة موضوع التكليف وبتسمية منها . عضوا
ج / ممثل للحرفة أو المهنة يختاره اكبر موظف مالي في المحافظة من قائمة تتضمن أسماء ثلاثة مندوبين تسميهم النقابة أو الغرفة الصناعية أو التجارية المختصة وفى حال عدم وجودها أو عدم إرسال ممثلين عنها أو عدم كفاية عدد العاملين في المهنة يسمى هذا الممثل من قبل الموظف المالي المذكور من ممارسي المهنة أو الحرفة في اقرب وحدة إدارية . عضوا

المادة /49/
أ/ تنظم لجنة التصنيف قرار التصنيف وتذكر فيه جميع الاعتبارات التي اتخذتها اللجنة أساسا في التصنيف وتتولى الدوائر المالية تبليغ المكلف صورة عن قرار تصنيفه . 
ب / يحق للمكلفين وللدوائر المالية على السواء طلب إعادة النظر في التصنيف البدائي خلال /30/ يوما من تاريخ تبليغ المكلف . 
ج/ لا يترتب على طلب إعادة النظر وقف التحصيل ولا تقبل اللجنة هذا الطلب ما لم يكن مرفقا به إيصال يثبت ان المكلف قد دفع إلى الخزينة تأمينا قدره/10 بالمائة/ من قيمة الضريبة التي أقرتها اللجان البدائية على الا يزيد التأمين على /500/ خمسمائة ليرة سورية يعاد التأمين إلى مودعه إذا ظهر انه محق في طلبه أو بجزء منه والا فيصبح التأمين إيرادا للخزينة . 
د/ يجب ان يتضمن طلب إعادة النظر بيان وجوه الاعتراض على الاعتبارات التي اتخذتها اللجنة أساسا لتصنيف المكلف وان يذكر فيه الأرباح التي يعتبرها المعترض متناسبة مع وضعه . 

المادة/50/
أ / تبت بطلبات الاستئناف لجنة أو لجان استنئافية تؤلف في مراكز المحافظات والمناطق كالآتي :
1/ موظف مالي رئيسي من ذوى الخبرة في المحاسبة التجارية أو في المسائل الضريبية . رئيسا
2/ موظف خبير في إحدى الإدارات أو الهيئات العامة أو مؤسسات وشركات القطاع العام الأكثر صلة بالمهنة موضوع التكليف وبتسمية منها حسب ما تحدده وزارة المالية . عضوا
3/ ممثل للحرفة أو المهنة يختاره اكبر موظف مالي في المحافظة من قائمة تتضمن أسماء ثلاثة مندوبين تسميهم النقابة المختصة أو الغرف التجارية أو الصناعية وفى حال عدم وجودها أو عدم تسمية ممثلين عنها أو عدم كفاية عدد العاملين في المهنة أو الحرفة يسمى اكبر موظف مالي في المحافظة ثلاثة من ممارسي المهنة أو الحرفة في اقرب مركز لاختيار احدهم. عضوا
وفى حال عدم كفاية عدد ممارسي المهنة يمكن تسمية خبير عام . 
ب/ يجب ان يكون قرار اللجنة الاستئنافية معللا . 
ج/ تبلغ قرارات اللجنة الاستئنافية إلى المكلف وتعتبر هذه القرارات قطعية. 

المادة /51/
أ // على المكلفين بضريبة الدخل المقطوع ان يقدموا بيانات للدوائر المالية في الحالات والمدد الآتية 1/ خلال مهلة ثلاثين يوما تلي تاريخ الإعلان عن التصنيف الذي تصدره وزارة المالية وذلك بالنسبة للمكلفين المشمولين بأحكام الفقرة /أ/ من المادة /43/ من هذا القانون . 
2/ خلال مدة ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ الواقعة العائدة للحالات الآتية :
أ/ البدء بممارسة حرفة أو مهنة خاضعة للضريبة . 
ب/ تبديل الحرفة أو المهنة أو تبديل مكان ممارستها أو توقيف أو إضافة إحدى الفعاليات . 
ج/ انتقال المنشأة الكلى أو الجزئي للغير . 
د/ دخول شركاء جدد في المنشأة أو انسحاب شركاء منها . 
هـ / التوقف عن ممارسة الحرفة أو المهنة بسبب قاهر خارج عن إرادة المكلف. 
و/ التوقف عن ممارسة الحرفة أو المهنة من قبل المكلف . 
ب// يجرى تصنيف المكلفين مجددا في الأحوال المذكورة في هذه المادة ويتم طي التكليف في حالة التوقف عن ممارسة المهنة أو الحرفة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة /هـ / وينظر في طي الضريبة جزئيا بنسبة مدة التوقف . 
اما في حالة التوقف المنصوص عليها في الفقرة /و/ فينظر بطي الضريبة عن فترة التوقف التي تزيد على ستة اشهر . 
ج // تطوى التكاليف بقرارات من مديري المالية . 


الفصل الثالث
تحقق الضريبة واستحقاقها وتحصيلها


المادة /52/

أ/ تترتب الضريبة على المكلف بدءا من بداية السنة الأولى لدورات التصنيف المحددة بموجب الفقرتين /أ/ و /ب/ من المادة /43/ من هذا القانون وإذا طرأ تبديل على المطرح أثناء السنة تعتبر الضريبة المؤداة تسليفا على ما يترتب على المكلف ويسوى المبلغ المدفوع على ضوء التبديل . . اما في الحالات المنصوص عليها في البند الثاني من الفقرة /أ/ من المادة /51/ من هذا القانون فتعتبر الضريبة مترتبة بدءا من أول الشهر الذي يلي تاريخ حدوث الواقعة المنشئة للتكليف وتحسب بشكل جزئي من الضريبة السنوية وبنسبة عدد اشهر الممارسة الفعلية . 
ب / تستحق الضريبة على المكلف بعد انقضاء شهرين على الشهر الذي تم فيه تبليغه قرار لجنة التصنيف البدائية . 


المادة /53/

تضاف على تكاليف المكلفين سنويا نسبة قدرها /2/ بالمائة من ضريبة الدخل المقطوع وذلك باسم مساهمة في نفقات التصنيف . 


المادة /54/

في حال تخلف المكلف عن تقديم البيان في الحالات التي ينشأ فيها فرض الضريبة أو زيادة فيها يغرم بغرامة مقطوعة قدرها /10/ بالمائة من الضريبة المكتومة أو من الزيادة الطارئة وتسرى الغرامة على السنوات السابقة لتاريخ اكتشاف الكتمان وحتى نهاية الشهر الذي تم فيه الاكتشاف . 


الفصل الرابع
الأحكام المختلفة 


المادة /55/

يطبق حكم الفقرة /ه / من المادة /14/ من هذا القانون على مكلفي الدخل المقطوع على ان يسوى حساب الضريبة بعد نهاية سنة التكليف


المادة /56/

يطبق أحكام المادة /23/ من هذا القانون على تكاليف ضريبة الدخل المقطوع فيما يتعلق بالتضامن بين السلف والخلف عن تأدية الضريبة في حال انتقال المؤسسة لاسم الغير لأي سبب كان عدا حالة الانتقال الجبري . 


المادة /57/

يصدر وزير المالية قرارا بإلزام جميع أو بعض مكلفي مهن معينة بمسك قيود أو تقديم بيانات أو جداول معينة للدوائر المالية تمكينا لها من مراقبة فعالياته . 
يحدد القرار المذكور نوع البيانات والجداول والقيود ويغرم المخالف بغرامة تعادل /50/ بالمائة من الضريبة السنوية عن سنة واحدة . 


المادة /58/

يتم في حساب عمليات تحقق وتحصيل ضرائب الدخل وكذلك حساب جميع إضافاتها وغراماتها وما يعود منها لجهات عامة أخرى جبر كسور الليرة السورية إلى اقرب ليرة سورية أعلى . (النص المعدل بموجب المادة 10 من القانون 41 لعام 2005 ) .


المادة /59/

أ / يستفيد من التنزيل المذكور في الفقرتين /أ/ و /ب/ من المادة /20/ من هذا القانون مكلفو الدخل المقطوع . ويعود للجان التصنيف المختصة في ضوء صلاحياتها القانونية وفى ضوء واقع الشركة ومقتضيات ممارسة العمل فيها البت بجميع القضايا المتعلقة بصحة قيام الشراكة المصرح عنها بالنسبة للشركات غير المسجلة أصولا وكذلك البت عند الاقتضاء في صورية عقد الشراكة بالنسبة للشركات المسجلة . ويشترط في كل الأحوال لاستفادة الشريك من التنزيل المشار إليه ان يعمل في الشركة فعلا . 
ب / يطبق الحد الأدنى المعفى المقرر في الفقرة /أ / من المادة /20/ وكذلك المعدلات المقررة في المادة /16/ من هذا القانون على جميع مكلفي الدخل المقطوع بدءا من أول سنة نفاذ هذا القانون باستثناء المكلفين الذين لم تتم أو لم تنته دورات تصنيفهم بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون فتبقى المعدلات السابقة والحد الأدنى المعفى سابقا نافذة بحقهم عن أرباح الاستثمار حتى انتهاء الدورة أو إعادة تصنيفهم . 


المادة /60/

ينزل حد أدنى معفى قدره /50000/ ليرة سورية من الأرباح الصافية السنوية العائدة لمكلفي المهن العلمية غير التجارية التي يغلب في ممارستها الجهد الفكري الإنساني على رأس المال بصرف النظر عن الزمرة التي يخضعون لها . 


الباب الثالث
تكليف غير المقيمين والأشخاص غير السوريين


المادة /61/

أ / استثناء من الأحكام الناظمة لضريبة دخل الأرباح الحقيقية والرواتب والأجور المنصوص عليهما في هذا القانون يخضع الأشخاص الطبيعيين والاعتباريين غير السوريين سواء أكان لهم فرع في سورية أم لا ومقاوليهم الثانويين غير السوريين عن الخدمات والأعمال المنفذة مع جهات القطاع العام والمشترك والخاص والتعاوني السورية أو لصالحها لضريبة الدخل وتستوفى ضريبة دخل الأرباح والرواتب والأجور بطريقة الاقتطاع وتحسم عند تأدية المبالغ الخاضعة للضريبة . 
ب / يحدد معدل الضريبة الواجب اقتطاعها عن المبالغ المدفوعة لقاء الخدمات والأعمال المنفذة وفق الآتي :
/5/ بالمائة من قيمة مجموع أعمال التوريد والخدمات لقاء ضريبة دخل الأرباح في الأعمال التي تتضمن توريدات وخدمات معا في حال عدم تحديد قيمة الخدمات بمبالغ محددة صراحة . 
/1/ بالمائة من قيمة مجموع أعمال التوريد والخدمات لقاء ضريبة الرواتب والأجور في الأعمال التي تتضمن توريدات وخدمات معا في حال عدم تحديد قيمة الخدمات بمبالغ محددة صراحة . 
/10/ بالمائة من قيمة بدل الخدمات وكذلك الأجور المدفوعة لقاء استثمار الأفلام والأجهزة والآلات وبراءات الاختراع والأسماء والعلامات والعناوين الصناعية والتجارية وغيرها مقابل ضريبة دخل الأرباح . 
/2/ بالمائة من قيمة بدل الخدمات وكذلك الأجور المدفوعة لقاء استثمار الأفلام والأجهزة والآلات وبراءات الاختراع والأسماء والعلامات والعناوين الصناعية والتجارية وغيرها مقابل ضريبة الرواتب والأجور . 
ج / لا تخضع المعدلات الضريبية المذكورة لأي إضافة بموجب القوانين النافذة. 
د / لا تطبق أحكام هذه المادة على فروع الجهات المذكورة في الفقرة /أ/ السابقة المسجلة ضمن الجمهورية العربية السورية التي تقوم باستيراد البضائع لحسابها وبيعها في السوق المحلية حيث تبقى خاضعة للأحكام العامة المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون . 


المادة /62/

يترتب على المؤسسات والإدارات والشركات والأفراد والجهات العامة والخاصة كافة الذين يقومون بتسديد مبالغ خاضعة للضريبة ان يقتطعوا هذه الضريبة لحساب الخزينة وان يسددوا إلى صناديق الخزينة العامة خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تأدية المبالغ المذكورة مقدار الضريبة المستوفاة بطريقة الاقتطاع . 


المادة /63/

يترتب على الأشخاص الطبيعيين والاعتباريين غير السوريين الذين يقومون بتسديد مبالغ للمقاولين الثانويين غير السوريين خاضعة للضريبة ان يقتطعوا هذه الضريبة لحساب الخزينة وان يسددوا إلى صناديق الخزينة العامة خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تأدية تلك المبالغ لهم الضريبة المستوفاة بطريقة الاقتطاع ويعتبر الأشخاص المذكورون مسؤولين بالتكافل والتضامن مع جهات القطاع العام والمشترك والخاص والتعاوني عن تأديتها . 


المادة /64/

إذا لم تقم الجهات المذكورة في المادتين /61/ و /62/ باقتطاع وتوريد الضريبة خلال المدة المعينة فيهما أو يسددونها ناقصة فإنها تلزم بالذات بالضريبة غير المسددة بالإضافة إلى الغرامة المنصوص عليها في المادة /106/ من هذا القانون . 


المادة /65/
( ملغاة بموجب المادة 15 من القانون 41 لعام 2005 ) 

تخضع الجعالات المستحقة في الجمهورية العربية السورية لشركات إعادة التأمين في الخارج من ضريبة الدخل لغير المقيمين بمعدل /10/ بالمائة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة /ج/ من المادة /60/ من هذا القانون . 

الباب الرابع
ضريبة الرواتب والأجور
الدخل الخاضع للضريبة ونسبة الضريبة واستحقاقاتها


المادة /66/

تطرح ضريبة الرواتب والأجور على كل شخص يتقاضى راتبا أو أجرة أو تعويضا :
أ / من خزينة خاصة إذا كان مقيما في الجمهورية العربية السورية أو كان المبلغ المدفوع تعويضا عن خدمات أداها فيها . 
ب / من خزينة عامة إذا كان مقيما في الجمهورية العربية السورية أو في الخارج . 


المادة /67/

يعفى من ضريبة الرواتب والأجور :
أ / السفراء المعتمدون في الجمهورية العربية السورية وغيرهم من رجال السلك السياسي والقناصل ورجال السلك القنصلي وموظفوهم الأجانب بشرط المعاملة بالمثل ولا يتناول هذا الإعفاء سوى ما يتقاضونه عن الأعمال المتعلقة بوظائفهم . 
ب / العسكريون التابعون للقوات المسلحة وعناصر قوى الأمن الداخلي وعناصر الإطفاء . 
ج / القائمون على المساجد والكنائس . 
د / العاملون المحليون المستخدمون في البعثات السورية الخارجية من السوريين وغير السوريين . 
هـ / معاشات التقاعد والتعويضات العائلية التي تصرف معها وتعويضات التسريح أو الصرف من الخدمة وجميع المبالغ التي تصرف للعامل بسبب انتهاء خدماته . 
و / التعويضات التي تدفع لضحايا حوادث العمل . 
ز / أجور الخدم في المنازل الخاصة . 
ح / المنح النقدية التي تصدر من قبل السيد رئيس الجمهورية . 


المادة /68/

يحدد معدل الضريبة بما في ذلك إضافات الدفاع الوطني ورسوم المدارس وحصة البلدية والمساهمة في المجهود الحربي وفق الآتي :
/5/ بالمائة عن جزء الدخل الصافي الشهري الواقع بين الحد الأدنى المعفى و/8000/ ليرة سورية وعن كل دفعة مقطوعة . 
/7/ بالمائة عن جزء الدخل الصافي الشهري الواقع بين /8001/ و /12000/ ليرة سورية . 
/9/ بالمائة عن جزء الدخل الصافي الشهري الواقع بين /12001/ و /16000/ ليرة سورية . 
/11/ بالمائة عن جزء الدخل الصافي الشهري الواقع بين /16001/ و /20000/ ليرة سورية . 
/13/ بالمائة عن جزء الدخل الصافي الشهري الذي يتجاوز /20001/ و /30000/ ليرة سورية . 
/20/ بالمائة عن جزء الدخل الصافي الشهري الذي يتجاوز /30000/ ليرة سورية. 


المادة /69/

أ / ينزل من الدخل الصافي حد أدنى معفى من الضريبة قدره /5000/ ليرة سورية في الشهر . 


المادة /70/

أ / يعتمد في تحديد الدخل غير الصافي المقدار الحقيقي للرواتب والمخصصات والعوائد والأجور والتعويضات والجوائز والمكافآت وسائر المنافع النقدية أو العينية . 
تدخل في هذا التعريف المبالغ التي يتناولها أصحاب المهن الحرة عن عقود لها صفة الاستمرار . 
ب / لاجل تحديد الدخل الصافي الخاضع للضريبة تنزل المبالغ الآتية من الدخل غير الصافي المعرف في الفقرة السابقة . 
1 / قيمة الاشتراكات المقتطعة من رواتب و أجور العاملين لقاء الاشتراك في نظام التأمينات الاجتماعية أو التأمين والمعاشات . 
2 / تعويض نفقات الوظيفة والانتقال والسفر وبصورة عامة كل تعويض عن نفقة تصرف بمناسبة القيام بعمل تتطلبه الخدمة . 
3 / نفقات التمثيل بما لايتجاوز /25/ بالمائة من الراتب أو الأجر الشهري المقطوع . 


المادة /71/

في حال مباشرة العامل العمل أو تركه إياه بصورة نهائية بعد اليوم الأول من الشهر يجزأ الحد الأدنى المعفى / في تحقق الضريبة المترتبة عن ذلك الشهر / بنسبة عدد الأيام التي يعود إليها الدخل الخاضع للضريبة باعتبار الشهر /30/ يوما اما المدفوعات المقطوعة فلا يتناولها أي تنزيل . 


المادة /72/

تصبح الضريبة واجبة الأداء عند التأدية عن المبلغ المدفوع وعن المدة التي يعود إليها الدفع . 


المادة /73/

ان المكلف الذي تتناوله أحكام الأبواب الأول رؤوس والرابع من هذا القانون في ان واحد لا يستفيد من الحد الأدنى المعفى الا مرة واحدة ويمكنه اختيار الحد الأكثر ملاءمة له إذا كان الشرط متوفرا فيه . 


الفصل الثاني
واجبات صاحب العمل والعامل


المادة /74/

يجب على كل شخص خاضع للضريبة استنادا لأحكام المادة /65/ من هذا القانون ان يقدم إلى الدائرة المالية المختصة التي ينتسب إليها خلال /30/ يوما من تاريخ مباشرته العمل بيانا يتضمن :
1/ هويته وعنوانه . 
2/ هوية صاحب عمله الحالي والسابق وعنوانهما . 
3/ مقدار دخله كما هو معرف في المادة/69/ . 
وإذا طرأ على حالته أو على دخله تبدل يجب ان يقدم بيانا بذلك خلال /30/ يوما من تاريخ وقوع التبديل . 
إذا لم يقدم المكلف بيانا يبلغ إنذارا بالامتثال للأحكام القانونية وان لم يمتثل خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تبليغه الإنذار تضاف إلى الضريبة غرامة تعادل /20/ بالمائة من الضريبة المتحققة وإذا قدم بيانا غير صحيح تضاعف الضريبة عن الدخل المكتوم ولا تطبق هاتان الغرامتان إذا قدم صاحب العمل القائمة المنصوص عليها في المادة /76/ . يستثنى من تقديم البيان العاملون في الجهات العامة والقطاع المشترك . 


المادة /75/

يجب على جميع الجهات العامة والخاصة وغيرها من الجهات والأفراد الذين يستخدمون موظفين أو عمالا أو مساعدين أو يتعاقدون مع فنانين مقابل راتب أو أجرة أو تعويض أو مكافأة ان يمسكوا سجلا يدون فيه البيانات الآتية بتسلسل وبدون فراغ ولا حواش بين الأسطر ولا شطب وبتتابع تاريخ الاستخدام . 
أ / هوية الأشخاص المذكورين ونوع عملهم وتاريخ بدء استخدامهم وتاريخ انتهاء خدماتهم أو انقطاعهم عن العمل . 
ب / مقدار الدخل غيرا لصافى المعرف في المادة /69/ من هذا القانون والمبالغ المدفوعة لكل منهم . 
ج / بيان التبديلات التي طرأت على وضع أو على دخل كل منهم . 


المادة /76/

تترتب الضريبة على صاحب الدخل الخاضع لها ولكن صاحب العمل مكلف باقتطاعها حين تأدية كل مبلغ من قبله يبرئ هذا الاقتطاع ذمة صاحب الدخل من المبلغ المقتطع . 


المادة /77/

على الجهات المذكورة في المادة /74/ من هذا القانون :
أ / ان يقدموا إلى الدوائر المالية خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ انقضاء كل ستة اشهر من السنة قائمة تتضمن مايلى :
1 / جميع البيانات المذكورة في المادة /74/ من هذا القانون . 
2 / مقدار الضريبة المقتطعة من استحقاق المكلفين المذكورين في المادة /74/ من هذا القانون . 
ب / ان يدفعوا إلى الخزينة العامة خلال المهلة المذكورة بالفقرة /أ/ السابقة جميع المبالغ المقتطعة من رواتب و أجور وتعويضات ومكافآت المكلفين المذكورين في المادة /74/ من هذا القانون . 


المادة /78/

أ / إذا رفض صاحب العمل إبراز السجل المنصوص عليه في المادة /74/ حين الطلب وفى محل العمل إلى موظفي الدوائر المالية المكلفين بالتدقيق أو أنه لم يقدم القائمة المنصوص عليها في المادة /76/ يبلغ إنذارا بالامتثال لأحكام هذا القانون وان لم يمتثل خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تبلغه للإنذار تحقق الدوائر المالية الضريبة مباشرة ويعاقب صاحب العمل بغرامة تعادل /20/ بالمائة من الضريبة المتحققة على العاملين وتخفض هذه الغرامة إلى /10/ بالمائة إذا امتثل المكلف للإنذار . 
ب / إذا قدم صاحب العمل بيانات غير صحيحة أو غير كاملة يعاقب بغرامة تعادل /50/ بالمائة من الضريبة المترتبة على الجزء المكتوم . 


الفصل الثالث
تحقق الضريبة وتأديتها


المادة /79/

تنظم الدوائر المالية جداول الضريبة بالاستناد إلى القوائم المنصوص عليها في المادة /76/ أو إلى نتائج تحقيقاتها . 


المادة /80/

في حال التكليف المباشر أو عند وجود اختلاف بين المبالغ المترتبة على المكلف بموجب طرح الدوائر المالية والمبالغ المتقطعة من قبل صاحب العمل يبلغ صاحب العمل أخبارا بالفرق وعليه ان يدفع الفرق المذكور إلى خزينة الدولة خلال /15/ يوما من تاريخ التبليغ . وفيما يتعلق بموظفي الدولة والبلديات والدوائر الرسمية ومستخدميها فان تصفية المبالغ الواجب اقتطاعها في جدول التأدية يقوم مقام التحقق ويتم التحصيل مباشرة بأخذ المبالغ المقتطعة على حساباتها الخاصة حين صرف النفقة الخاضعة للضريبة . 


المادة/101/

مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام قانون السرية المصرفية على أصحاب المصارف وشركات الاعتماد الذين يرغبون في دفع ضريبة الدخل عن فوائد الودائع والحسابات الجارية بغير طريقة إلصاق الطابع ان يقدموا إلى الدوائر المالية بيانا بذلك مؤرخا وموقعا بحسب الأصول . 


المادة /102/

على كل صاحب مصرف أو شركة اعتماد يقدم البيان المنصوص عليه في هذه المادة السابقة ان يمسك دفترا خاصا يدون فيه :
/أ/هوية صاحب الدخل الخاضع للضريبة وعنوانه . 
/ب/مقدار الدخل المستحق الخاضع للضريبة . 
/ج/تاريخ تسجيله في الحساب . 
/د/مقدار الضريبة المترتبة عليه .


الفصل الخامس
الإعفاءات


المادة/103/

تطبق فيما يتعلق بطرق المراجعة في الضريبة على رؤوس الأموال المتداولة الطرق المطبقة في الضريبة على الأرباح الصناعية والتجارية وغير التجارية. 


المادة/104/

يلغى الإعفاء من ضريبة ريع رؤوس الأموال المتداولة المنصوص عليه في القانون /40/تاريخ/12/3/1955/الذي يتناول أوراق اليانصيب التي تصدرها المؤسسة العامة للمعارض وذلك فيما يتعلق بالجوائز التي تزيد قيمة الواحدة منها على المليون ليرة سورية . 


المادة/105/

تعفى من ضريبة ريع رؤوس الأموال المتداولة /80/بالمائة من فوائد الأموال الآتية :
أ/ شهادات الاستثمار. 
ب/المبالغ المودعة في حسابات التوفير لدى المصارف العامة . 


المادة /106/

تعد معدلة حكما النصوص والأحكام التالية بما يتفق مع مضمون المادة السابقة . 
- المادة /2/من المرسوم التشريعي رقم/57/تاريخ/27/1/1970/ . 
- المادة /4/من المرسوم التشريعي رقم/58/تاريخ/27/1/1970/. 
- المادة /11/من المرسوم التشريعي رقم/70/تاريخ/8/1/1963/. 

الباب السادس
أحكام عامة ومشتركة


المادة /107/

أ/تخضع تكاليف الضريبة على الدخل والسلف المستحقة وفق أحكام المواد /14و15و23و63و76و79و87و95/من هذا القانون لغرامة قدرها/10/بالمائة إذا لم تدفع ضمن مهلة الاستحقاق المنصوص عليها في المواد المذكورة أو في المواد المعطوفة عليها . 
ب/ تفرض غرامة قدرها/10/بالمائة سنويا من تكاليف ضريبة الدخل المنصوص عليها في المادة الأولى من هذا القانون/بما فيها جميع الإضافات /غير المسددة في سنة استحقاقها . 
ج/يحدد الحد الأقصى للغرامة المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة ب/30/بالمائة من اصل التكاليف بما فيها جميع الإضافات . 


المادة /108/

في سائر المواضيع التي ورد النص فيها على فرض غرامة لعدم تقديم البيان ضمن أحكام هذا القانون تحسب هذه الغرامة على أساس مجموع الضريبة عدا إضافة الإدارة المحلية . 


المادة/109/

أ/يخول الموظفون الماليون المفوضون بالاطلاع على قيود المكلفين ومختلف وثائقهم وأوراقهم كلما اقتضت أعمال التدقيق أو طرح الضرائب ذلك . 
ب/يطبق حكم الفقرة/أ/السابقة على جميع جهات القطاع العام . 


المادة/110/

يحدد وزير المالية بقرار منه ممثلي الدوائر المالية في الاعتراض على قرارات لجان الضرائب وتقديم طلبات إعادة النظر والتصحيح والطعن المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون . 


المادة /111/

أ/تصدر سندات التحقق والترقين عن مدير المالية . 
ب/مع الاحتفاظ بأحكام الفقرة /ه /من المادة /31/من هذا القانون يحق للدوائر المالية تدارك كل سهو أو نقص أو خطأ مادي في التكليف بسند تحقق إضافي ويجوز لها تصحيح كل خطأ مادي في طرح الضريبة أو حسابها أو ترقين كل تكليف مكرر أو مطروح على شخص معفى منه بسند تنزيل وذلك لغاية السنة الرابعة التي تلي سنة صدور سند تحقق التكليف . 
ج/إذا وقع خطأ في طرح الضريبة أو حسابها أو طرحت الضريبة على غير مكلف بها أو بصورة مكررة فيجوز الاعتراض عليها أمام المرجع المختص خلال ثلاثين يوما كاملا من تاريخ تبليغ المكلف الإنذار الإجرائي بالدفع . 


المادة /112/

تحدد تعويضات اللجان الضريبية والمالية والخبراء وسائر النفقات المتعلقة بطرح ضريبة الدخل بقرار من وزير المالية وتصرف من الاعتمادات الملحوظة لهذه الغاية في الموازنة . 


المادة /113/

تعفى من رسم الطابع جميع البيانات والوصولات والقوائم والجداول وسائر المستندات المنظمة أو المقدمة أو المعطاة أو المأخوذة أو المبرزة تنفيذا لأحكام هذا القانون ماعدا طلبات الاعتراض وإعادة النظر والتصحيح والطعن والوصولات المشعرة بتأدية الضريبة . 


المادة /114/

على كل شخص تدخل/بحكم وظيفته أو صلاحياته/في تحقيق ضريبة الدخل أو تحصيلها أو حل الخلافات الناشئة عنها ان يتقيد بسر المهنة والا فيعاقب بحكم المادة/565/من قانون العقوبات . 


المادة/115/

يؤدي مراقبو الدخل اليمين القانونية أمام قاضى الصلح في منطقة عملهم قبل مباشرتهم العمل /اقسم بالله العظيم ان أقوم بتنفيذ أحكام قوانين ضرائب الدخل بأمانة وبحفظ سر المهنة /. 


المادة /116/

يجب على جميع من يسلكون إحدى طرق المراجعة ان يعينوا محل إقامة لهم في الجمهورية العربية السورية لإجراء التبليغات وان لم يفعلوا يعتبر التبليغ جاريا من تاريخ إيداع مذكرة التبليغ في البريد المضمون . 


المادة /117/

تخصص نسبة/10/بالمائة من ضريبة الدخل المحددة في المادة/16/للبلديات من مختلف الدرجات ضمن حدود المدن وللأعمال العمرانية خارجها . 
لا تطبق هذه الإضافة على العقوبات النقدية . 


المادة /118/

تجبى ضريبة الدخل المبحوث عنها في هذا القانون وما يتفرع عنها من غرامات وإضافات وفقا لقانون جباية الأموال العامة . 


المادة /119/

يجوز للدوائر المالية ان تجرى المقاصة بين مطلوب المكلفين من الخزينة العامة وبين أي ضريبة ترتبت أو تترتب عليهم تجاهها . 


المادة/120/

يحظر على الجهات العامة وجهات القطاع المشترك الإفراج عن تأمينات وتوقيفات العقود المنفذة فعلا والمبرمة مع الأفراد والشركات والمؤسسات السورية الخاصة قبل الحصول على براءة ذمة من الدوائر المالية المختصة للعقد المراد الإفراج عن تأميناته وتوقيفاته . 


المادة /121/

أ/ يمنح الموظفون وغيرهم من الأشخاص الذين يكتشفون أو يرشدون إلى مطارح ضريبية مخفاة مكافأة تحدد بقرار من وزير المالية بنسبة لا تتجاوز /25/ بالمائة من الغرامة المطروحة وتصرف من الاعتمادات المخصصة لهذه الغاية في الموازنة . 
ب/يحدد وزير المالية مفهومي المطارح الضريبية المخفاة والاكتشاف . 
ج/تستثنى هذه المكافأة من الحدود القصوى للتعويضات المحددة في القوانين النافذة . 
د/كل عامل في الدوائر المالية كلف بتدقيق أو تحقيق الضريبة واستغل وظيفته ليسهل تهرب المل

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تعديل في قانون ضرائب الدخل
المرسوم التشريعي 51 لعام 2006
المادة 1 

أ- يضاف إلى المكلفين المعددين في الفقرة (أ) من المادة 2 من القانون رقم 24 لعام 2003 وتعديلاته البندان الآتيان: "36 المكلفون الذين يتم اعتبارهم من عداد كبار المكلفين. 37- مكاتب وشركات تداول الأوراق المالية".
ب- تعدل البنود 16، 19، 20، 23، 24 من الفقرة (أ) من المادة 2 من القانون رقم 24 لعام 2003 وتعديلاته بحيث تصبح كما يلي: "16- الفنادق من المستوى الدولي والدرجات الممتازة والأولى والثانية والمطاعم من المستوى الدولي والدرجات الممتازة والأولى والثانية حسب تصنيف وزارة السياحة. 19- خدمات الملاهي من جميع الدرجات حسب تصنيف وزارة السياحة. 20- مستثمرو مدن الملاهي ومستثمرو الفرق الرياضية واستعراضات السيرك. 23- مكاتب وشركات تدقيق الحسابات والمحاسبين القانونيين. 24- مكاتب وشركات الدراسات المالية والاقتصادية".

المادة 2

تعدل الفقرة (أ) من المادة 13 من القانون رقم 24 لعام 2003 وتعديلاته بحيث تصبح كما يلي:
"يترتب على المكلفين أن يقدموا إلى الدوائر المالية بيانا خطيا بنتائج أعمالهم الصافية من ربح أو خسارة خلال السنة السابقة في الآجال الآتية:
1- لغاية 31 أيار من كل سنة بالنسبة للشركات المساهمة وذات المسؤولية المحدودة والمؤسسات والشركات والمنشات العامة ومكلفي قسم كبار المكلفين.
2- لغاية 31 آذار من كل سنة بالنسبة لسائر المكلفين الآخرين ويجوز لوزير المالية في حالات استثنائية يعود تقديرها إليه أن يمنح مهلة إضافية لا تتجاوز ستين يوماً.

المادة 3

مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المادة 25 من القانون رقم 28 لعام 2001 والمادة 42 من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 43 لعام 2005 والمادة 24 من القانون رقم 24 لعام 2006 تعدل الفقرتان (أ، ب) من المادة 16 من القانون 24 لعام 2003 وتعديلاته بحيث تصبح كما يلي:
أ- تطرح الضريبة على الأرباح الصافية بحسب النسب الآتية بما في ذلك إضافات الدفاع الوطني ورسوم المدارس وحصة البلدية والمساهمة في دعم التنمية المستدامة عدا إضافة الإدارة المحلية:
• 10 بالمائة عن جزء الربح الصافي الواقع بين الحد الأدنى المعفى وحتى 200000 ل.س.
• 15 بالمائة عن جزء الربح الصافي الذي يتجاوز 200000 ل.س وحتى 500000 ل.س.
• 20 بالمائة عن جزء الربح الصافي الذي يتجاوز 500000 ل.س وحتى 100000 ل.س.
• 24 بالمائة عن جزء الربح الصافي الذي يتجاوز 1000000 ل.س وحتى 3000000 ل.س.
• 28 بالمائة عن جزء الربح الصافي الذي يتجاوز 3000000 ل.س.
ب- تطرح ضريبة الدخل على الأرباح الصافية التي تحققها الشركات المساهمة التي تطرح أسهمها على الاكتتاب العام بنسبة لا تقل عن 50 بالمائة في القطاعين الخاص والمشترك والتي مركزها الرئيسي في الجمهورية العربية السورية عن جميع نشاطاتها بمعدل 14 بالمائة بما فيها جميع الإضافات وتعفى من الإضافة لصالح الإدارة المحلية.
ج- تطرح ضريبة الدخل على الأرباح الصافية التي تحققها الشركات المساهمة والشركات ذات المسؤولية المحدودة التي مركزها الرئيسي أو فرعها في الجمهورية العربية السورية في القطاعين الخاص والمشترك عن جميع نشاطاتها والمشاريع المشملة بقوانين تشجيع الاستثمار بمعدل قدره 22 بالمائة بما فيها جميع الإضافات عدا الإضافة لصالح الإدارة المحلية.

المادة 4

تخضع أرباح جهات القطاع العام الاقتصادي وأرباح الشركة السورية للنفط وأرباح الشركة السورية للغاز لمعدل ضريبي وحيد قدره 28 بالمائة بما فيها جميع الإضافات.

المادة 5

تخفض المعدلات الضريبية المنصوص عليها في المادة 3 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي وفق ما يلي:
أ- درجتان للمنشآت الصناعية المقامة في المناطق النائية وتحدد هذه المناطق بقرار من مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح من وزير المالية.
ب- درجة واحدة للمنشآت الصناعية التي تستخدم 25 عاملاً فأكثر مسجلين أصولا بالتأمينات الاجتماعية ويصبح هذا التخفيض درجتين بالنسبة للمنشآت الصناعية التي تستخدم 75 عاملاً فأكثر. كما يصبح هذا التخفيض 3 درجات بالنسبة للمنشات الصناعية التي تستخدم 150 عاملاً فأكثر.
ج- درجة واحدة بالنسبة للمنشات المقامة ضمن المدن الصناعية.
د- لا تسري أحكام هذه المادة على منشآت القطاع العام والشركات المساهمة التي تطرح أسهمها على الاكتتاب العام بنسبة لا تقل عن 50 بالمائة من أسهمها.
هـ- يجوز بقرار من مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح من وزير المالية:
1- منح المزايا السابقة لمشاريع أخرى غير صناعية.
2- اعتماد معايير حسم أخرى غير الواردة أعلاه للمشاريع الصناعية وغيرها وبما لا يتجاوز حسم درجتين عما ذكر أعلاه ولفترة محددة.

المادة 6

أ- استثناء من الأحكام الناظمة لضريبة دخل الأرباح الحقيقية والرواتب والأجور المنصوص عليها في القانون رقم 24 لعام 2003 وتعديلاته تستوفى ضريبة الدخل وضريبة الرواتب والأجور بنسبة محددة من رقم العمل الإجمالي من المنشآت السياحية الآتية:
• الفنادق من المستوى الدولي والدرجات الممتازة والأولى والثانية والمطاعم من الدرجة الدولية الممتازة والأولى والثانية حسب تصنيف وزارة السياحة.
• الملاهي من جميع الدرجات حسب تصنيف وزارة السياحة.
• منشآت المبيت السياحية من المستوى الدولي والدرجات الممتازة والأولى والثانية وما يتبع لها من مطاعم وشاليهات وكازينوهات حسب تصنيف وزارة السياحة.
ب- تحدد نسبة الضريبة الواجب تأديتها من رقم العمل الإجمالي وفق الآتي:
• 2.5 بالمائة لقاء ضريبة الدخل.
• 0.5 بالمائة لقاء ضريبة الرواتب والأجور.

المادة 7

يجب على مستثمري المنشآت السياحية المحددة بالمادة السادسة السابقة تقديم بيان شهري إلى الدوائر المالية التي تقع منشاتهم ضمن نطاق عملها خلال عشرة الأيام الأولى من الشهر التالي يبين فيه رقم العمل الإجمالي لفعالية منشاتهم وعليهم تسديد الضريبة المترتبة فور تقديم البيان ويرفق البيان المذكور بالبيان الخاص برسم الإنفاق الاستهلاكي ويحدد نموذج البيان بقرار يصدر عن وزير المالية.

المادة 8

أ- تطبق أحكام القانون رقم 25 لعام 2003 على عدم التقيد بالواجبات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابعة من هذا المرسوم التشريعي عند ضبط مخالفتها من قبل العاملين في مجال الاستعلام ومكافحة التهرب الضريبي باستثناء مخالفة عدم التسديد.
ب- مع الاحتفاظ بأحكام المادة 107 من القانون رقم 24 لعام 2003 وتعديلاته تفرض غرامة قدرها 10 بالمائة من قيمة ضريبة الدخل وضريبة الرواتب والأجور على كل من يتأخر عن تقديم البيان المنصوص عليه في المادة السابعة من هذا المرسوم التشريعي إذا تقدم بهذا البيان من تلقاء نفسه وقبل ضبطه من قبل العاملين في مجال الاستعلام ومكافحة التهرب الضريبي.

المادة 9

تعدل الفقرة (أ) من المادة 17 من القانون رقم 24 لعام 2003 وتعديلاته بحيث تصبح كما يلي:
"على المكلفين المعددين في المادة 2 من القانون رقم 24 لعام 2003 وتعديلاته أن يقدموا بيانات أرباحهم السنوية المنصوص عليها في المواد 13، 14، 15، 23 من القانون المذكور معتمدة من قبل محاسب قانوني مجاز أصولا من غير العاملين في الدولة باستثناء المكلفين المعددين أدناه:
1- مكاتب وشركات تدقيق الحسابات والمحاسبين القانونيين.
2- المخلصون الجمركيون.
3- محطات بيع الوقود والمواد المشتعلة.
4- مستثمرو مدن الملاهي ومستثمرو الفرق الرياضية واستعراضات السيرك.
5- مهنة تأجير وإعادة تأجير المنشآت الصناعية والتجارية والحرفية والمهنية أو بعض أصولها".

المادة 10

تضاف إلى الفقرات المعددة في المادة 2 من القانون رقم 24 لعام 2003 وتعديلاته الفقرتان الآتيتان:
"و- خلافاً لأحكام المادة 3 من القانون رقم 24 لعام 2003 وتعديلاته يعتبر قسم كبار المكلفين المركز الرئيسي لمعالجة الأوضاع الضريبية لكبار المكلفين ويحدد بقرار من وزير المالية أو من يفوضه مديرية المالية المختصة التي تتولى معالجة أوضاعهم الضريبية وأسلوب تدقيق قيودهم. 
ز- يجب على المكلفين الذين يتم اعتبارهم من كبار المكلفين المبادرة إلى التسجيل لدى قسم كبار المكلفين المختص خلال مدة أقصاها 30 يوما من تاريخ تبليغهم".

المادة 11

أ- تحل عبارة لجنة الطعن محل عبارة لجنة الفرض أينما وردت في القانون رقم 24 لعام 2003 وتعديلاته.
ب- تضاف إلى نهاية أحكام المادة 30 من القانون رقم 24 لعام 2003 وتعديلاته العبارة التالية: "تلزم لجنة الطعن بدعوة كبار المكلفين أو من يفوضونهم لحضور جلساتها حين دراسة اعتراضاتهم بهدف الاستماع إلى توضيحاتهم وشروحاتهم".
ج- يجوز بقرار من مجلس الوزراء منح كبار المكلفين الذين يقدمون للدوائر المالية بيانات واقعية عن نشاطهم حوافز معنوية بناء على اقتراح من وزير المالية.
د- تعد من النفقات التي يمكن تنزيلها من الأرباح غير الصافية التي يحققها كبار المكلفين النفقات الشخصية وتحدد هذه النفقات وأسس قبولها بقرار من مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير المالية.

المادة 12

أ- يحق لوزير المالية بقرار منه اعتبار السلفة المسددة لدى الأمانات الجمركية ضريبة نهائية وفق الآلية والأسس والضوابط التي يحددها القرار المذكور.
ب- يصدر وزير المالية أو من يفوضه قرارات سنوية بأسماء المكلفين الذين تنطبق عليهم أحكام الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة.

المادة 13

تعدل المادة 43 من القانون رقم 24 لعام 2003 وتعديلاته بحيث تصبح كما يلي:
"أ- يجري تصنيف عام لمكلفي ضريبة الدخل المقطوع عن فعاليتهم مع القطاع الخاص كل ثلاث سنوات تبدأ من أول السنة التي تلي صدور هذا المرسوم التشريعي.
ب- يجوز بعد انقضاء سنة من بدء سريان التصنيف وخلال أي من السنوات التالية إعادة تصنيف بعض المهن أو بعض مكلفي ضريبة الدخل المقطوع إذا طرأ تبدل لا يقل عن 25 بالمائة نقصاً أو زيادة على رقم أعمالهم.
ج- يجوز بقرار من وزير المالية بعد انقضاء سنة من بدء سريان التصنيف وخلال أي من السنوات التالية إعادة تصنيف بعض المهن أو بعض مكلفي ضريبة الدخل المقطوع.
تجرى إعادة التصنيف وفقا لأحكام الفقرتين (ب، ج) مع المحافظة على دورة التصنيف العام.
د- يتم التصنيف وفقا لأحكام الفقرات (أ، ب، ج) من هذه المادة من قبل لجان التصنيف المنصوص عليها في المادة 14 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي وتسرى الضريبة الجديدة على المكلف طبقا للقرار القطعي الصادر عن هذه اللجان وذلك لمدة قصوى لا تتجاوز ثلاث سنوات ما لم يجر تعديلها بعد انقضاء سنة على بدء سريانها عليه.
هـ- لا تسري أحكام التصنيف بحق المكلف بعد انقضاء ثلاث سنوات أو سنة حسب الحال إذا لم يبلغ قرار لجنة التصنيف البدائية المعدل لتكليفه الأصلي وذلك خلال دورة التصنيف القصوى المحددة بثلاث سنوات وتبقى في هذه الحالة الضريبة السابقة نافذة بحقه حتى تعديلها وفق أحكام هذه المادة.

المادة 14

تعدل المادة 48 من القانون رقم 24 لعام 2003 وتعديلاته بحيث تصبح كما يلي:
"تؤلف لجنة تصنيف بدائية أو أكثر تكون متفرغة مؤلفة من:
أ- مراقب دخل أو موظف مالي من الفئة الأولى لا تقل خبرته عن ثلاث سنوات في قسم الدخل رئيساً.
ب- ممثل عن الدوائر المالية يسمى بناء على اقتراح مدير المالية عضواً.
ج- ممثل للحرفة أو المهنة يختاره مدير المالية في المحافظة من قائمة تتضمن أسماء ثلاثة مندوبين تقترحهم النقابة أو الغرف الصناعية أو التجارية أو الزراعية أو السياحية المختصة وفى حال عدم وجودها أو عدم إرسال ممثلين عنها أو عدم كفاية عدد العاملين في المهنة يسمى هذا الممثل من قبل مدير المالية من ممارسي المهنة أو الحرفة في أقرب وحدة إدارية عضواً.
يسمى للجنة مقرر أو أكثر بقرار من مدير المالية".

المادة 15

تعدل المادة 49 من القانون رقم 24 لعام 2003 وتعديلاته بحيث تصبح كما يلي:
أ- يعد مراقب الدخل تقرير التكليف يذكر فيه جميع الاعتبارات التي اتخذها أساسا في التكليف وينظم جدولا بأسماء العاملين لدى المكلف وأجورهم لاعتماده من قبل الدوائر المالية. وتصدر اللجنة البدائية المختصة المنصوص عليها في المادة 14 قرارها بتثبيت أو زيادة التكليف بعد دراسة التقارير المرفوعة إليها من قبل مراقب الدخل على أن تكون قراراتها معللة ومبينة الأسس والاعتبارات التي اعتمدتها أساسا في التكليف.
ب- يحق للمكلف الاعتراض على القرار البدائي خلال 30 يوماً من اليوم الذي يلي تاريخ تبلغه القرار المذكور.
ج- لا يترتب على اعتراض المكلف وقف التحصيل ولا تقبل اللجنة هذا الطلب ما لم يكن مرفقا به إيصال يثبت أن المكلف قد دفع للخزينة تأميناً قدره 500 ليرة سورية ويعاد التأمين إلى مودعه إذا ظهر انه محق في طلبه أو بجزء منه وإلا يصبح التأمين إيرادا للخزينة.
د- يجب أن يتضمن اعتراض المكلف بيان وجوه الاعتراض على الاعتبارات التي اتخذتها اللجنة أساسا لتصنيفه وان يذكر فيه الأرباح التي يعتبرها المعترض متناسبة مع وضعه"

المادة 16

تعدل المادة 50 من القانون رقم 24 لعام 2003 وتعديلاته بحيث تصبح كما يلي:
"أ- تبت بطلبات الاعتراض لجنة استئنافية أو أكثر تؤلف في مراكز المحافظات والمناطق كالآتي:
1- موظف مالي من الفئة الأولى من ذوى الخبرة في المحاسبة أو في المسائل الضريبية بحيث لا تقل خبرته لدى الدوائر المالية عن ثلاث سنوات رئيساً.
2- موظف خبير من إحدى الإدارات أو الهيئات العامة أو مؤسسات وشركات القطاع العام الأكثر صلة بالمهنة موضوع التكليف باقتراح منها حسب ما تحدده وزارة المالية عضواً.
3- ممثل للحرفة أو المهنة يختاره مدير المالية في المحافظة من قائمة تتضمن أسماء ثلاثة مندوبين تقترحهم النقابة المختصة أو الغرف الصناعية أو التجارية أو الزراعية أو السياحية أو الجمعيات الحرفية وفى حال عدم وجودها أو عدم اقتراح ممثلين عنها أو عدم كفاية عدد العاملين في المهنة أو الحرفة يسمى مدير المالية في المحافظة ثلاثة من ممارسي المهنة أو الحرفة في اقرب مركز لاختيار احدهم وفى حال عدم كفاية عدد ممارسي المهنة يمكن تسمية خبير عام عضواً.
ب- يجب أن يكون قرار اللجنة الاستئنافية معللاً.
ج- تبلغ قرارات اللجنة الاستئنافية إلى المكلف وتعتبر هذه القرارات قطعية.
د- يجوز بقرار من وزير المالية أو من يفوضه تفريغ لجنة أو أكثر.

المادة 17

تعدل المادة 51 من القانون رقم 24 لعام 2003 وتعديلاته بحيث تصبح كما يلي:
"أ- على المكلفين بضريبة الدخل المقطوع أن يقدموا بيانات للدوائر المالية في الحالات والمدد الآتية:
1- خلال مدة ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ الواقعة العائدة للحالات التالية:
أ- البدء بممارسة حرفة أو مهنة خاضعة للضريبة.
ب- تبديل الحرفة أو المهنة أو تبديل مكان ممارستها أو توقيف أو إضافة إحدى الفعاليات.
ج- انتقال المنشأة الكلى أو الجزئي للغير.
د- دخول شركاء جدد في المنشاة أو انسحاب شركاء منها.
هـ- التوقف عن ممارسة الحرفة أو المهنة بسبب قاهر خارج عن إرادة المكلف.
2- بعد مضى ستة أشهر على التوقف عن ممارسة الحرفة أو المهنة من قبل المكلف.
ب- يجرى تصنيف المكلفين مجددا في الأحوال المذكورة في هذه المادة ويتم طي التكليف في حال التوقف عن ممارسة المهنة أو الحرفة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (هـ) وينظر في طي الضريبة جزئيا بنسبة مدة التوقف.
أما في حال التوقف الإرادي فينظر بطي الضريبة عن فترة التوقف التي تزيد على ستة أشهر على ألا تتجاوز ثلاث سنوات سابقة.
ج-تطوى التكاليف بقرارات من مدير المالية.

المادة 18

تعدل الفقرة (أ) من المادة 52 من القانون رقم 24 لعام 2003 وتعديلاته بحيث تصبح كما يلي:
"أ- تترتب الضريبة على المكلفين بدءا من السنة الأولى لدورة تصنيفهم بموجب أحكام الفقرات (أ، ب، ج) من المادة 13 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي وإذا طرأ تبديل على المطرح أثناء السنة تعتبر الضريبة المؤداة سلفة على ما يترتب على المكلف ويسوى المبلغ المدفوع على ضوء التبديل أما في الحالات المنصوص عليها في البند الأول من المادة 17 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي فتعتبر الضريبة مترتبة بدءا من أول الشهر الذي يلي تاريخ حدوث الواقعة المنشئة للتكليف وتحسب بشكل جزئي من الضريبة السنوية وبنسبة عدد أشهر الممارسة الفعلية".

المادة 19

أ- يخضع الأشخاص الطبيعيون والاعتباريون السوريون ومن في حكمهم المعتمدون لتوزيع مادة التبغ، لضريبة الدخل المقطوع والرواتب والأجور عن استجرارهم لمادة التبغ من المؤسسة العامة للتبغ بواقع 2.5 بالألف من قيمة استجرار التبغ الوطني والمستورد ويجب على المؤسسة العامة للتبغ اقتطاع الضريبة.
ب- يتم توريد الضريبة المقتطعة بموجب الفقرة (أ) السابقة من قبل الجهة المقتطعة إلى الدوائر المالية خلال الخمسة عشر يوما التالية للشهر الذي تم فيه الاقتطاع.
ج- إذا لم تقم الجهة المذكورة في هذه المادة باقتطاع وتسديد الضريبة خلال المدة المحددة فيها أو سددتها ناقصة فإنها تلزم بالضريبة غير المسددة بالإضافة إلى الغرامة المنصوص عليها في المادة 107 من القانون رقم 24 لعام 2003 وتعديلاته.

المادة 20

يعفى من ضريبة الدخل المقطوع مستثمرو الحصادات والدراسات والجرارات وآلات التذرية التي مضى على استثمارها عشرة أعوام.

المادة 21

تعدل المادة 4 من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 61 لعام 2004 بحيث تصبح كما يلي:
"أ- تطبق أحكام القانون رقم 25 لعام 2003 على عدم التقيد بالواجبات المنصوص عليها في الفقرات (أ، ب، ج) من المادة 3 من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 61 لعام 2004 وتعديلاته.
ب-إذا تأخر المنتج أو المستثمر في تقديم البيان المنصوص عليه بالفقرة (أ) من المادة 3 من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 61 لعام 2004 يغرم بغرامة قدرها 5000 ليرة سورية في حال تقدم بالبيان من تلقاء نفسه وقبل ضبطه من قبل العاملين في مجال الاستعلام ومكافحة التهرب الضريبي. 
ج-إذا تأخر المنتج أو المستثمر في تسديد الرسم يغرم بغرامة قدرها 1 بالمائة عن كل يوم تأخير على ألا تتجاوز الغرامة مثلى الرسم".

المادة 22

تعدل المادة الخامسة من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 61 لعام 2004 وتعديلاته بحيث تصبح كما يلي:
"أ- يحق لوزير المالية وبقرار منه إغلاق المنشاة الملزمة باستيفاء رسم الإنفاق الاستهلاكي لمدة لا تتجاوز عشرة أيام بناء على تقرير معلل من مديرية الاستعلام الضريبي في إحدى الحالتين التاليتين:
1- إعاقة العاملين في مجال الاستعلام ومكافحة التهرب الضريبي من قبل مستثمر المنشاة أو احد العاملين لديه أثناء تنفيذهم المهمة الموكولة إليهم.
2- يعد تنظيم ضبط المخالفة الثاني بحق المنشاة خلال السنة الواحدة.
ب-يحق لوزير المالية بقرار منه استبدال عقوبة إغلاق المنشاة بغرامة مالية مقدارها من 10000 وحتى 50000 ليرة سورية عن كل يوم إغلاق إذا تقدم مستثمر المنشاة بطلب ذلك.
ج-توزع الغرامات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (ب) السابقة من هذه المادة وفقا لأحكام الفقرة (أ) من المادة 43 من المرسوم رقم 1684 لعام 1977 وتعديلاته".

المادة 23

تعدل المادة 6 من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 61 لعام 2004 وتعديلاته بحيث تصبح كما يلي:
"إذا تبين أن مستثمر المنشاة الملزمة باستيفاء رسم الإنفاق الاستهلاكي لم يلتزم بتسجيل منشاته أو انه أخفى جزءا من مبيعاته يتم تنظيم محضر ضبط من قبل العاملين في مجال الاستعلام ومكافحة التهرب الضريبي يحدد فيه رقم مبيعاته وفق الأسس التالية:
أ- في حال توفر المستندات والوثائق عن الفترة السابقة يحدد رقم مبيعاته بالاستناد إليها.
ب- في حال عدم توفر المستندات والوثائق عن الفترة السابقة يعتمد رقم المبيعات في يوم تنظيم الضبط أساسا لحساب مجموع مبيعاته عن الفترة السابقة التي لم يسدد عنها الرسم إذا كان المستثمر مكتوما وإذا كانت المخالفة تنطوي على إخفاء جزء من مبيعاته يعتمد رقم المبيعات في يوم تنظيم الضبط أساسا لحساب مجموع مبيعاته لمدة ثلاثين يوما فقط.

المادة 24

تشطب عبارة السنوي عن سنة واحدة الواردة ضمن المادة رقم 8 من القانون رقم 25 لعام 2003.

المادة 25

يلغى نص المادة 12 من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 61 لعام 2004 ويستعاض عنه بالنص الآتي:
"تحدد الأسس والمعايير لتحرير البيانات والفواتير ومسك السجلات ومدة الاحتفاظ بها للمستثمرين الملزمين بتوريد رسم الإنفاق الاستهلاكي إلى الدوائر المالية الذين يستخدمون الفواتير والسجلات اليدوية أو الحاسوبية بقرار من وزير المالية ويعتبر عدم التقيد بها واقعة من واقعات التهرب الضريبي".

مادة 26

تشطب عبارة (وما في حكمها) من البند رقم 4 من الجدول رقم 1 الملحق بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم 61 لعام 2004.

مادة 27

أ- ينهى العمل بالإعفاء من الرسوم الجمركية المنصوص عليها بالقانون رقم 10 لعام 1991 وتعديلاته والمرسوم التشريعي رقم 103 لعام 1952 وتعديلاته وقرار المجلس الأعلى للسياحة رقم 186 لعام 1985 وتعديلاته.
ب- ينهى العمل بالإعفاء من ضريبة الدخل المنصوص عليها بالقانون رقم 10 لعام 1991 وتعديلاته والمرسوم التشريعي رقم 103 لعام 1952 وتعديلاته والمادة الخامسة من قرار المجلس الأعلى للسياحة رقم 186 لعام 1985 وتعديلاته.

المادة 28

يصدر وزير المالية التعليمات التنفيذية لهذا المرسوم التشريعي.

المادة 29

ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به اعتبارا من 1/1/2007 ميلادي.
دمشق في 8/9/1427 هجري الموافق 1/10/2006 ميلادي.




رئيس الجمهورية

بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قانون تعديل النسب والشرائح الضريبية
رقم 20 لعام 1991
المادة 1
تعدل النسب والشرائح الضريبية المنصوص عليها في المادة 16 المعدلة من قانون ضريبة الدخل الصادر بالمرسوم التشريعي 85 لعام 1949 بما في ذلك إضافات الدفاع الوطني ورسوم المدارس وحصة البلدية عدا المساهمة في المجهود الحربي وإضافة الإدارة المحلية كما يلي: 
• 10 % عن جزء الربح الصافي حتى 20000 ل.س. 
• 14 % عن جزء الربح الصافي الذي يتجاوز 20000 وحتى 50000 ل.س. 
• 18 % عن جزء الربح الصافي الذي يتجاوز 50000 وحتى 100000 ل.س. 
• 22 % عن جزء الربح الصافي الذي يتجاوز 10000 وحتى 200000 ل.س. 
• 26 % عن جزء الربح الصافي الذي يتجاوز 20000 وحتى 400000 ل.س. 
• 30 % عن جزء الربح الصافي الذي يتجاوز400000 وحتى 600000 ل.س. 
• 35 % عن جزء الربح الصافي الذي يتجاوز600000 وحتى 800000 ل.س. 
• 40 % عن جزء الربح الصافي الذي يتجاوز800000 وحتى 1000000ل.س. 
• 45 % عن جزء الربح الصافي الذي يتجاوز 1000000 ليرة سورية. 
المادة 2 
تعفى من التكليف بالضريبة على الدخل عام التكليف نسبة تعادل ( 15% ) من الأرباح الصافية السنوية العائدة لمكلفي المهن العلمية غير التجارية التي يغلب في ممارستها الجهد الفكري الإنساني على راس المال والمشار إليهم في المادة 1 من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 352 تاريخ 31/12/1969. 
المادة 3 
تطرح ضريبة الدخل على الأرباح الصافية التي تحققها الشركات المساهمة والشركات الصناعية ذات المسؤولية المحدودة في القطاعين الخاص والمشترك والتي مركزها الرئيسي في سورية عن جميع نشاطاتها وفق النسب المقطوعة التالية: "عدا المساهمة في المجهود الحربي وإضافة الإدارة المحلية": 
• 32 % للشركات المساهمة الصناعية. 
• 40 % للشركات المساهمة الأخرى غير الصناعية. 
• 42 % للشركات الصناعية ذات المسؤولية المحدودة التي تتجاوز قيمة الآلات المستخدمة فيها للعمل الصناعي مبلغ خمسة ملايين ليرة سورية حسب التقدير المالي المعتمد في استيفاء ضريبة ريع العقارات ويجوز رفع المبلغ المذكور بقرار من مجلس الوزراء. 
المادة 4 
مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المادة الثالثة من هذا القانون، تطرح ضريبة الدخل على الأرباح الصافية الناجمة عن عمليات التصدير إلى دول القطع الحر حصرا وفقا للنسب المحددة في المادة الأولى من هذا القانون وبما لا يتجاوز نسبة ( 35% ) » عدا المساهمة في المجهود الحربي وإضافة الإدارة المحلية « وفي حال وجود أرباح محققة عن نشاطات أخرى تضاف لأرباح التصدير وتخضع للنسب والشرائح الضريبية التصاعدية. 
المادة 5 
لا تستفيد عمليات التصدير إلى دول اتفاقات الدفع من الإعفاء من ضريبة الدخل على الأرباح المنصوص عنها في المرسوم التشريعي رقم 103 لعام 1952 وتعديلاته. 
المادة 6 
تعدل المادة 8 من القانون رقم 31 لعام 1975 بحيث تصبح على الشكل التالي: 
أ- تخضع أرباح عمليات التنازل عن حق إيجار العقارات المستثمرة أو المعدة لممارسة المهن والحرف التجارية والصناعية وغير التجارية ( الفروغ ) الجارية من قبل مكلفي ضريبة الدخل المقطوع أو الأشخاص الآخرين غير الممارسين للمهن المذكورة، إلى ضريبة الدخل المقطوع وذلك عند تنازلهم عن الحق المشار إليه أو جزء منه. 
ب- تحدد النسبة العليا للتصاعد الضريبي للأشخاص المعددين في الفقرة ( آ ) السابقة وكذلك مكلفي ضريبة دخل الأرباح الحقيقية عن أرباحهم الرأسمالية المذكورة بـ ( 35% ) من سلم التصاعد المنصوص عليه في المادة 1 من هذا القانون. 
ج- تحقق الضريبة المذكورة في هذه المادة بتكليف مستقل. 
المادة 7 
أ- يشمل التكليف بضريبة الدخل أرباح كل عملية بيع عقاري يتوفر فيها قصد المضربة وهدف تحقيق الربح. 
ب- لا يدخل في شمول الفقرة ( آ ) السابقة الحالات التي يقوم فيها المالك من ممارسي مهنة الاتجار بالعقارات ببيع العقار السكني الذي يقطنه مهما تعددت البيوعات التي تتم لهذا الغرض. 
المادة 8 
يحظر على الجهات العامة وجهات القطاع المشترك الإفراج عن تأمينات وتوقيفات العقود المنفذة فعلا والمبرمة مع الشركات والمؤسسات غير السورية أو مع فروعها أو مراكزها في الجمهورية العربية السورية قبل الحصول على براءة ذمة من الدوائر المالية المختصة للعقد المراد الإفراج عن تأمينه وتوقيفاته. 
المادة 9 
تعدل قيمة الإنشاءات والآلات المستعملة لأغراض العمل الصناعي في المنشات الصناعية الخاضعة لضريبة الدخل على أساس الأرباح الحقيقية موضوع الفقرة ( ) ) من المادة ( 2 ) المعدلة من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 85 لعام 1949 وتعديلاته إلى مبلغ ستمائة ألف ليرة سورية. 
المادة 10 
على كتاب العدل الحصول من أصحاب العلاقة على براءة ذمة أو موافقة صادرة عن الدوائر المالية المختصة قبل القيام بإنشاء أو توثيق أو تسجيل العقود والإقرارات والحقوق الخاصة بالعقارات والمنشات الصناعية أو التجارية أو غير التجارية، فيما إذا كان الهدف من ذلك التنازل أو التصفية دون سواهما. 
المادة 11 
أ- على المكلفين الآتي بيانهم أن يقدموا بيانات أرباحهم السنوية المنصوص عليها في المواد ( 13 و 14 و 15 و 22 ) من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 85 لعام 1949 وتعديلاته، معتمدة من قبل محاسب قانوني مجاز أصولا من غير العاملين في وزارة المالية: 
1- المؤسسات التجارية والصناعية التابعة لنشات واقعة خارج سورية والمنشات التجارية والصناعية التي تنسب إليها مؤسسات كائنة خارج سورية. 
2- المنشات التجارية والصناعية التي لها فرع على الأقل في غير الوحدة الإدارية التي تعمل فيها. 
3- تجار الجملة الذين تغلب تجارة الاستيراد على فعاليتهم. 
4- وكلاء المعامل والوكالات الممثلة لمنشات أجنبية. 
5- المنشات الصناعية غير المعددة في الفقرات السابقة إذا تجاوز مجموع قيمة الإنشاءات والآلات المستعملة لأغراض العمل الصناعي مليون ليرة سورية بموجب التقدير النافذ للضريبة على ريع العقارات. 
ب- تتم بقرار من وزير المالية، الملاحقة القضائية للمحاسبين القانونيين المشار إليهم بالفقرة ( آ ) السابقة، الذين يثبت أنهم اعتمدوا البيانات أو قدموا تقارير أو شهادات بشكل يغاير الحقيقة ولا يتوافق مع قواعد المحاسبة المتعارف عليها بهدف التهرب الضريبي. 
ج- إذا قدم المكلف بيانات غير معتمدة وفقا لأحكام الفقرة ( آ ) من هذه المادة يبلغ إنذار بالامتثال لأحكام القانون، فان لم يمتثل لذلك خلال 30 يوما من تاريخ تبليغه الإنذار فلا يعتمد بالبيان غير المعتمد ويضاف إلى الضريبة المترتبة عليه غرامة عدم اعتماد البيان قدرها 10% منها وتخفض هذه الغرامة إلى 5% إذا امتثل المكلف خلال المهلة المذكورة. 
د- تطبق أحكام هذه المادة بصورة تدريجية خلال خمس سنوات من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون، على فئات المكلفين المشار إليهم في الفقرة ( آ ) من هذه المادة وذلك بقرار من مجلس الوزراء بناء على توصية من اللجنة الاقتصادية. 
المادة 12 
أ- يحدد مقدار حق الدولة من قيمة منتجات الشركة السورية للنفط بنسبة ( 15% ) من قيمة النفط الخام ومن قيمة الغاز المستهلك. 
ب- يحدد مقدار حق الدولة من قيمة منتجات المؤسسات والشركات العامة التي تتولى استخراج الثروات المعدنية والطبيعية الأخرى بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على توصية من اللجنة الاقتصادية. 
ج- يورد حق الدولة المبين في الفقرتين ( آ و ب ) من هذه المادة شهريا إلى الإيرادات الجارية للموازنة العامة للدولة. ويعتبر عبئا قابلا للتنزيل في معرض طرح ضريبة الدخل على أرباح المؤسسات والشركات العامة المعنية. 
المادة 13 
أ- تطبق المعدلات الضريبية المقررة بالمواد ( 1 و 2و 3 و 4 و 6 ) من هذا القانون على تكاليف ضريبة الدخل على الأرباح الحقيقية العائدة لأعمال سنة نفاذ هذا القانون وما بعد، أما بالنسبة للمكلفين الذين عدلت سنوات تكليفهم على أساس موسمي فتطبق عليهم المعدلات المذكورة على أرباح أعمال السنة الموسمية التي تبدأ خلال سنة نفاذ هذا القانون وما بعد. 
ب- تطبق المعدلات المقررة في المادة الأولى والسادسة من هذا القانون على جميع مكلفي الدخل المقطوع بدءا من أول سنة نفاذ هذا القانون باستثناء المكلفين الذين لم تتم أو تنته دورات تصنيفهم بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون، فتبقى المعدلات السابقة نافذة بحقهم عن أرباح الاستثمار حتى انتهاء الدورة أو إعادة تصنيفهم. 
المادة 14 
يصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء التعليمات اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون بناء على توصية من اللجنة الاقتصادية. 
المادة 15 
تلغى جميع النصوص المخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون. 
المادة 16 
ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية، ويعتبر نافذا بدءا من أول السنة التالية لتاريخ صدوره. 
دمشق في 24/12/1411 هـ الموافق 6/7/1991 م 
رئيس الجمهورية 
حافظ الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

فرض رسم على الإنفاق استهلاكي
المرسوم التشريعي رقم 61 لعام 2004
مادة 1:


يفرض رسم على الإنفاق الاستهلاكي يتناول البنود المبينة في الجدولين رقم 1 و 2 الملحقين بهذا المرسوم التشريعي.‏ 



المادة 2:

يستحق الرسم المنصوص عليه في هذا المرسوم التشريعي وفق الآتي:‏ 

أ - يستوفى الرسم عند تقديم الخدمة ويضاف على الفاتورة بنسبة من البدل فيما يتعلق بالخدمات المحددة في الجدول رقم 1 الملحق بهذا المرسوم التشريعي.‏ 

ب - يستوفي الرسم بنسبة من القيمة فيما يتعلق بالمواد المحددة في الجدول رقم 2 الملحق بهذا المرسوم التشريعي على الشكل الآتي:‏ 

1 - عند تخليص المواد المستوردة لدى الأمانات الجمركية بنسبة من القيمة المتخذة أساسا لتحديد الرسوم الجمركية مضافا إليها الرسوم الجمركية وغيرها من الرسوم والضرائب المفروضة على السلعة.‏ 

2 - عند بيع البضاعة المنتجة محليا إلى ممارسي المهن الصناعية والتجارية وبائعي الجملة أو المفرق وبنسبة من قيمة البيع.‏ 

3 - عند وسم الحلي الذهبية والمصوغات بالسمة المهنية الخاصة بالجمعية الحرفية المختصة إلى جانب سمة المالية ويحدد بقرار من وزير المالية نموذج السمة وأصول وسم الحلي.‏ 

4 - عند تسجيل واقعات شراء السيارات السياحية الخاصة لأول مرة لدى دوائر النقل ولمرة واحدة فقط.‏ 



المادة 3:

أ - يترتب على البائع المنتج المحلي لإحدى السلع المحددة في جدول المهن رقم 2 وكل مستثمر لإحدى الخدمات المبينة في الجدول رقم 1 المذكورين في المادة 1 أن يقدم بيانا إلى الدوائر المالية يشعر بممارسة العمل وذلك خلال مدة ثلاثين يوما من بدء الممارسة.‏ 

ب ¯ يترتب على البائع المنتج المحلي لإحدى السلع أو المستثمر للخدمات المبينة في الجدولين رقم 1 و 2 أن يحرر فاتورة أو عقدا لكل عملية من المبيعات أو الخدمات المؤداة وقيمتها الخاضعة لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي وذلك وفق ما تقتضيه طبيعة تلك العملية.‏ 

ج - يترتب على البائع المنتج المحلي والمستثمر للخدمات أن يمسك السجلات والقيود اللازمة التي تظهر موجودات وحركة البضاعة المتداولة والخدمات المؤداة في محله أو منشأته أو في مكان ممارسته العمل وأن يبرز العقود المنظمة عند الاقتضاء.‏ 

د - يترتب على البائع المنتج المحلي والمستثمر للخدمات أن يقدم إلى الدوائر المالية التي يقع فيها محله أو منشأته أو يمارس العمل فيها خلال عشرة الأيام الأولى من الشهر التالي بيانا يدون فيه مبيعاته أو بدل الخدمات المؤداة في الشهر السابق وعليه أن يدفع إلى الدوائر المذكورة الرسوم المستحقة فور تقديم البيان المذكور.‏ 

وتقوم الدوائر المالية التي تقدم لها البيانات المذكورة بتحويل نسخة منها إلى الدوائر المالية التي يقع فيها المركز الرئيسي الوارد في السجل التجاري للمكلف.‏ 



المادة 4:

أولا:

يعاقب بالغرامة المالية المبينة أدناه كل من يخالف الأحكام التالية:‏ 

أ - عدم التقيد بالفقرتين أ و د من المادة 3 ..‏ 

2500 ليرة سورية عن كل مخالفة من المخالفتين المذكورتين إضافة إلى الغرامة المنصوص عليها بالفقرة د التالية.‏ 

ب - عدم التقيد بالفقرة ب من المادة ..3‏ 

2500 ليرة سورية عن كل مخالفة تقع خلال مهلة تقديم البيان المنصوص عليه بالفقرة د من المادة 3 السابقة أو 10 بالمئة من قيمة الفاتورة أو العقد غير المنظم أيهما أكثر.‏ 

ج - عدم التقيد بالفقرة ج من المادة 3 ..‏ 

2500 ليرة أو 10 بالمئة من قيمة البضاعة ورسمها غير المسجلة في السجلات أو القيود أيهما أكثر.‏ 

د- تأخر البائع المنتج المحلي أو المستثمر في تقديم البيان المنصوص عليه بالفقرتين أ و د من المادة 3 أو تأخره في تسديد الرسم..‏ 

واحد بالمئة من الرسوم عن كل يوم تأخير على أن لا تتجاوز الغرامة مثلي الرسم.‏ 



ثانيا:

يحق للمخالف أن يعترض على ضبط المخالفة خلال سبعة أيام من تاريخ اليوم الذي يلي تاريخ تبلغه ضبط المخالفة وذلك أمام لجنة تشكل في كل محافظة برئاسة قاض برتبة مستشار يسميه وزير العدل وعضوية ممثل عن الدوائر المالية يسميه وزير المالية وممثل عن الجمعية الحرفية المختصة يسميه رئيس اتحاد الحرفيين في المحافظة.‏ 

ويكون قرارها مبرما غير قابل لأي طريق من طرق الطعن والمراجعة.‏ 



المادة 5:

يحق لوزير المالية وبقرار منه إغلاق المحل أو المنشأة لمدة تتراوح بين سبعة أيام وثلاثة أشهر إذا تبين أن ظروف المخالفة الواقعة لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي تنطوي على التهرب من الرسم وذلك بعد أن يصبح ضبط المخالفة مبرما.‏ 



المادة 6:

أ - إضافة للعقوبات والغرامات المنصوص عليها في المادتين 4 و 5 السابقتين يكلف البائع المنتج المحلي أو المستثمر المخالف وشركاؤه بالتضامن بدفع الرسوم المستحقة.‏ 

وإذا ثبت إخفاء قيمة المبيعات أو بدل الخدمات أو تبين أن المعلومات الواردة في الفواتير أو العقود يشوبها الخطأ وتخالف الواقع يعاقب المخالف بغرامة مقدارها 2500 ليرة سورية أو 10 بالمئة من قيمة المبيعات أو الخدمات المذكورة أيهما أكثر.‏ 

ب - تقدر قيمة المبيعات أو الخدمات من قبل لجنة يرأسها مدير المالية وتضم في عضويتها مدير الاقتصاد والتجارة أو مدير السياحة في المحافظة التي يقع المحل أو المنشأة فيها أو جرت ممارسة العمل فيها وممثل عن الجمعية الحرفية المختصة يسميه رئيس اتحاد الحرفيين بالمحافظة.‏ 

ويكون قرارها مبرما غير قابل لأي طريق من طرق الطعن والمراجعة.‏ 



المادة 7:

تستوفى الرسوم المقررة بموجب أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي في حال استفادة المحل أو المنشأة المستثمرة من الإعفاء من الضرائب والرسوم بموجب أحكام القوانين والأنظمة النافذة.‏ 



المادة 8:

تستوفى الرسوم المنصوص عليها في هذا المرسوم التشريعي وتحول إلى حساب مديرية المالية في المحافظة بالنقد الأجنبي إذا تم استيفاء قيمة الفاتورة أو العقد بالنقد الأجنبي.‏ 



المادة 9:

أ ـ في حال تسديد المنتج المحلي رسم إنفاق استهلاكي على مدخلا ته المستوردة من بنود المواد من 1 إلى 30 المذكورة في الجدول رقم 2 الملحق بهذا المرسوم التشريعي الداخلة في صنع المنتج المحلي تقوم الدوائر المالية بخصم ماتم تسديده من مجموع الرسم المستحق على منتجاته المحلية المباعة وذلك بنسبة مدخلاته المستوردة الداخلة في المنتج المباع محليا.‏ 

ب ـ في حال قيام المنتج المحلي بتصدير بضاعته إلى خارج القطر بصورة كلية أو جزئية تقوم الدوائر المالية بإعادة ما تم استيفاؤه من رسم الإنفاق الاستهلاكي على مدخلاته المستوردة من البنود الجمركية المذكورة في الجدول رقم 2 الملحق بهذا المرسوم التشريعي كليا أو جزئيا والمسددة من قبله بنسبة مدخلاته المستوردة الداخلة في عملية الإنتاج للبضائع المصدرة من منتجاته المحلية.‏ 



المادة 10:

تطبق أحكام قانون جباية الأموال على تحصيل الرسوم والغرامات المترتبة بموجب أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي.‏ 



المادة 11:

يعدل عنوان الفقرة 6115 الواردة في الباب 6 من جدول إيرادات الموازنة العامة بحيث يصبح عنوان الفقرة المذكورة رسم الإنفاق الاستهلاكي.‏ 



المادة 12:

أ - للدوائر المالية الحق في تكليف العاملين لديها بمراقبة تنفيذ أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي وتطبق أحكام المادتين 18 و 19 من القانون رقم 1 الصادر بتاريخ 18/1/ 1981 على الضبوط المنظمة بالمخالفات الواقعة.‏ 

ب - يجوز للدوائر المالية ممارسة الرقابة والتدقيق وكل ما من شأنه عدم إساءة الاستخدام التي من شأنها التهرب من دفع الرسوم في مختلف مراحل قنوات الإنتاج والتوزيع عند الاقتضاء.‏ 



المادة 13:

أ - يلغى القانون رقم 28 لعام 1986 المتضمن فرض رسم على شراء أجهزة التلفاز.‏ 

ب - ينهى العمل بأحكام المواد من 1 إلى 10 من القانون رقم 144 لعام 1955 المعدل بالقانون رقم 18 لعام 1959 المتضمن نظام رسوم الأجهزة اللاسلكية اللاقطة.‏ 

ج - ينهى العمل بأحكام المادة 1 من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 103 لعام 1940 المعدلة بالمرسوم رقم 10 تاريخ 15/12/1951 المتضمن نظام رسم الاسمنت.‏ 

د - ينهى العمل بأحكام المادة 8 من القانون رقم 114 تاريخ 19/12/1944 المعدلة بالقانون رقم 13 لعام 1971 المتضمن نظام حصر السكر.‏ 

ه¯ - ينهى العمل بأحكام المادة 4 من القانون رقم 80 لعام 1939 المعدل بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم 41 لعام 1962 والمرسوم التشريعي رقم 302 لعام 1969 والمرسوم رقم 1588 لعام 1970 المتضمن نظام استثمار الملح.‏ 

و ينهى العمل بأحكام المادة 2 من القانون رقم 165 تاريخ 8 /5 /1945 المعدل بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم 164 لعام 1965 والمرسوم التشريعي رقم 56 لعام 1977 والمرسوم التشريعي رقم 37 لعام 1977 والقانون رقم 22 لعام 1993 المتضمن نظام رسوم المواد الكحولية.‏ 

ز- يلغى المرسوم الاشتراعي رقم 89 تاريخ 21/9/1937 وتعديلاته المتضمن نظام رسم الملاهي.‏ 



المادة 14:

ينهى العمل بإضافات الدفاع الوطني المفروضة بموجب القانون رقم 383 لعام 1957 على رسوم المواد الآتية:‏ 

الاسمنت , السكر , المواد الكحولية , الملاهي.‏ 



المادة 15:

ينهى العمل بإضافات أبنية التعليم رسم مدارس المفروض بموجب القانون رقم 150 لعام 1958 على رسوم المواد الآتية.. الاسمنت , المواد والمشروبات الكحولية.‏ 



المادة 16:

يلغى القانون رقم 384 تاريخ 28 /4 /1957 وتعديلاته المتضمن نظام ضريبة الإنتاج الزراعي.‏ 



المادة 17:

لا تخضع المواد المحددة في البنود 10 و 14 و 24 و 26 المنصوص عليها في جدول المبيعات رقم 2 الملحق بهذا المرسوم التشريعي لفروقات الأسعار و الضميمة التي تفرض بموجب أحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم 10 لعام 1980 المتضمن إحداث الصندوق المعدل للأسعار.‏ 



المادة 18: 

يلغى قانون رسم الإنفاق الاستهلاكي رقم 18 لعام 1987 وتعديلاته.‏ 



المادة 19:

يصدر وزير المالية التعليمات التنفيذية اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي.‏ 



المادة 20:

ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به اعتبارا من أول الشهر الذي يلي تاريخ صدوره.‏ 

دمشق في 1/ 8/ 1425 هجرية الموافق 16/9/2004 ميلادية.



رئيس الجمهورية

بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

فرض رسم الطابع
المرسوم التشريعي رقم 44 لعام 2005
الفصل الأول
أحكام عامة


المادة 1 

يفرض رسم الطابع المالي على العقود والصكوك والوثائق والأوراق المحررة وغير ذلك وفق ما هو مبين في الجدولين رقم 1، 2 الملحقين بهذا المرسوم التشريعي.

مادة 2

يكون رسم الطابع على نوعين:
أ- رسم نسبي: ويحدد بنسبة المبلغ موضوع الالتزام في الوثيقة الخاضعة للرسم وفقاً لما هو وارد بالجدول رقم 1 الملحق بهذا المرسوم التشريعي.
ب- سم مقطوع: ويحدد حسب نوع وطبيعة الوثيقة وبصورة عامة الورقة موضوع التكليف بهذا الرسم طبقاً لما هو وارد تفصيلاً في الجدول رقم 2 الملحق بهذا المرسوم التشريعي.

مادة 3

يتحقق رسم الطابع على:
أ- العقود المبرمة مع الجهات العامة بقطاعيها الإداري والاقتصادي بعد استكمال الإجراءات القانونية وتبليغ أمر المباشرة وتمنح مهلة قدرها ثلاثون يوماً لتسديد الرسم تبدأ من اليوم التالي لتاريخ تبليغ أمر المباشرة.
ب- 
1- الوثائق المحددة في البنود من 26 إلى 32 من الجدول رقم 2 الملحق بالمرسوم التشريعي بتاريخ صدور الوثيقة محل الرسم.
2- الشركات محدودة المسؤولية خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ صدور وثيقة الترخيص أو عقد التأسيس.
ج- الأحكام القضائية عند استخراجها.
د- سائر العقود والوصولات والوثائق والأوراق الأخرى عند التوقيع عليها وتمنح مهلة لتسديد الرسم لا تتعدى خمسة أيام من تاريخ توقيعها.
هـ- العقود والصكوك والوثائق والأوراق وغيرها التي نظمت أو أصدرت أو أنشئت في الخارج أو في إحدى السفارات وو القنصليات الأجنبية عند إبرازها بصفة رسمية في الجمهورية العربية السوري لأي سبب كان وتمنح مهلة خمسة أيام من تاريخ الإبراز لتسديد الرسم.

مادة 4

ينعكس رسم الطابع على المتعامل مع الجهات العامة ذات الطابع الإداري في جميع الحالات التي يترتب فيها الرسم على تلك الجهات.

مادة 5

يستوفى رسم الطابع المالي بإحدى الطرق التالية:
أ- إلصاق طابع مالي.
ب- الختم بالسمة الخاصة.
ج- الدفع النقدي لقاء إيصال.
د- اقتطاعاً من أوامر الصرف الصادرة عن دوائر الدولة.
ه- بالطرق الأخرى التي يحددها وزير المالية.
و- تحدد بقرار من وزير المالية حالات استعمال كل من الطرق المشار إليها أعلاه.

مادة 6

أ- يتم بيع الطوابع المالية من قبل العاملين المكلفين المعينين لهذه الغاية. ويتم بموجب رخصة رسمية الترخيص للباعة من الأشخاص الطبيعيين أو الاعتباريين ببيع الطوابع المذكورة للجمهور.
ب- تحدد بقرارات من وزير المالية المراجع التي تمنح رخص بيع الطوابع ونماذج تلك الرخص وسجلاتها والعوائد التي تمنح للباعة حسماً من مشترياتهم على ألا تتجاوز بحدها الأقصى (2%) اثنين بالمائة من قيمة الطوابع المباعة إليهم.
ج- لا تستفيد من الحسم المذكور في الفقرة (ب) الجهات العامة التي يتم تمويلها من الموازنة العامة للدولة بشكل كلي أو جزئي.

مادة 7

1- يتم استيفاء رسم الطابع وفقاً لنصوص العقود والمستندات دون النظر إلى صحتها القانونية ولا يرد الرسم حتى ولو كان العقد أو الصك باطلاً أو مشوباً بعيب قانوني أو عديم الأثر والفائدة من الناحية القانونية. ـ إذا لم يتم تنفيذ العقد بسبب من الجهة العامة لأي سبب كان يمكن للمتعاقد مع الجهة العامة العودة عليها بالرسم وفي حال توزع المسؤولية بين الطرفين يبت بالموضوع عن طريق الجهات القضائية المختصة.
2- إذا اشتمل المستند الواحد على معاملات أو صفقات عديدة لا رابطة فيما بينها فيستوفى الرسم الواجب على كل معاملة على حدة. أما إذا كانت المعاملات أو الصفقات المذكورة مترابطة فيما بينها أو كانت إحداها سبباً للأخرى وكان المتعاقدون أنفسهم هم مصدرها فيستوفى الرسم الأعلى في هذه الحالة. ويستثنى مما ذكر كون المعاملة أو الصفقة تتعلق بشخص ثالث إذ يسدد الرسم الخاص لهذه المعاملة أو الصفقة على حدة.
3- يخضع لرسم الطابع كل كتاب أو معاملة أو حاشية أو شرح ينشأ عنه أو يتضمن تمديد أجل عقد أو أي مستند آخر مما يتضمن التزاماً جديداً.

مادة 8

إذا كانت العقود أو الصكوك أو الأوراق تحتوي على مبالغ محددة بالعملات الأجنبية تحول العملات المذكورة في معرض استيفاء هذا الرسم وفقاً لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي على أساس سعر الصرف المحدد لعمليات الدولة والقطاع العام.

الفصل الثاني
معدلات وقواعد تسديد الرسم

مادة 9

أ- يحدد معدل الرسم النسبي على جميع العقود والصكوك والأوراق التي تحتوي على مبلغ معين وفق الجدول رقم 1 الملحق بهذا المرسوم التشريعي بما فيها جميع الإضافات المفروضة.
ب- تحدد معدلات الرسم المقطوع وفق الجدول رقم 2 الملحق بهذا المرسوم التشريعي بما فيها جميع الإضافات المفروضة.

مادة 10

أ- يجوز تسديد رسم الطابع بطريقة الإلصاق على ألا يزيد مقدار الرسم على 1000ل.س ألف ليرة سورية مع مراعاة الحالات المنصوص عليها في هذا المرسوم التشريعي والجداول الملحقة به.
ب- يتم إبطال الطوابع فور الصقاها على المستند أو الورقة عن طريق ذكر التاريخ باليوم والشهر والسنة أو بالتوقيع عليها بحبر ثابت أو بختمها بالحبر الزيتي الخاص بخاتم رقمي يتضمن اليوم والشهر والسنة مع الخاتم الخاص بالمكلف.
وفي جميع الأحوال يقتضي أن يكون الإبطال بشكل واضح وجلي ويتم التجاوز فيه على حدود الطوابع الملصقة بحيث يستحيل إعادة استعمالها مرة أخرى.

مادة 11

أ- يورد رسم الطابع المقتطع من قبل الجهات العامة والخاصة شهرياً خلال مهلة لا تتجاوز خمسة عشر يوما من أول الشهر التالي.
ب- تحدد بقرار من وزير المالية الجهات العامة والخاصة المخولة باستيفاء الرسم وتوريده ضمن أحكام الفقرة (آ) السابقة من هذه المادة.

مادة 12

يستوفى الرسم على الأسهم وسندات القرض الوارد ذكرها في الجدول رقم 1 الملحق بهذا المرسوم التشريعي وفق ما يلي:
أ- بنسبة كل قسط من الأقساط المدفوعة من الأسهم أو سندات القرض المكتتب بها إذا كانت صادرة في سورية ويتم التسديد نقداً لقاء وصول قبل انقضاء شهر على تاريخ التخصيص بالأسهم وعلى الجهة المصدرة للأسهم أو سندات القرض أن تعرض الأسهم أو السندات التي سبق إن سدد الرسم الواجب عليها على الإدارة الضريبية المختصة خلال عشرة أيام من إصدارها لختمها.
ب- على أساس قيمة السهم أو سند القرض بسعر العملة المحددة وفقاً للمادة 8 السابقة إذا كانت الأسهم أو السندات مصدرة في الخارج وذلك بختمها عند تداولها في سورية.

مادة 13

يسقط رسم الطابع والغرامات المترتبة على المتوفى المخالف لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي وتقتصر المطالبة بالرسم دون الغرامة على الشخص الذي يبرز بعد الوفاة الأوراق موضوع هذا الرسم لأي من الجهات المحددة بالفقرة (آ) من المادة 3 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي.

مادة 14

لا تقبل لأي سبب من الأسباب المطالبة برد قيمة الطوابع المالية الملصقة.

‏الفصل الثالث
حق الإطلاع وأصول المراقبة والتدقيق

مادة 15

أ- يحق لوزير المالية حصرا بناء على اقتراح مدير المالية في المحافظة تكليف من يراه مناسباً من العاملين للقيام بالاطلاع على قيود الجهات العامة والتدقيق بوثائق وأوراق وقيود المكلفين كافة وذلك بهدف التحقق من تسديد رسم الطابع المترتب على تلك الوثائق والأوراق الخاضعة للرسم وفق أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي على أن يتم الاطلاع والتدقيق من قبل عاملين اثنين معا على الأقل.
ب- في حال عثور العاملين المكلفين بالتدقيق على وثائق وأوراق لم يسدد عنها رسم الطابع المقرر يتم إثبات المخالفة بموجب محضر رسمي يذكر فيه نوع الأوراق المشاهدة وطبيعة المخالفة ومقدار الرسم والغرامة ويذيل بتوقيعهم ثم يشهد المكلف أو ممثله على وجود الوثيقة وعلى صحة المخالفة فإذا رفض ذلك يحق للعاملين الموما إليهم مصادرة الأوراق المخالفة وربطها بالمحضر ـ ويجوز لهم عند الاقتضاء ـ الاستعانة بأفراد القوى العامة لوضع اليد على المستندات والأوراق المذكورة.
ج- إذا تعرض أو مانع شخص ما للعاملين أثناء قيامهم بالمهمة الموكلة إليهم فيتم تنظيم محضر رسمي بذلك ويرفع إلى الإدارة الضريبية المختصة.
د- يعاقب المتعرض أو الممانع إذا ثبت انه قد قام بذلك بغرامة قدرها 1500 ل.س وفي حال تكرار المخالفة ترفع الغرامة في المرة التالية إلى 3000ل.س.

‏الفصل الرابع
العقوبات

مادة 16

أ- تفرض على مخالفي أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي الغرامات النقدية التالية:
1- بيع طوابع دون رخصة أو بيعها بأسعار تتجاوز قيمتها المدونة عليها: غرامة قدرها (5000) ل.س وتضاعف الغرامة في حال التكرار خلال سنتين.
2- إعادة استعمال طوابع استعملت قبلاً: غرامة قدرها عشرة أمثال قيمة الطوابع المعاد استعمالها على ألا تقل الغرامة عن 1000ليرة سورية وإذا تكررت المخالفة خلال سنتين تضاعف الغرامة.
3- عدم إلصاق الطوابع أو إلصاق طابع ناقص أو عدم إبطال الطابع أو عدم تسديد الرسوم التي تدفع بموجب وصل ضمن المدة المحددة لذلك: غرامة توازي مثلي الرسم أو الجزء الناقص منه.
4- إلصاق الطابع أو إبطاله بطريقة غير قانونية: غرامة توازي قيمة الطابع الملصق أو المبطل بطريقة غير قانونية وفي جميع الأحوال يستوفى الرسم الناقص فضلاً عن الغرامات.
ب- تأخذ غرامات الطوابع صفة التعويض المدني فضلا عن صفة العقوبة.

مادة 17

أ- علاوة على الغرامات المالية المبينة في المادة 16 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي تفرض على المخالفين الغرامات والعقوبات الجزائية التالية:
1- يعاقب من يستعمل وهو عالم بالأمر طوابع سبق استعمالها بالحبس من 10 أيام إلى شهر وبغرامة تتراوح بين 1000، 5000ل.س.
2- يعاقب من يبيع أو يحاول أن يبيع وهو عالم بالأمر طوابع سبق استعمالها بالحبس من 15 يوما إلى شهرين وبغرامة تتراوح بين 10000 و25000 ل.س وعند التكرار تشدد عقوبة الحبس إلى ستة أشهر.
3- تطبق المادتان 440 و 441 من قانون العقوبات على من يقلد أو يزور طوابع أو يستعمل طوابع مقلدة أو مزورة.
ب- يجوز لكل عامل مخول حق إثبات المخالفات، أن يثبت أيضا الجنح والجنايات الوارد ذكرها في الفقرة (آ) السابقة.
ج- تضاف الغرامات التي تحكم بها المحاكم الجزائية إلى الغرامات المالية وتحصل بالطريقة ذاتها.
إن صدور حكم بالبراءة عن المحاكم فيما يتعلق بالمخالفات الوارد ذكرها بالفقرة (آ) من هذه المادة لا يغني عن تأدية الغرامات المالية المفروضة بموجب الفقرة (آ) من المادة 16 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي.

مادة 18

إن التخلي عن المستندات والوثائق وسائر الأوراق التي استُهدِف حاملوها بسببها لغرامة مالية أو لعقوبة جزائية لا يحول دون تحصيل الغرامة أو إجراء الملاحقة لتنفيذ العقوبة الجزائية المشار إليها.

مادة 19

إذا تعدد المخالفون في المخالفة الواحدة لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي فيعتبرون مسؤولين بالتكافل والتضامن عن تسديد الرسوم والغرامات المترتبة نتيجة لتنفيذ أحكامه.

مادة 20

أ- على جميع العاملين في الجهات العامة بقطاعيها الإداري والاقتصادي أن يطالبوا المكلفين بتأدية الرسم والغرامة عند توجبها وفقاً لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي، وعند الامتناع عن التأدية ينظم ضبط بالواقعة وتضبط الوثيقة وترسل إلى الدوائر المالية المختصة مع ذكر هوية المخالف ومبرز الوثيقة عند الاقتضاء. وإذا نظموا أو قبلوا أوراقاً تخضع لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي، دون أن يطالبوا بالرسم والغرامة عند توجبها فيعتبرون مسؤولين عن تأدية الغرامة. إضافة إلى فرض العقوبات المسلكية بحقهم، أما الرسم فيلاحق به المكلف في جميع الحالات.
ب- إذا كانت المخالفة تتضمن كذلك جنحة أو جناية تحال القضية إلى المحاكم المختصة إضافة إلى ملاحقة المخالف بالغرامة المالية.
ج- يعاقب العامل الذي لم تحل بسببه إلى المحاكم العادية جنحة أو جناية ارتكبت في معرض تطبيق هذا المرسوم التشريعي بالعقوبات التأديبية المنصوص عليها بالقوانين المرعية ويمكن عند الاقتضاء ملاحقته باعتباره شريكاً.

مادة 21

يوجه إلى كل من فرض عليه رسم أو غرامة إنذار بوجوب تأديتهما خلال 30 يوماً من تاريخ تبلغه الإنذار.

مادة 22

لوزير المالية الإعفاء من الغرامات المالية المفروضة بمقتضى هذا المرسوم التشريعي أو إجراء التسوية عليها.
تحدد القواعد العامة للإعفاء والتسويات بقرار تنظيمي يصدر عن وزير المالية.

‏الفصل الخامس
أصول الملاحقة والاعتراض

مادة 23

أ- يحق للمخالف الاعتراض أمام الدوائر المالية خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ تبلغه الإنذار المنصوص عليه في المادة 21 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي.
ب- يرفع الاعتراض إلى وزارة المالية مع بيان رأي الدوائر المالية حول النقاط الواردة في الاعتراض.
ج- يتم البت بالاعتراض المقدم من المخالف من قبل لجنة برئاسة معاون وزير المالية لشؤون الإيرادات وقاض برتبة مستشار وعضوية مدير الشؤون القانونية ومدير الإيرادات وخبير يسميه المخالف.
د- إذا لم يقم المخالف بتسديد الرسوم والغرامات في حال إقرارها ضمن مهلة ثلاثين يوماً على تبلغه نتيجة الاعتراض فيترتب على مدير المالية المختص إصدار قرار الحجز على أمواله ومتابعة التحصيل أصولاً.

مادة 24

أ- يحق للمخالف أن يعترض على قرار الحجز لدى المحكمة المختصة خلال ثلاثين يوماً تلي تاريخ تبلغه قرار الحجز.
ب- إن الاعتراض أمام المحكمة المختصة لا يوقف إجراءات التحصيل ما لم يصدر حكم قضائي مكتسب الدرجة القطعية يقضي بذلك.

‏الفصل السادس
أحكام مختلفة

مادة 25

يحلف العاملون المكلفون بمراقبة تنفيذ أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي وضبط مخالفاته قبل ممارستهم عملهم أمام مدير المالية المختص اليمين التالي نصه: "أقسم بالله العظيم أن أقوم بتنفيذ أحكام قانون رسم الطابع المالي بأمانة وإخلاص وأن ألتزم بحفظ سر المهنة".

مادة 26

على جميع العاملين وبصورة عامة جميع الأشخاص الذين لهم بحكم عملهم أو اختصاصهم علاقة في تحقق أو تحصيل أو الفصل في المنازعات المتعلقة برسم الطابع موضوع هذا المرسوم التشريعي أن يتقيدوا بسر المهنة تحت طائلة العقوبة المنصوص عليها بالمادة 565 من قانون العقوبات.

مادة 27

يتمتع مديرو الماليات ومعاونوهم ورؤساء دوائر وشعب رسم الطابع ومعاونوهم بصفة رجال الضابطة القضائية في كل ما يتعلق بتنفيذ أحكام رسم الطابع المالي المقرر بموجب هذا المرسوم التشريعي.

مادة 28

1- خلافاً للنصوص النافذة تتقادم حقوق الخزينة العامة في المطالبة بأداء رسم الطابع المالي والغرامات المستحقة طبقاً لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة على تحقق الرسم.
2- تبدأ مهلة التقادم المشار إليها بالفقرة 1 السابقة من اليوم الذي استحق فيه الرسم على المكلف وفقاً لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي والجدولين رقم 1، 2 الملحقين به وينقطع التقادم المشار إليه بالمطالبة بأداء الرسم عن طريق التبليغ الإداري أو البريد المضمون مع إشعار بالوصول.
3- تتقادم حقوق المكلفين بالمطالبة باسترداد الرسوم المحصلة دون وجه حق خلال أربع سنوات تلي السنة التي تم فيها استيفاء الرسم.

مادة 29

تعدل أحكام الفقرة (آ) من المادة 43 من المرسوم 1684 لعام 1977 وتعديلاتها بحيث تصبح كما يلي:
"آ- توزع الغرامات وقيم المصادرات الناتجة عن مخالفات الرسوم والضرائب غير المباشرة بما في ذلك المخالفات الناجمة عن قضايا التهرب الضريبي وفق ما يلي:
• 60% حصة الخزينة.
• 10% حصة الأشخاص الذين يكتشفون أو يرشدون إلى مطارح ضريبية مخفاة، وفي حال عدم وجودهم تعود حصتهم للخزينة.
• 10% حصة المصادرين وفي حال عدم وجودهم تعود حصتهم للخزينة.
• 20% حصة العاملين في وزارة المالية.

مادة 30

تحدد الوثائق والأوراق المعفاة من رسم الطابع بموجب الجدول رقم 3 الملحق بهذا المرسوم التشريعي.

مادة 31

أ- تحدد بقرار من وزير المالية الرسوم المالية التي تستوفى بطريقة إلصاق الطابع.
ب- يجوز بقرار من وزير المالية توحيد أية رسوم مالية أو أية إضافات قانونية على رسم الطابع وتوحيد الطوابع المستعملة في استيفاء تلك الرسوم.
ج- تجبر الكسور التي هي أقل من عشر ليرات إلى عشر الليرات الأعلى.

مادة 32

يعفى المخالفون لأحكام القانون رقم 1 لعام 1981 وتعديلاته من الغرامات كافة إذا قاموا بتسديد رسم الطابع المترتب عليهم قبل نفاذ هذا المرسوم التشريعي حتى غاية 31/12/2005م.

مادة 33

مع مراعاة الإعفاءات الممنوحة بنصوص قانونية خاصة تلغى جميع الأحكام المخالفة لهذا المرسوم التشريعي وبصورة خاصة أحكام القانون رقم 1 لعام 1981 والمادة 1 من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 28 لعام 1982 والقانون رقم 15 لعام 1993.



مادة 34

يصدر وزير المالية التعليمات التنفيذية والقرارات اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي.

مادة 35

ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي في الجريدة الرسمية وتسري أحكامه بعد ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ صدوره.
دمشق في 28/3/1426 هجري الموافق 6/5/2005 ميلادي.


رئيس الجمهورية
بشار الأسد





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


الجدول الملحق رقم 3 الخاص ‏ بالوثائق والأوراق المعفاة من رسم الطابع:

1- الدفاتر والأوراق المستعملة في حسابات التوفير وبشكل عام جميع الاوراق والدفاتر والمطبوعات والسندات والوصولات الخاصة في حسابات التوفير أيا كانت.
2- معاملات وأوراق صناديق التعاون المدرسية والكشفية والفتوة والشبيبة والطلائع والنشاط المدرسي والرياضي.
3- أوراق ووثائق المعاملات المتعلقة بالقصّر والفقراء والمحجورين.
4- اتفاقيات القروض الخارجية وكفالاتها المعقودة أو التي ستعقد بالعملات الأجنبية من قبل الدولة أو بكفالتها أو من قبل المؤسسات ذات الطابع الاقتصادي أو الوحدات الإدارية المحلية.
5- التذاكر والأوراق الخاصة بنقل المسافرين وأمتعتهم التي تبلغ قيمتها 50 ل.س فما دون.
6- عمليات التظهير والقبول والكفالة والإشعار بالوصول التي ترد على الاوراق المالية والتجارية لبوالص الشحن وسندات الشحن أو الاوراق التي تقوم مقامها وكذلك على الاوراق التي يعطيها ملتزمو النقل البري أو البحري أو يأخذونها لقاء البضائع أو الأموال التي ينقلونها.
7- السندات والأسهم التي تبدل عن سندات قديمة بشرط ألا يطرأ تعديل على قيمتها وعددها وفائدتها ومواعيد استحقاقها.
8- عمليات التظهير والقبول والكفالة والإشعار بالوصول التي ترد على السندات المالية والتجارية المنظمة في بلد أجنبي والتي يجري التعامل بها في سورية.
9- عمليات التظهير والقبول والكفالة والإشعار بالوصول التي ترد على السندات التجارية المنظمة في سورية وعلى غيرها من الاوراق المالية.
10- الحوالات البريدية والمصرفية التي تدفع عند الاطلاع.
11- فواتير جهات القطاع الخاص على اختلاف أنواعها ومضمونها عند تعامل تلك الجهات فيما بينها وكذلك فواتير الجهات المذكورة مع جهات القطاع العام الإداري والاقتصادي في حال عدم تجاوز قيمتها سقف الشراء المباشر.
12- العقود والوصولات والأوراق المتعلقة بعمليات إعادة التأمين.
13- العرائض المرسلة بالبريد من الخارج والإخباريات على اختلافها.
14- جميع الاتفاقيات والتسويات وصكوك التحكيم المقدمة إلى المحاكم والجهات العامة ذات الطابع الإداري والقرارات والأحكام الصادرة عن مجلس الدولة والمحاكم وكذلك أوراق الاحتجاج والإخطار أو الجواب عليها إذا كانت متعلقة بالإفلاسات والتصفيات القضائية.
15- الحواشي على التصديق والشهادات المتعلقة بالتواقيع والأختام.
16- جميع المستندات والوصولات والأوراق والعقود المتعلقة بعمليات جرت بين الوزارات والإدارات والهيئات العامة والوحدات الإدارية المحلية ومديريات الأوقاف أو المنظمة في الخارج باسمها أو لحسابها.
17- الاوراق والعقود التي تجريها بالمراسلة مع الخارج الجهات المحددة في الفقرة (أ) من المادة 3 من قانون رسم الطابع المالي ما لم يكن للجهة الخارجية وكيل لها في سورية.
18- البيانات والإشعارات والكتب والقوائم والجداول والمطبوعات وغيرها من الاوراق المرسلة من الوزارات والإدارات والهيئات العامة والوحدات الإدارية المحلية ومديريات الأوقاف إلى الغير أو المقدمة من الغير إلى تلك الجهات تنفيذا لأحكام قوانين الضرائب والرسوم وغير ذلك من الاوراق المتعلقة بالأموال المتوجبة عليهم للخزينة العامة أو لأمر يتعلق بالمصلحة العامة.
19- المستندات والأوراق والشهادات المنظمة استنادا إلى قوانين الاستملاك للمنفعة العامة وجميع الاوراق والصكوك والمستندات المتعلقة بتعويض الخسائر التي تلحقها الأشغال ذات المنفعة العامة بالغير.
20- المستندات المتعلقة بصرف معاش تقاعدي والأوراق التي تنظمها صناديق التقاعد المختلفة أو تعطيها إلى المستفيدين منها من المتقاعدين أو ورثتهم.
21- شهادات فقر الحال والشهادات والبيانات والمحاضر وسواها المعطاة إلى الفقراء والأحكام والقرارات الصادرة في شأنهم عن السلطات والمصالح العامة.
22- شهادات حسن السلوك وبيانات خدمات العاملين في الوزارات والإدارات والهيئات العامة والوحدات الإدارية المحلية ومديريات الأوقاف وخلاصتها.
23- التقارير والشهادات المتعلقة بالفحوص الفنية وبالتلقيح ضد الأمراض التي تطلبها السلطات العامة.
24- القرارات الصحية والأوراق التي تنظمها السلطة المختصة لتدارك الأمراض المعدية التي تصيب الأشخاص والحيوانات والمحصولات الزراعية.
25- الاوراق المتعلقة بتسجيل وقوعات الأحوال الشخصية في قيود دوائر الأحوال المدينة والجهات الرسمية الأخرى.
26- مراسلات وبيانات المؤسسات العامة والشركات العامة والمنشآت وشركات الإنشاءات العامة والمؤسسات ذات الطابع الاقتصادي والجمعيات والنقابات.
27- عقود التصدير.
28- وصولات الأجور والرواتب والمعاشات وأجور السفر والتعويضات على مختلف أنواعها.
29- شهادات الاستلام المعطاة من الأفراد على سجلات البريد.
30- الوصولات والحسابات التي تنظمها دوائر الإجراء في مناسبة تنفيذها الأحكام.
31- الوصولات المنظمة بالتبرعات والهبات والإعانات والوصولات والتواقيع المثبتة لاستلام أوراق أو رسائل.
32- وصولات معاملات رديات الضرائب والرسوم والذمم والأمانات.
33- الإشعارات المصرفية الدائنة والمدينة.
34- الإيصالات الصادرة عن المؤسسات التعليمية بمختلف درجاتها وأنواعها.
35- إيصالات البيع النقدي الصادرة عن شركات القطاع العام الاقتصادي بشأن مبيعاتها بالمفرق أو المعطاة لها لقاء مشترياتها.
36- رخص فتح الجمعيات الخيرية.
37- تداول الأسهم والأوراق المالية المدرجة في سوق الاوراق المالية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

طرح ضريبة سنوية على ريع العقارات والعرصات
المرسوم التشريعي 53 لعام 2006
المادة 1 

تطرح ضريبة سنوية على ريع العقارات والعرصات تحقق وتجبى وفقا لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي.

المادة 2

أولاً- تعتبر عقارات بالمعنى المقصود بهذا المرسوم التشريعي:
أ- جميع الإنشاءات المعدة للاستعمال على اختلاف أنواعها وتخصيصها سواء كانت تامة البناء أو على الهيكل (الإنشاءات غير منجزة البناء التي أقيم سطحها على جدران أو دعامات).
ب- القسم الذي لا تتجاوز مساحته الألف متر مربع من الأراضي المتصلة بالإنشاءات المذكورة بالفقرة (أ) السابقة والمتممة لها (كالحدائق والساحات...الخ).
ج- الأراضي والأسطحة المستعملة لأغراض تجارية أو مهنية أو خدمية أو صناعية أو إعلانية.
ثانياً- تعتبر عرصات بالمعنى المقصود في هذا المرسوم التشريعي:
أ- الأراضي المنظمة بمقتضى قانون تقسيم وتنظيم وعمران المدن.
ب- الأراضي التي يتوافر لها مخطط مصدق وفقا للأنظمة البلدية يسمح بالإنشاء عليها لغير الأغراض الزراعية.
ج- الأراضي التي رخص بالإنشاء عليها لغير الأغراض الزراعية.
د- القسم الذي يزيد على مساحة ألف متر مربع من الأراضي المتصلة بالإنشاءات والمتممة لها.
هـ- يشترط لتكليف الأراضي المذكورة أعلاه بضريبة العرصات أن لا يكون قد امتنع البناء عليها بأمر من السلطات المختصة وتستثنى الأراضي الواقعة في القرى والوحدات الريفية التي لا يزيد عدد سكانها على 15 ألف نسمة من التكليف بضريبة العرصات.

المادة 3

تعفى من الضريبة إعفاء تاماً:
1- الأملاك العامة.
2- عقارات الجهات العامة ذات الطابع الإداري غير المؤجرة.
3- أ- العقارات المعدة لحفظ الحاصلات والآلات والأدوات الزراعية ولإيواء المواشي.
ب- الإنشاءات المعدة لسكن مالكي الأراضي الزراعية أو مستثمريها أو العمال الزراعيين شريطة أن لا تكون هذه الإنشاءات مؤجرة وان تكون واقعة ضمن المزرعة أو القرية أو في مركز الناحية التابعة لها الأرض المستثمرة.
ج- العقارات المعدة للسكن أو لغايات زراعية في القرى التي ليس فيها مركز بلدية ينظم مدير المالية في المحافظة أو مدير مال المنطقة حسب الحال بالاشتراك مع رئيس الواردات قائمة بالعقارات غير المشمولة بالإعفاء المنصوص عليه في البنود (أ، ب، ج) من الفقرة الثالثة من هذه المادة دون العقارات المعفاة لعرضها على لجنة التقدير.
4- العقارات التي تملكها الهيئات والجمعيات الخيرية واتحاداتها المرخصة أصولا والمتخذة من قبلها مستشفيات أو مستوصفات أو مشاغل أو مياتم أو دور عجزة شريطة ألا تكون مستأجرة.
5- عقارات الدول الأجنبية المخصصة لسكن ممثليها السياسيين أو القنصليين أو لدوائرهم بشرط المعاملة بالمثل.
6- العقارات غير المؤجرة المخصصة لإقامة الشعائر الدينية أو أديرة أو معاهد أو مدارس شرعية والمساكن التابعة لها.
7- العقارات المعفاة بموجب معاهدات أو اتفاقيات دولية أو صكوك امتياز.
8- الأماكن المخصصة لتربية الخيول ودودة القز.
9- أ- العقارات المعدة للسكن التي لا يتجاوز الريع السنوي لكل منها 250 ليرة سورية على أن يتحقق هذا الشرط الأخير في المحضر أو المقسم الواحد وذلك ما لم يتعدد المالكون في المحضر أو المقسم الواحد ويحل مانع قانوني أو نظامي دون إجراء معاملة تصحيح الأوصاف أو الإفراز أو الاختصاص بشرط أن يثبت مالكو البناء في هذه الحالة بأسناد تقبل بها الدوائر المالية حقهم في ملكية البناء.
ب- تعفى العقارات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة من رسم الحراسة والرسوم البلدية ورسوم المدارس وسائر الإضافات والجزاءات التي تتبع ضريبة ريع العقارات.
ج- يحجب الإعفاء عن المكلف الذي يملك أو يتصرف في أكثر من عقار إذا تجاوز نصيبه من الريوع السنوية 250 ليرة سورية ولا يسرى الحجب على شركائه الذين لا يملكون أو يتصرفون في غير عقار واحد أو الذين لم يتجاوز نصيب الواحد منهم من الريوع السنوية 250 ليرة سورية.
د- مع الاحتفاظ بأحكام الفقرة التاسعة من هذه المادة يستفيد من الإعفاء المكلف الذي يملك أو يتصرف بحصة من عقار أو أكثر لا تزيد القيمة المقدرة لدى الدوائر المالية لكل منها على عشرة آلاف ليرة سورية إذا لم يتجاوز نصيبه السنوي من مجموع الريوع 250 ليرة سورية.
هـ- تتثبت الدوائر المالية من ملكيات المكلفين وتصرفاتهم بمختلف الوسائل بما في ذلك التحقيقات الإدارية والمالية في الأماكن التي لم يتم فيها التحديد والتحرير وبيانات الدوائر العقارية في الأماكن المحددة والمحررة وتعفى هذه البيانات /لغاية طلب الإعفاء من الرسوم المنصوص عليها في المادة 11 من القانون 429 المؤرخ في 29/7/1948 على ألا تستعمل لغايات أخرى.
10- عقارات الأحزاب والمنظمات الشعبية والنقابات المهنية غير المؤجرة.
11- العقارات المشمولة بأحكام المادة 4 من القانون رقم 43 لعام 1982.
ينظم وزير المالية بتعليمات منه أمور استبعاد العقارات التي يسرى عليها الإعفاء مبدئيا من التكليف إلى حين إثبات توفر شروط الإعفاء.

المادة 4

1- تستفيد من إعفاء مؤقت وفقا للقوانين والأنظمة الخاصة بها:
أ- المؤسسات الصناعية.
ب- المنشآت السياحية.
ج- الجمعيات التعاونية السكنية والمساكن الشعبية.
2- لمدة عشر سنوات العقارات المخصصة لمواجهة الحالات الطارئة والكوارث وتحدد هذه الحالات بقرار من مجلس الوزراء.

المادة 5

يشترط في الإعفاء المؤقت أن يقدم المكلف إلى الدوائر المالية بيانا بالإنشاء خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ مباشرة الأعمال وبيانا بانجازها خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ ختام الإنشاء وإذا لم تقدم البيانات تطرح الضريبة اعتبارا من أول السنة المالية التي تلي ختام الإنشاء.
تستثنى الإدارات والمؤسسات العامة والبلديات من تطبيق أحكام هذه المادة.

الفصل الثاني
أسس التكليف

المادة 6

ريع العقار هو بدل إيجاره المقدر وفقا لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي.

المادة 7

تتولى تقدير قيمة العقارات وتحديد ريعها لجان بدائية تؤلف في مراكز المحافظات والمناطق كما يلي:
• أحد العاملين في الدوائر المالية رئيساً.
• مهندس أو مساعد مهندس أو فني مساحة من المصالح العقارية أو دوائر المساحة أو مجالس المدن والقرى أو إحدى الدوائر أو المؤسسات العامة عضواً.
• خبير من جدول الخبراء المشار إليه في المادة 14 عضواً.

المادة 8

أ- يذاع تاريخ بدء التقدير العام للعقارات في كل منطقة أو قرية قبل ثلاثين يوما على الأقل بإعلان ينشر في الجريدة الرسمية.
ب- ينظم رئيس لجنة التقدير فور انتهاء التقدير في كل منطقة محضرا بالواقع بالاستناد إلى هذا المحضر يعلن مدير مالية المحافظة أو مدير مال المنطقة حسب الحال ختام أعمال التقدير وينشر الإعلان في الجريدة الرسمية وفى لوحات الإعلانات في الدوائر المالية والبلدية.

المادة 9

أ- يجرى تقدير قيمة العقارات وتحديد ريعها السنوي بالاستناد إلى العوامل المؤدية إلى تحديدها ومنها ميزات الموقع والمساحة وأنواع مواد البناء والتقسيمات وغير ذلك من العوامل.
ب- توضع قواعد التقدير بقرار من وزير المالية.

المادة 10

أ- تتخذ لجان التقدير قراراتها بأكثرية الأصوات ويبلغ المكلف بالذات أو في محل إقامته نتيجة التقدير البدائي.
ب- يقوم نشر الإعلان في الفقرة (ب) من المادة 8 مقام التبليغ الفردي أثناء التقدير العام.
ج- يقوم تبليغ صاحب أكبر حصة في العقار مقام تبليغ الشركاء وتعتبر القرارات الصادرة عن لجان التقدير تجاه أحد الشركاء سارية على الشركاء جميعا كما يمكن أن يقوم تبليغ مشترى الإنشاءات الذين لم يسجلوا شراءهم في السجل العقاري مقام تبليغ المالكين وذلك بناء على مراجعتهم وبشرط أن يثبتوا الشراء بموجب أسناد تقبل بها الدوائر المالية وتحدد حالات تبليغ المشترين المذكورين وشروطه الأخرى بقرار من وزير المالية.

المادة 11

أ- يحق للمكلف وللدوائر المالية طلب إعادة النظر في التقدير البدائي خلال ثلاثين يوما اعتبارا من اليوم التالي لتاريخ تبليغ قرار التقدير.
ب- تبدأ المهلة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة (خلال التقدير العام) من تاريخ نشر الإعلان المذكور في الفقرة (ب) من المادة 8 في الجريدة الرسمية.

المادة 12

تتولى لجنة استئنافية أو أكثر تؤلف في مراكز المحافظات والمناطق البت في الاعتراضات على التقدير البدائي كما يلي:
أ- في مراكز المحافظات.
1- عامل من الفئة الأولى لا تقل خدمته في قسم الواردات عن خمس سنوات رئيساً.
2- مهندس من المصالح العقارية أو من مجلس المدينة عضواً.
3- خبير من جدول الخبراء المشار إليه في المادة 14 عضواً.
ب- في مراكز المناطق:
1- عامل من الفئة الأولى لا تقل خدمته في الدوائر المالية عن خمس سنوات رئيساً.
2- مهندس أو مساعد مهندس أو فني مساحة من المصالح العقارية أو من مجالس المدن أو البلدان أو القرى عضواً.
3- خبير من جدول الخبراء المشار إليه في المادة 14 عضواً.
ج- تكون قرارات اللجان الاستئنافية قطعية.

المادة 13

أ- على المعترض أن يتقدم بطلب يبين فيه أوجه اعتراضه وأن يدفع للخزينة أجور اللجنة الاستئنافية وتأميناً قدره 500 ليرة سورية يرد للمكلف إذا تبين أنه كان محقا باعتراضه وإلا يعتبر إيرادا للخزينة وفى حال اعتراض الدوائر المالية تترتب أجور اللجنة على نفقة الخزينة.
ب- يجب على المكلف أن يؤدى التأمين وأجور اللجنة المشار إليهما بالفقرة السابقة خلال مهلة الاستئناف تحت طائلة رد الاعتراض.
ج- تتخذ قرارات اللجنة وتبلغ خلاصتها وفقا لأحكام المادة 10 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي.

المادة 14

أ- يسمى أعضاء اللجان البدائية والاستئنافية بقرار من وزير المالية بناء على اقتراح مديرية المالية المختصة ومديرية الإيرادات.
ب- تضع مديرية الإيرادات في وزارة المالية سنويا لائحة بخبراء العقارات المعتمدين في أعمال التقدير.
ج- يجوز عند الاقتضاء تسمية أعضاء احتياط يقومون مقام الأعضاء الأصلاء في حال غيابهم ويجوز أن يتم وضع كاتب أو أكثر تحت تصرف اللجنة ويمكن لرئيس اللجنة أن يستعين بالمختار أو من يراه مناسبا لانجاز عمله.
د- يضاف إلى الضريبة 10 في المائة باسم (مساهمة في نفقات التقدير العام البدائي) تحقق هذه الإضافة وتجبى مع الضريبة الأصلية خلال سنتين متتابعتين فقط ابتداء من أول تكليف مستند إلى التقدير العام.
هـ- تستثنى أجور وتعويضات هذه اللجان من السقوف المحددة بالقانون الأساسي للعاملين بالدولة رقم 50 لعام 2004 وتحدد أجور وتعويضات اللجان البدائية والاستئنافية والكتاب والمخاتير بقرار يصدر عن وزير المالية.

الفصل الثالث
الأشخاص المكلفون ونسبة الضريبة

المادة 15

أ- في المناطق التي تم فيها التحديد والتحرير وأثبتت نتائجه في السجل العقاري:
1- تطرح الضريبة على المنتفع بالعقار حسب قيود السجل العقاري ويعتبر المالك منتفعا ما لم يرد في السجل العقاري خلاف ذلك.
2- تطرح الضريبة على المالك الفعلي للعقارات التي يثبت ملكيته لها بموجب وثائق تقبل بها الدوائر المالية لغرض تأدية الضريبة حصرا اعتبارا من أول السنة الميلادية التالية لتاريخ اكتسابه الملكية الفعلية بموجب هذه الوثائق.
3- تطرح الضريبة على واضع اليد على الإنشاءات المقامة على الأملاك العامة ولا يعتبر هذا التكليف في كافة الأحوال وثيقة لنقل واثبات الملكية.
4- أما في الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة 3 من المادة 825 من القانون المدني أو في حال وجود مانع قانوني أو نظامي يحول دون انتقال الملكية فيجوز للدوائر المالية أن تطرح الضريبة على المالك الفعلي بدءا من السنة التالية لتقديم بيان خطى يثبت اكتساب الملكية الفعلي أو لحدوث المانع المذكور.
5- يجوز لوزير المالية تطبيق الفقرة السابقة في الحالات التالية على أن لا تتجاوز قيمة البناء بالنسبة للمالك الفعلي عشرة آلاف ليرة سورية وعلى أن يتم إثبات الملكية بسند رسمي أو سند ثابت التاريخ:
• تخلف أقساط من ثمن العقار المباع بالتقسيط في ذمة المشترى لمصلحة الإدارات والمؤسسات العامة والدوائر الوقفية والمؤسسات ذات النفع العام.
• وفاة المالك وعدم التمكن من حصر ارثه بسبب تعاقب الوفيات بعده لأكثر من درجة واحدة.
• نزوح المالك منذ مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات.
• عدم توفر السيولة لدى أصحاب الدور الصغيرة التي لا يتجاوز ريعها السنوي 250 ليرة سورية.
ب- في المناطق التي لم يتم فيها التحديد والتحرير:
1- تطرح الضريبة على من يثبت ملكيته للإنشاءات بوثائق تقبل بها الدوائر المالية لغرض تأدية الضريبة حصراً.
2- في حال انتقال الملكية للغير يترتب على أحد الطرفين تقديم بيان خطى للدوائر المالية وتطرح الضريبة على المالك الجديد اعتبارا من أول السنة الميلادية التالية لتاريخ اكتسابه الملكية.
ج-إذا تعدد المالكون في عقار تطرح الضريبة على مالك الإنشاءات وتبقى ضريبة العرصات على بقية المالكين كل حسب حصته السهمية في حال خضوع العقار لضريبة العرصات.
د-يكلف بالضريبة مشترو العقارات والعرصات من الدوائر الوقفية أو البلدية أو الإدارات والمؤسسات العامة اعتبارا من أول السنة الميلادية التالية للسنة التي صدق فيها عقد البيع من المراجع المختصة.
هـ-يحق للدوائر المالية ولجان التقدير البدائية تثبيت اسم المالك الفعلي أو واضع اليد بقرار من مدير المالية أو مدير المال (حسب الحال) واعتماده أساسا في التكليف الضريبي وفق الوثائق التي تقبل بها هذه الدوائر على أن لا يكون لهذا القرار أثر إلا لجهة استيفاء الضرائب.
و-في حال انتقال الملكية الفعلية للغير يتم تثبيت اسم المالك الجديد بموجب قرار صادر عن مديرية المالية أو مديرية المال المختصة (حسب الحال).
ز-تحد د الوثائق التي تثبت اسم المالك الفعلي أو واضع اليد بقرار يصدر عن وزير المالية.

المادة 16

أولاً- تحدد نسب ضريبة ريع العقارات كما يلي على أساس بدل إيجار العقار أو مجموع بدلات إيجار العقارات التي تعود لمكلف واحد في الأراضي السورية باستثناء عقارات المنشات الصناعية غير المؤجرة /بما فيها رسم الحراسة وإضافات الدفاع الوطني وحصة البلدية ورسوم المدارس: 
• 14 بالمائة عن جزء الريع أو الريوع السنوية الذي لا يتجاوز 1750 ل.س.
• 16 بالمائة عن جزء الريع أو الريوع السنوية الذي يتجاوز 1750 ل.س وحتى 2000 ل.س.
• 20 بالمائة عن جزء الريع أو الريوع السنوية الذي يتجاوز 2000 ل.س وحتى 5000 ل.س.
• 30 بالمائة عن جزء الريع أو الريوع السنوية الذي يتجاوز 5000 ل.س وحتى 10000 ل.س.
• 40 بالمائة عن جزء الريع أو الريوع السنوية الذي يتجاوز 10000 ل.س وحتى 15000 ل.س.
• 50 بالمائة عن جزء الريع أو الريوع السنوية الذي يتجاوز 15000 ل.س وحتى 20000 ل.س.
• 60 بالمائة عن جزء الريع أو الريوع السنوية الذي يتجاوز 20000 ل.س.
ثانياً- تخضع العقارات المعفاة إعفاء مؤقتا من ضريبة ريع العقارات باستثناء عقارات المنشات الصناعية غير المؤجرة (خلال فترة إعفائها) لرسم الحراسة بالنسب التالية:
• 3.5 بالمائة عن جزء الريع أو الريوع السنوية الذي لا يتجاوز 1750 ل.س.
• 4 بالمائة عن جزء الريع أو الريوع السنوية الذي يتجاوز 1750 ل.س وحتى 2000 ل.س.
• 5 بالمائة عن جزء الريع أو الريوع السنوية الذي يتجاوز 2000 ل.س وحتى 5000 ل.س.
• 7.5 بالمائة عن جزء الريع أو الريوع السنوية الذي يتجاوز 5000 ل.س وحتى 10000 ل.س.
• 10 بالمائة عن جزء الريع أو الريوع السنوية الذي يتجاوز 10000 ل.س وحتى 15000 ل.س.
• 12.5 بالمائة عن جزء الريع أو الريوع السنوية الذي يتجاوز 15000 ل.س وحتى 20000 ل.س.
• 15 بالمائة عن جزء الريع أو الريوع السنوية الذي يتجاوز 20000 ل.س.
ثالثاً- تخضع عقارات المنشآت الصناعية غير المؤجرة للنسب التالية:
• 14 بالمائة عن جزء الريع أو الريوع السنوية الذي لا يتجاوز 2000 ل.س.
• 17.5 بالمائة عن جزء الريع أو الريوع السنوية الذي يتجاوز 2000 ل.س وحتى 6000 ل.س.
• 23 بالمائة عن جزء الريع أو الريوع السنوية الذي يتجاوز 6000 ل.س وحتى 10000 ل.س.
• 29 بالمائة عن جزء الريع أو الريوع السنوية الذي يتجاوز 10000 ل.س وحتى 20000 ل.س.
• 38 بالمائة عن جزء الريع أو الريوع السنوية الذي يتجاوز 20000 ل.س.
رابعاً- تخضع عقارات المنشات الصناعية غير المؤجرة المعفاة إعفاء مؤقتا من ضريبة ريع العقارات (خلال فترة إعفائها) لرسم الحراسة بالنسب التالية:
• 3.5 بالمائة عن جزء الريع أو الريوع السنوية الذي لا يتجاوز 2000 ل.س.
• 4 بالمائة عن جزء الريع أو الريوع السنوية الذي يتجاوز 2000 ل.س وحتى 6000 ل.س.
• 5.5 بالمائة عن جزء الريع أو الريوع السنوية الذي يتجاوز 6000 ل.س وحتى 10000 ل.س.
• 7 بالمائة عن جزء الريع أو الريوع السنوية الذي يتجاوز 10000 ل.س وحتى 20000 ل.س.
• 9 بالمائة عن جزء الريع أو الريوع السنوية الذي يتجاوز 20000 ل.س.
خامساً- إذا كان للمكلف عقارات خاضعة لضريبة ريع العقارات وأخرى معفاة منها إعفاء مؤقتا يعتبر ريع عقاراته جميعا كتلة واحدة ويكلف عن ريع العقارات المعفاة بالنسبة المحددة في هذه المادة ويكلف عن ريع العقارات الأخرى حسب موقعه من سلم النسب المحددة في هذه المادة.
سادساً- تحدد الضريبة المترتبة على ريع العقارات العائدة للبلديات وللأوقاف الخيرية والهيئات الخيرية ذات النفع العام بحسب الترخيص المعطى لكل منها على أساس النسبة الدنيا مهما بلغ مجموع بدلات إيجارها.
سابعاً- تطرح الضريبة على ريع العقارات العائدة للجمعيات التعاونية السكينة المعترف بها رسميا على أساس المقسم الواحد أو (الوحدة السكنية).

الفصل الرابع
تحقق الضريبة

المادة 17

أ- ضريبة ريع العقارات والعرصات من الضرائب السنوية وبالتالي تعتبر محققة حكما في بداية السنة الميلادية استنادا إلى التقدير المالي النافذ.
ب- تضع الدوائر المالية في بدء كل سنة مالية جداول تكليف بالضريبة لكل منطقة خاضعة للتكليف كما تقوم بوضع جداول تحقق إضافية بالتكاليف الجديدة أو المسهو عنها.
ج- إذا طرأ تبديل على المطرح أو على أساس التقدير أثناء السنة تعتبر الضريبة المؤداة سلفة عما يترتب على المكلف ويسوى المبلغ المدفوع على ضوء التبديل.
د- تحدد الحصص الواجب تأديتها إلى البلديات ومؤسسة أبنية التعليم من تحصيلات ضريبة ريع العقارات والعرصات بقرار من وزير المالية.
ه- يدمج فيما يتعلق بالتحقق والتحصيل رسم الحراسة المنصوص عليه بالقانون رقم 90 لعام 1944 بضريبة ريع العقارات والعرصات وتطبق الأحكام المتعلقة برسم الحراسة من حيث الإعفاء والتكليف كما ورد في قانون رسم الحراسة.

المادة 18

يجوز أن تحقق الضريبة المترتبة على مكلف واحد عن عقارات واقعة في أكثر من منطقة بلدية واحدة على الوجه الآتي:
1- تطرح التكاليف على أساس ما يعود للمكلف من عقارات في كل منطقة بلدية.
2- تطرح الزيادة الناشئة عن التصاعد بتكليف إضافي يحقق في محل إقامة المكلف.

المادة 19

يصدر مدير مالية المحافظة أو مدير مال المنطقة قرار نشر يتضمن إجمالي تحققات ضريبة ريع العقارات والعرصات السنوية يعلن في لوحة الإعلانات وفى حال تطبيق أصول التبليغ الفردي يستغنى عن النشر ويعتبر قرار النشر نافذا من تاريخ إعلانه.

الفصل الخامس
تعديل أسس التكليف والتقدير العرضي

المادة 20

يعاد تقدير العقارات في الحالات التالية:
أ- عند إفراز العقار.
ب- في حال دمج العقار أو العقارات مع عقارات أخرى.
ج- تبدل الأوصاف الأساسية للعقار.
د- دخول العقار ضمن المخطط التنظيمي المصدق.
هـ- تبدل صفة استعمال العقار.
و- بناء على طلب المؤجر أو المستأجر بالنسبة للعرصات والعقارات غير المستعملة للسكن ويشترط أن يكون قد مضى على آخر تقدير مالي لها ثلاث سنوات.
ز- إذا طرأ تعديل على قيمة العقار أو العقارات في الحي أو القرية أو المدينة بوجه عام ولسبب ثابت نقص أو زيادة تتجاوز نسبته 25 بالمائة.

المادة 21

على المكلف الذي لم يقدر عقاره خلال أعمال التقدير العام أو أقام إنشاءات جديدة عليه أن يقدم للدوائر المالية بيانا بالواقع خلال تسعين يوما من تاريخ إعلان ختام التقدير العام أو انجاز أعمال الإنشاء أو التعديلات وان لم يفعل يقدر العقار مباشرة ويخضع للضريبة وفقا للأحكام النافذة مع غرامة 50 بالمائة عن المدة السابقة لتاريخ اكتشافه مهما بلغت.

المادة 22

أ- إذا أصبح العقار المعفى من الضريبة خاضعا لها وجب على المالك أن يتقدم ببيان للدوائر المالية خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ زوال أحد شروط الإعفاء.
ب- في حال زوال أحد شروط الإعفاء يجب على المالك تقديم بيان للدوائر المالية بذلك ويخضع العقار للضريبة اعتبارا من أول السنة الميلادية التالية لتاريخ زوال الشرط ويضاف 20 بالمائة من الضريبة غرامة عدم تقديم البيان عن المدة السابقة لتاريخ اكتشاف الكتمان مهما بلغت.

المادة 23

أ- إذا أصبح العقار الخاضع للضريبة معفى منها يطبق الإعفاء اعتبارا من أول السنة الميلادية التالية لتاريخ تسجيل البيان الذي يجب على المالك تقديمه للدوائر المالية.
ب- يطبق الإعفاء على العقارات المنصوص عليها في المادة 3 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي اعتبارا من أول السنة التالية لتاريخ استكمال شروط الإعفاء.

المادة 24

أ- تطوى الضريبة عن العقارات أو أقسام العقارات التي تحترق أو تتهدم بحيث تصبح غير صالحة للاستعمال اعتبارا من بدء النصف الأول من السنة الميلادية أو النصف الذي يلي تاريخ تسجيل البيان المقدم من المالك إلى الدوائر المالية عن السنة الميلادية التي وقع فيها الاحتراق أو الهدم بعد تقديم بيان من المالك للدوائر المالية.
ب- يعفى المالك من تقديم البيان إذا كان الهدم واقعا بأمر من الحكومة أو السلطات المختصة أو البلدية أو إذا كان الهدم أو الاحتراق ثابتا بضبوط رسمية منظمة من قبل السلطات المختصة وذلك عن السنة التي تم فيها الاحتراق أو الهدم.
ج- يعاد النظر في تقدير العقارات المشار إليها في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة وفقا لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي.

المادة 25

تقدر العقارات المشيدة بعد ختام التقدير العام بناء على طلب مالك العقار أو الدوائر المالية وفقا لأحكام المادة 9 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي.

الفصل السادس
جباية الضريبة

المادة 26

أ- تستحق الضريبة دفعة واحدة بعد إصدار قرار تنفيذ جداول التكليف ويحق لكل مكلف الاطلاع على مفردات التكاليف المترتبة عليه.
ب- يتم تبليغ المكلف بالضريبة المستحقة لمرة واحدة، وفقاً لأحكام المادة 10 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي ويعتبر هذا التبليغ إخبارا شخصيا بمفردات الضريبة المترتبة عليه.
ج- يتجدد الإخبار في حال طرأ تعديل على أساس التكليف.
د- تحدد أصول وإجراءات التبليغ فيما يتعلق بالضرائب والرسوم ومطاليب الخزينة والمؤسسات العامة بقرار يصدر عن وزير المالية دون التقيد بأصول التبليغ الواردة في القوانين والأنظمة النافذة.
هـ- على المكلفين أن يحددوا عناوين مختارة لهم يجرى تبليغهم فيها الصكوك والأوراق الضريبية.
و- إذا لم يحدد المكلف عنوانه المختار أو إذا تعذر تبليغه يحق للدوائر المالية تبليغ مختار المحلة التي يمارس فيها عمله أو سكنه أو محل العقار العائد له (حسب الحال) الأوراق الضريبية ويقوم تبليغ المختار على هذا النحو مقام التبليغ الشخصي للمكلف.

المادة 27

أ- تطبق نسب الحسم والغرامات على الضريبة المحققة بموجب هذا المرسوم التشريعي وفقا لأحكام قانون جباية الأموال العامة رقم 341 لعام 1956 وتعديلاته والقانون رقم 2 لعام 1983.
ب- إذا لم تكن قد صدرت التحققات في الموعد المحدد بالمادة 17 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي تجرى التأدية والحسم على أساس المبلغ المحقق في السنة السابقة.

المادة 28

تمنح خزينة الدولة تأمينا لتسديد الضريبة وإضافاتها امتيازا على العقار وعلى إيراده ويعفى هذا الامتياز من التسجيل ويأتي بعد الامتيازات الثلاثة المنصوص عليها في المادة 1113 من القانون المدني.

المادة 29

لا يجوز تسجيل أي حق عيني ماعدا التأمين الجبري أو إجراء أي معاملة على العقارات ما لم تسدد الضريبة المترتبة عليها مع إضافاتها حتى آخر السنة.

المادة 30

أ- يترتب على المستأجر أو على كل شخص مدين للمالك بمبالغ خاضعة لامتياز الخزينة أن يؤدى إلى الخزينة بناء على طلب الدوائر المالية جميع ما بذمته أو جزءا منه تسديدا للضريبة وإضافاتها.
ب- يبرئ إيصال الخزينة ذمة المدين تجاه المالك عن المبالغ المدفوعة وفقا لما هو مبين بالفقرة السابقة من هذه المادة.
ج- يقوم تبليغ الشاغل بيان التكليف أو الإنذار مقام تبليغ المكلف بضريبة ريع العقارات والعرصات وتحصل الضريبة منه إذا كان مستأجرا وذلك حسما من بدل الإيجار وتبرأ ذمته حيال المالك بمقدار المبلغ الذي أداه للخزينة من هذا البدل.

المادة 31

تحصل الضريبة مع إضافاتها وفقا لأحكام قانون جباية الأموال العامة بما لا يخالف أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي.

الفصل السابع
أحكام مختلفة

المادة 32

في حال عدم وجود مالك يقوم المكلف مقامه بجميع الحقوق والواجبات المنصوص عليها في هذا المرسوم التشريعي.

المادة 33

أ- يعتبر أعضاء لجان التقدير والتحرير من ممثلي السلطات وتطبق على من يعترض أعمالهم أو يحاول عرقلتهم أحكام الفصل الثاني من الباب الثالث من قانون العقوبات.
ب- على المكلف بالضريبة وعلى الشاغل أن يبرز عند كل طلب يصدر عن إحدى اللجان المنصوص عليها في هذا المرسوم التشريعي أو عن مراقب التكليف أو المراقب المختص عقد الإيجار النافذ أو أن يصرحا ببدل الإيجار المتفق عليه ويعاقب وفقا لأحكام المادة 370 من قانون العقوبات إذا ثبت عدم صحة التصريح أو العقد المبرز يعاقب الممتنع صاحب التصريح أو مبرز العقد وفقا لأحكام المادة 451 من قانون العقوبات.

الفصل الثامن
ضريبة العرصات

المادة 34

أ- تقدر قيمة العرصات وفقا لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي:
تحدد نسبة الضريبة كما يلي على أساس قيمة العرصة أو العرصات التي تعود لمالك واحد في الأراضي السورية (بما فيها إضافات الدفاع الوطني ورسوم المدارس الموحدة بموجب القرار رقم 1174 تاريخ 11/5/1957):
• 6.50 بالألف عن جزء القيمة الذي لا يتجاوز 20000 ل.س.
• 9.50 بالألف عن جزء القيمة الواقع بين 20000 و 100000 ل.س.
• 12.50 بالألف عن جزء القيمة الذي يتجاوز 100000 ل.س.
مع الاحتفاظ بأحكام الفقرة السابقة تطبق في تحقق ضريبة العرصات وتحصيلها أحكام هذا القانون المتعلقة بالعقارات ماعدا المواد 16و 24.
ب- تحدد الضريبة المترتبة على العرصات العائدة للبلديات وللأوقاف الخيرية والهيئات الخيرية ذات النفع العام بحسب الترخيص المعطى لكل منها على أساس النسبة الدنيا مهما بلغ مجموع قيمة العرصات.
ج- تخضع الأراضي المشار إليها في الفقرة (أ) من البند 2 من المادة الثانية من هذا القانون من أول السنة التي تلي السنة التي أبرم فيها التنظيم أو التخطيط أو رخص بالإنشاء عليها:
• تحقق الضريبة على أساس المساحات المقررة من قبل لجنة التوزيع المنصوص عليها في قانون تقسيم وتنظيم وعمران المدن وأسماء الأشخاص المسمين في قرارها وتؤخذ بعين الاعتبار نتائج تسجيل المنطقة المنظمة في السجل العقاري اعتبارا من أول السنة الميلادية التي تلي تاريخ التسجيل في السجل المذكور.
د- تقدم البلديات إلى الدوائر المالية مجانا ودون مقابل نسخا كاملة من مخططات المناطق المنظمة ومصوراتها ومن قرارات لجان التوزيع أو من مخططات العقارات أو المناطق التي تجرى تخطيطها فور إبرام التنظيم أو التصديق كما تلتزم البلديات (تحت طائلة المسؤولية المسلكية للعاملين المختصين فيها) بإيداع الدوائر المالية (نسخاً) من رخص الإنشاءات التي تصدرها.
هـ- تبقى العرصات مكلفة بضريبتها النوعية حتى يتم تكليف الإنشاءات المقامة عليها بضريبة ريع العقارات على أن لا تقل هذه الضريبة عن ضريبة العرصات المفروضة عليها.

الفصل التاسع
استخراج قيمة العقارات

المادة 35

أ- في جميع الأحوال التي تحقق ضرائب أو رسوم على أساس قيم العقارات المقدرة لدى الدوائر المالية تستخرج هذه القيم بالاستناد إلى الريع السنوي المقدر والى قواعد التقدير التي تحددها وزارة المالية وفقا لأحكام المادة 9 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي.
ب- تقدر لدى الاقتضاء قيم الأراضي والعقارات غير الخاضعة لضريبة ريع العقارات والعرصات بقصد استيفاء الضرائب والرسوم المبحوث عنها وفق الأصول المنصوص عليها في هذا المرسوم التشريعي.
ج- لا يعتد (في استخراج القيم) بالريع السنوي المقدر للأراضي المشار إليها في الفقرة (ج) من المادة الثانية من هذا القانون وتقدر قيمتها وفق الأصول المنصوص عليها في هذا المرسوم التشريعي.

الفصل العاشر
ضريبة ريع العقارات المؤجرة لغير السوريين

المادة 36

أ- تستوفى ضريبة ريع العقارات بالنسبة للعقارات المؤجرة لغير السوريين لأغراض السكن حصرا سواء كانت مفروشة أو غير مفروشة على أساس البدل الفعلي الوارد في العقد على أن لا يقل البدل الفعلي الشهري عن خمسة أمثال الريع المالي السنوي للعقار في حال تأجيره غير مفروش ويزاد البدل المشار إليه بنسبة 25 بالمائة في حال تأجيره مفروشا ويعتبر الفلسطينيون العرب المشمولون بأحكام القانون رقم 260 تاريخ 10/7/1956 بحكم العرب السوريين فيما يتعلق بتطبيق أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي.
ب- تحسب ضريبة ريع العقارات المترتبة على العقارات المذكورة في البند (أ) من هذه المادة على أساس نسبة وحيدة مقدارها 10 بالمائة بما فيها جميع الإضافات عدا الإضافة لصالح الإدارة المحلية.

المادة 37

أ- يجب على الجهات المنوط بها توثيق عقود الإيجار لغير السوريين إحالتها إلى الدوائر المالية قبل توثيقها وإرسال نسخة عنها بعد التوثيق.
ب- تطبق أحكام القانون 25 لعام 2003 على الأشخاص الذين لا يقومون بتوثيق عقودهم في حال اكتشافها من قبل العاملين في الاستعلام الضريبي ومكافحة التهرب الضريبي.

المادة 38

تحقق الضريبة المنصوص عليها في المادة 36 وفقا لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي.

الفصل الحادي عشر
أحكام انتقالية وختامية

المادة 39

أ- تنظم القيود المالية في الأماكن التي تم فيها التحديد والتحرير وفق قيود السجل العقاري وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بحق الدوائر المالية في تثبيت التبدلات الطارئة على أوصاف العقارات والعرصات وأوضاعها في قيودها ولو لم تسجل في السجل العقاري وترتب الواجبات المالية على هذا الأساس.
ب- تقوم بالأعمال التمهيدية التي يتطلبها التقدير العام وبإعداد القيود المالية وفق قيود السجل العقاري وبإعداد المخططات الفنية للمدن والمناطق وبالإشراف على التقدير لجان أو عاملون من الدوائر المالية أو الدوائر الحكومية الأخرى أو البلديات أو من المهندسين المعماريين أو الخبراء وتعتبر هذه الأعمال جميعها من أعمال التقدير العام.
ج- تختار وزارة المالية اللجان والعاملين والمهندسين والخبراء وتحدد تعويضاتهم وأجورهم بقرارات من وزير المالية وتؤدى من نفقات التقدير.

المادة 40

يحدد بمرسوم تاريخ إعادة التقدير العام للعقارات المشمولة بأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي.

المادة 41

ينهى العمل بأحكام النصوص التشريعية التالية بدءا من تاريخ نفاذ هذا المرسوم التشريعي:
1- القانون رقم 178 تاريخ 26/5/1945.
2- القانون رقم 254 تاريخ 19/2/1959.
3- القانون رقم 46 تاريخ 11/6/1960.
4- القانون رقم 46 تاريخ 30/12/1971.
5- القانون رقم 48 تاريخ 7/12/1972.
6- القانون رقم 83 تاريخ 12/12/1979.
7- القانون رقم 35 تاريخ 31/12/1975.
8- القانون رقم 39 لعام 2004.
9- المرسوم التشريعي رقم 69 تاريخ 5/3/1950.
10- المرسوم التشريعي رقم 104 تاريخ 5/2/1952.
11- المرسوم التشريعي رقم 78 تاريخ 3/5/1952.
12- المرسوم التشريعي رقم 200 تاريخ 31/12/1952.
13- المرسوم التشريعي رقم 125 تاريخ 21/5/1953.
14- المرسوم التشريعي رقم 111 تاريخ 5/10/ 1953.
15- المرسوم التشريعي رقم 143 تاريخ 22/12/1964.
16- المرسوم التشريعي رقم 42 تاريخ 5/3/1968.
17- المادة 2 من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 76 تاريخ 7/11/1961.
18- المرسوم التشريعي رقم 148 تاريخ 22/12/1964 ماعدا المادة الخامسة والتاسعة منه.
19- المواد رقم 17، 18، 19، 20، 21 من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 146 تاريخ 22/12/1964.

المادة 42

يصدر وزير المالية التعليمات التنفيذية لهذا المرسوم التشريعي.

المادة 43

ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي ويعمل به اعتبارا من 1/1/2007.
دمشق في 8/9/1427 هجري الموافق 1/10/2006 ميلادي




رئيس الجمهورية

بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

رسم حماية البيئة
المرسوم التشريعي رقم 42 لعام 2005
المادة 1 

يفرض رسم سنوي يسمى رسم حماية البيئة على جميع المركبات السياحية ومركبات الركوب المتوسطة والكبيرة ومركبات النقل والشحن ومركبات الأشغال والقاطرات والمركبات الزراعية والدراجات الآلية من الفئة العامة والخاصة والإدخال المؤقت يحدد مقداره وفق الآتي:

• مبلغ 3750 ل.س للمركبات من سنوات صنع عام 1970 وما قبل
• مبلغ 3125 ل.س للمركبات من سنوات صنع أعوام 1971 وحتى 1980.
• مبلغ 2500 ل.س للمركبات من سنوات صنع أعوام 1981 وحتى 1990
• مبلغ 1875 ل.س للمركبات من سنوات صنع أعوام 1991وحتى 2000
• مبلغ 1250 ل.س للمركبات من سنوات صنع عام 2001 وما بعد
• مبلغ 625 ل.س للمركبات الزراعية والدراجات الآلية مهما كانت سنة صنعها.

المادة 2

يحصل الرسم المذكور من قبل دوائر النقل حين تسجيل المركبة أو تجديد ترخيصها ويمتنع على الدوائر المذكورة إتمام تلك الإجراءات قبل استيفاء الرسم.

المادة 3

تسري أحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم 117 تاريخ 16/11/1961 وتعديلاته المتعلق برسوم السيارات على الرسم المنصوص عليه في المادة الأولى من هذا المرسوم التشريعي وذلك في كل ما لم يرد عليه النص فيه.

المادة 4

تحدث فقرة في الباب 6 من جدول إيرادات الموازنة العامة برقم 6117 تحت عنوان رسم حماية البيئة تحول إليها موارد الرسم المقرر بموجب هذا المرسوم التشريعي.

المادة 5

ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي في الجريدة الرسمية وتسري أحكامه من أول الشهر الذي يلي تاريخ صدوره.
دمشق في 28/3/1426 هجري الموافق 6/5/2005 ميلادي



رئيس الجمهورية

بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

حول ضريبة الدخل عن أعمال التعهدات والمقاولات والخدمات والتوريدات -القانون رقم/60/ للعام2004 
حول ضريبة الدخل عن أعمال التعهدات والمقاولات والخدمات والتوريدات
القانون رقم/60/ للعام2004 

مادة / 1/


أ /استثناء من الأحكام الناظمة لضريبة دخل الأرباح الحقيقية والرواتب والأجور المنصوص عليها في القانون رقم /24/ تاريخ
/13/11/2003/ يخضع الأشخاص الطبيعيون والاعتباريون السوريون ومن في حكمهم لضريبة الدخل عن أعمال التعهدات والمقاولات والخدمات والتوريدات المنفذة مع جهات القطاع العام والمشترك والتعاوني السورية والشركات الأجنبية أو لصالحه وتستوفى ضريبة الدخل وضريبة الرواتب والأجور بطريقة الاقتطاع وتحسم عند تأدية المبالغ الخاضعة للضريبة 
ب/ يحدد معدل الضريبة الواجب اقتطاعها عن المبالغ المدفوعة وفق الآتي :
1/بالمئة من قيمة مجموع أعمال تقديم المواد الغذائية والعلفية لقاء ضريبة الدخل 
2/بالمئة من قيمة مجموع أعمال تقديم المواد الأخرى لقاء ضريبة الدخل 
3/بالمئة من قيمة مجموع الأعمال الإنشائية والاكساء وأعمال تقديم المواد والخدمات معا لقاء ضريبة الدخل 
1/بالمئة من قيمة مجموع الأعمال الإنشائية والاكساء وأعمال تقديم المواد والخدمات معا لقاء ضريبة الرواتب والأجور 
7/بالمئة من قيمة مجموع أعمال الخدمات المقدمة للشركات النفطية لقاء ضريبة الدخل 
3/بالمئة من قيمة مجموع أعمال الخدمات المقدمة للشركات النفطية لقاء ضريبة الرواتب والأجور 
5/بالمئة من قيمة مجموع أعمال الخدمات الأخرى لقاء ضريبة الدخل 
2/بالمئة من قيمة مجموع أعمال الخدمات الأخرى لقاء ضريبة الرواتب والأجور 
ج/لا تخضع المعدلات الضريبية المذكورة أعلاه لاى إضافة بموجب القوانين النافذة 


المادة/2/

يترتب على الجهات المذكورة في الفقرة/أ/من المادة/1/ من هذا القانون التي تقوم بتسديد مبالغ خاضعة للضريبة أن تقتطع هذه الضريبة لحساب الخزينة وان تسددها إلى صناديق الخزينة العامة خلال الخمسة عشر يوما الأولى من الشهر الذي يلي شهر تأدية تلك المبالغ 


المادة/3/

إذا لم تقم الجهات المذكورة في المادة السابقة باقتطاع وتسديد الضريبة خلال المدة المعينة فيها أو تسددها ناقصة فإنها تلزم بالضريبة غير المسددة بالإضافة إلى الغرامة المنصوص عليها في المادة/107/من القانون رقم/24/تاريخ /13/11/2003/ 


المادة/4/

تستثنى العقود الخاضعة لأحكام المادة/1/من هذا القانون من أحكام المادة/120/من القانون رقم/24/تاريخ /13/11/2003/ 

المادة/5/ 

يضاف إلى المكلفين المعددين في الفقرة /أ/ من المادة/2/من القانون رقم/24/ تاريخ /13/11/2003/ البندان التاليان: 34/ شركات ومشاريع النقل المشمولة بأحكام قانون الاستثمار رقم/10/لعام/1991/وتعديلاته وتعتبر هذه المشاريع وحدة مستقلة بالتكليف وليس الآلية الواحدة وتكلف عن مجمل نشاط المشروع مع مراعاة الإعفاءات المنصوص عليها في القانون المذكور 35/ موءسسات النقل الجوى والبحري 


المادة/6/

يعدل البندان/26/و/31/من الفقرة /أ/ من المادة /2/من القانون رقم/24/تاريخ /13/11/2003/بحيث يصبحان كما يلي: 
26/ممارسو مهن الخدمات الجوية والبحرية وتموينه 
31/الوحدات المهنية الجامعية 


المادة/7/

تعدل الفقرة/ب/ من المادة/16/من القانون رقم/24/ تاريخ /13/11/2003/ بحيث تصبح على الشكل التالي :
ب/تطرح ضريبة الدخل على الأرباح الصافية التي تحققها الشركات المساهمة التي تطرح أسهمها على الاكتتاب العام بنسبة لا تقل عن/50/بالمئة في القطاعين الخاص والمشترك والتي مركزها الرئيسي في /الجمهورية العربية السورية/عن جميع نشاطاتها بمعدل/15/بالمئة بما فيها المساهمة في دعم التنمية المستدامة وتستثنى من الإضافة لصالح الإدارة المحلية كما تطرح ضريبة الدخل على الأرباح الصافية التي تحققها الشركات المساهمة الصناعية والشركات الصناعية ذات المسؤولية المحدودة التي تتجاوز قيمة الآلات المستخدمة فيها للعمل الصناعي مبلغ خمسة ملايين ليرة سورية حسب التقدير المالي النافذ والتي مركزها الرئيسي أو فرعها في الجمهورية العربية السورية في القطاعين الخاص والمشترك عن جميع نشاطاتها بمعدل/25/بالمئة بما فيها المساهمة في دعم التنمية المستدامة عدا إضافة الإدارة المحلية ويجوز رفع المبلغ المذكور بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء 


المادة/8/

تعدل الفقرة /ب/من المادة/45/ من القانون رقم/24/ تاريخ /13/11/2003/ بحيث تصبح كما يلي : 
ب/تخضع أجور الخدمات الطبية/الجراحية والمخبرية والتخديرية والشعاعية/ التي يتقاضاها الأطباء في المشافى للتكليف بضريبة الدخل المقطوع أما من كان منهم من العاملين أو المتعاقدين على أساس التفرغ الكامل فيخضعون للتكليف بالضريبة على الرواتب والأجور 

المادة/9/ 

تعدل الفقرة /ب/ من المادة/61/ من القانون رقم/24/ تاريخ /13/11/2003/بحيث تصبح كما يلى :
ب/يحدد معدل الضريبة الواجب اقتطاعها عن المبالغ المدفوعة وفق الآتي:

3/بالمئة من قيمة مجموع الأعمال الإنشائية والاكساء وأعمال تقديم المواد والخدمات معا لقاء ضريبة الدخل 1/بالمئة من قيمة مجموع الأعمال الإنشائية والاكساء وأعمال تقديم المواد والخدمات معا لقاء ضريبة الرواتب والأجور 
7/بالمئة من قيمة مجموع أعمال الخدمات المقدمة للشركات النفطية لقاء ضريبة الدخل 
3/بالمئة من قيمة مجموع أعمال الخدمات المقدمة للشركات النفطية لقاء ضريبة الرواتب والأجور 
5/بالمئة من قيمة مجموع أعمال الخدمات الأخرى وكذلك الأجور المدفوعة لقاء استثمار الأفلام والأجهزة والآلات وبراءات الاختراع والأسماء والعلامات والعناوين الصناعية والتجارية وغيرها لقاء ضريبة الدخل 
2/بالمئة من قيمة مجموعة أعمال الخدمات الأخرى وكذلك الأجور المدفوعة لقاء استثمار الأفلام والأجهزة والآلات وبراءات الاختراع والأسماء والعلامات والعناوين الصناعية والتجارية وغيرها لقاء ضريبة الرواتب والأجور 


المادة/10/

تعدل مواعيد تأدية الضريبة المقتطعة الواردة بالمادتين /62/ و/63/من القانون رقم /24/تاريخ /13/11/2003/ وفقا لما ورد بالمادة /2/ من هذا القانون


المادة/11/

تعدل الفقرة /ب/من المادة/105/من القانون رقم/24/تاريخ /13/11/2003/بحيث تصبح كما يلي 
ب/المبالغ المودعة في حسابات التوفير لدى المصارف في الجمهورية العربية السورية 


المادة/12/

لاتطبق أحكام المادتين /1/ و/9/ من هذا القانون على العقود المبرمة وإجراءات التعاقد المتخذة قبل نفاذه 


المادة/13/

يصدر وزير المالية التعليمات اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون 


المادة/14/

ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية وتسرى أحكامه بدءا من /1/1/2005/ 

دمشق في/18/11/1425/هجرية /30/12/2004/ميلادية




رئيس الجمهورية

بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تعديل المرسوم التشريعي 61 لعام 2004 قانون رسم الإنفاق الاستهلاكي - المرسوم التشريعي رقم 41 لعام 2005 
تعديل المرسوم التشريعي 61 لعام 2004 قانون رسم الإنفاق الاستهلاكي
المرسوم التشريعي رقم 41 لعام 2005
المادة 1 

تعدل المادة 2 من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 61 تاريخ 16/9/2004، بحيث تصبح على الشكل الآتي:

"يستحق الرسم المنصوص عليه في هذا المرسوم التشريعي وفق الآتي:

أ- يستوفى الرسم عند تقديم الخدمة ويضاف على الفاتورة بنسبة من البدل فيما يتعلق بالخدمات المحددة في الجدول رقم 1 الملحق بهذا المرسوم التشريعي.

ب- يستوفى الرسم بنسبة من القيمة فيما يتعلق بالمواد المحددة في الجدول رقم 2 الملحق بهذا المرسوم التشريعي على الشكل الآتي:

1- عند تخليص المواد المستوردة لدى الأمانات الجمركية بنسبة من القيمة المتخذة أساساً لتحديد الرسوم الجمركية مضافاً إليها الرسوم الجمركية وغيرها من الرسوم والضرائب المفروضة على السلعة.

2- عند بيع البضاعة المنتجة محلياً إلى ممارسي المهن الصناعية والتجارية وبائعي الجملة أو المفرق وبنسبة من قيمة البيع.

3- عند وسم الحلي الذهبية والمصوغات بالسمة المشتركة التي تحمل رمز المالية ورمز الجمعية ويحدد بقرار من وزير المالية نموذج السمة وأصول وسم الحلي وآلية استيفاء الرسم.

4- عند تسجيل واقعات شراء السيارات السياحية الخاصة (عدا الحكومية) لأول مرة لدى دوائر النقل ولمرة واحدة فقط".



المادة 2

يضاف إلى الجدول رقم 1 الملحق بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم 61 تاريخ 16/9/2004 البند رقم 5 التالي:

"

التسلسل نوع الخدمة نسبة الرسم المئوية

5- 

أ- أجور مكالمات الهاتف الخلوي عند تحصيلها 3%.

ب- أجور مكالمات الهاتف الثابت عند تحصيلها 2%.



المادة 3

يضاف إلى الجدول رقم 2 الملحق بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم 61 تاريخ 16/9/2004 البند رقم 32 الآتي:



التسلسل 
نوع المادة
رقم البند الجمركي 
رقم البند الجمركي 

32
لفائف تبغ سيجار "المحلي والمستورد"
24021000
15%


لفائف تبغ سجائر "المحلي والمستورد"
24022000
15%


تبغ التدخين وان احتوى على إبدال
24031000
15%


تبغ "المحلي والمستورد"
2403.99.9
15%




المادة 4

تعدل نسبة رسم الإنفاق الاستهلاكي المفروض على الزيوت والسمون النباتية بموجب البند رقم 14/أ من الجدول رقم 2 الملحق بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم 61 لعام 2004 بحيث تصبح (15%) خمس عشرة بالمائة بدلاً من 33%.

ويحل البندان الجمركيان التاليان: 15119020 و15119090 محل البند الجمركي لزيت ثمرة النخيل رقم 15119000 الوارد ضمن البند 14/أ من الجدول رقم 2 الملحق بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم 61 لعام 2004.



المادة 5

يعدل رسم الإنفاق الاستهلاكي المنصوص عليه في البند 1 من الجدول رقم 2 الملحق بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم 61 تاريخ 16/9/2004 بحيث يصبح كما يلي:



نوع البضاعة
نسبة الرسم المئوية

أ- السيارات السياحية الخاصة "عدا الحكومية" التي لا تزيد سعة اسطوانتها على 1600 سم3
30% ثلاثون بالمائة

ب- السيارات السياحية الخاصة "عدا الحكومية" التي تزيد سعة اسطوانتها على 1600 سم3
40% أربعون بالمائة




المادة 6

خلافاً لنص المادة 258 من قانون الجمارك رقم 9 تاريخ 16/7/1975 يقبل التصريح عن مستلزمات إنتاج الشركات المرخص لها بصناعة وتجميع السيارات السياحية وفق البنود التعريفية لأجزاء وأبدان السيارات السياحية والقطع التبديلية لها مهما كانت تسميتها والبنود الجمركية العائدة لها، ولو كانت هذه الأجزاء واللوازم والأبدان والقطع تشكل بمجموعها وحدة متكاملة أو شبه كاملة.



المادة 7

تزاد الرسوم السنوية المفروضة على المركبات المسجلة في الفئة الخاصة والعامة المنصوص عليها في المرسوم التشريعي رقم 48 تاريخ 6/8/2002 كما يلي:

 أ- بنسبة 100% على مركبات الركوب السياحية.

ب- بنسبة 25% على مركبات الركوب المتوسطة والكبيرة ومركبات النقل والشحن ومركبات الأشغال والقاطرات والدراجات الآلية.



المادة 8

أ- يفرض رسم تسجيل إضافي على السيارات السياحية عند تسجيلها لأول مرة لدى دوائر النقل ولمرة واحدة، وفق ما يلي:

1- السيارات السياحية التي لا تزيد سعة اسطوانتها على 1600 سم3: 10000ل.س عشرة آلاف ليرة سورية.

2- السيارات السياحية التي تزيد سعة اسطوانتها على 1600 سم3: 25000ل.س خمسة وعشرون ألف ليرة سورية.

ب- تستثنى من أحكام الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة السيارات السياحية العائدة لجهات القطاع العام الإداري.

ج-تحدث فقرة في الباب 6 من جدول إيرادات الموازنة العامة برقم 6118 تحت عنوان (رسم تسجيل إضافي على السيارات) تحول إليها موارد الرسم المقرر بموجب أحكام هذه المادة.



المادة 9

يصدر وزير المالية التعليمات التنفيذية اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي.



المادة 10

ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به بعد ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ صدوره.

دمشق في 28/3/1426 هجري الموافق 6/5/2005 ميلادي


رئيس الجمهورية

بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

إنهاء العمل بالمرسوم 101/1952 المتعلق برسم الانتقال على التركات -المرسوم التشريعي رقم 56 للعام 2004 
إنهاء العمل بالمرسوم 101/1952 المتعلق برسم الانتقال على التركات والوصايا والهبات

المرسوم التشريعي رقم 56 للعام 2004 
مادة 1/



أ/ ينهى العمل باحكام المرسوم التشريعى رقم / 101/ لعام /1952/ وتعديلاته المتعلق برسم الانتقال على التركات والوصايا والهبات .

ب/ تبقى احكام المرسوم التشريعى رقم / 101/ لعام / 1952/ سارية المفعول على الواقعات المشمولة باحكامه الجارية قبل نفاذ هذا المرسوم التشريعى 



المادة 2/ 

تعدل المادة /5/ من القانون رقم / 429/ لعام / 1948/ وتعديلاته والجدول الملحق بها ويتم استيفاء الرسوم المنصوص عليها فى البنود من / 1 / 8/ من الفقرة / أ/ من هذا الجدول وفق مايلى :

نوع المعاملة او العقد نسبة الأساس المفروض عليه المكلف بدفع الرسم

/1/ الهبة بلا بدل 20بالمئة القيمة المخمنة الموهوب له للاصول والفروع أو أحد الزوجين

2/ الهبة بلا بدل 75بالمئة القيمة المخمنة الموهوب له لبقية الاشخاص

3/ الهبة بشرط النفقة 10بالمئة القيمة المخمنة الموهوب له او مع الاحتفاظ بحق الانتفاع للاصول والفروع واحد الزوجين

4/ الهبة بشرط النفقة 40بالمئة القيمة المخمنة الموهوب له او مع الاحتفاظ بحق الانتفاع لبقية الاشخاص

5/ انشاء حق الانتفاع 10بالمئة القيمة المخمنة المنتفع بلا بدل

6/ المبادلة 9 ر6 بالمئة أكبر قيمة لاحد الفريقان - العقارين او لاحدى الفئتين المتبادل عليهما المتبادلان مناصفة

7/ا/ الانتقال للاصول 15بالمئة القيمة المخمنة صاحب حق و الفروع الانتقال اوالوريث بنسبة حصته 

ب/ الانتقال للازواج 25بالمئة القيمة المخمنة صاحب حق الانتقال و الإخوة وفروعهم او الوارث بنسبة حصته 

ج/ الانتقال لبقية 50بالمئة القيمة المخمنة صاحب حق الانتقال الأقارب او الوارث بنسبة حصته 

8/ الوصية 75بالمئة القيمة المخمنة الموصى له



المادة 3/ 

يعدل نص الفقرة /2/ من المادة /22/ من قانون رسوم المركبات الصادر بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم /117/ لعام /1961/ وتعديلاته بحيث تصبح كما يلى:

/2/ 5 بالمئة عند تسجيل المركبة على اسماء الورثة أو الموهوب لهم او الموصى لهم بنسبة البدل.



المادة 4/

تفرض على واقعات انتقال حق استثمار المحلات والمنشات التجارية والصناعية والخدمية والمنشات الاخرى غير السكنية التى تؤول ارثا أو هبة او وصية لدى الدوائر المالية او اى جهة اخرى فيما اذا كان المورث أو الواهب او الموصى مالكا لحق الاستثمار الرسوم التالية:

ا/ عن طريق الارث نسبة الرسم المكلف بالرسم 

1/ بالنسبة للاصول والفروع 35 بالمئة من القيمة المالية / الوارث النافذة بتاريخ الوفاة 

2/ بالنسبة للازواج والاخوة 50 بالمئة من القيمة المالية / الوارث النافذة بتاريخ الوفاة 

3/ لبقية الورثة 100 بالمئة من القيمة المالية /الوارث النافذة بتاريخ الوفاة 

ب/ عن طريق الهبة: تتضاعف الرسوم المحددة فى الفقرة / الموهوب له /ا/ السابقة من هذه المادة وتحسب الرسوم من القيمة المالية النافذة بتاريخ الانتقال لدى الدوائر المالية.

ج/ عن طريق الوصية نسبة 200 بالمئة من القيمة المالية النافذة بتاريخ تنفيذ الوصية / الموصى له 



المادة 5/ 

/ا/ يخفض الرسم بواقع 50 بالمئة على واقعات الوفاة /التركات قيد التصفية/ الخاضعة لاحكام المرسوم التشريعى رقم /101/ لعام /1952/ ويعفى الورثة من الغرامات كافة الواجبة على التكليف اذا قاموا بتقديم البيان المنصوص عنه بالمرسوم التشريعى رقم /101/ لعام /1952/ وسددوا الرسوم الواجبة خلال السنة الاولى من تاريخ نفاذ هذا المرسوم التشريعى كما يخفض الرسم بواقع 25 بالمئة ويعفى الورثة من الغرامات كافة الواجبة على التكليف اذا قاموا بتقديم البيان المنصوص عليه بالمرسوم التشريعى رقم /101/ لعام /1952/ وسددت الرسوم الواجبة خلال السنة الثانية لنفاذ هذا المرسوم التشريعى.

ب/ تطبق احكام الفقرة /ا/ السابقة من هذه المادة على الرسوم المحققة او المقسطة التى لم تسدد لتاريخ نفاذ هذا المرسوم التشريعى اذا قام الورثة بتسديد كامل الرسوم المحققة او المقسطة.



المادة 6/ 

تستوفى الرسوم المنصوص عنها فى المادة /2/ من هذا المرسوم التشريعى وفق الحالات المحددة بها عند توثيق وقوعات الانتقال او تسجيلها لدى الكتاب بالعدل أو الموءسسة العامة للاسكان او الموءسسة الاجتماعية العسكرية او موءسسة الاسكان العسكرية او موءسسة تنفيذ الانشاءات العسكرية او الجمعيات السكنية وما فى حكمها ويتم استيفاء الرسم من قبل صناديق الخزينة لدى الدوائر المالية بموجب احالة من الجهات المشار اليها.



المادة 7/ 

يحق للدوائر المالية تمحيص واقعات الهبات لغير الاصول والفروع والازواج وفى حال اعتبار واقعة الهبة تنطوى على عملية بيع فيكتفى باستيفاء ضريبة الارباح الرأسمالية المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة /د/ من المادة /45/ من القانون /24/ لعام /2003/ ولا يترتب الرسم المنصوص عليه فى المادة الرابعة من هذا المرسوم التشريعى.


المادة 8/ 


تحدث فقرة فى الباب رقم /6/ من جدول ايرادات الموازنة برقم /6117/ تحت عنوان رسم انتقال حق استثمار تحول اليه موارد الرسوم المقررة بموجب المادة الرابعة من هذا المرسوم التشريعى.



المادة 9/ 

ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعى فى الجريدة الرسمية ويعتبر نافذا بدءا من اول الشهر الذى يلى تاريخ صدوره.

دمشق فى 21/7/ 1425 هجرى الموافق 6/9/2004ميلادى.



رئيس الجمهورية 

بشار الاسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المرسوم التشريعي رقم 44 لعام 2005
فرض رسم الطابع

رئيس الجمهورية‏ 
بناء على أحكام الدستور 
يرسم مايلى :
الفصل الأول
أحكام عامة

المادة 1 
يفرض رسم الطابع المالي على العقود والصكوك والوثائق والأوراق المحررة وغير ذلك وفق ما هو مبين في الجدولين رقم 1، 2 الملحقين بهذا المرسوم التشريعي.
مادة 2
يكون رسم الطابع على نوعين:
‌أ- رسم نسبي: ويحدد بنسبة المبلغ موضوع الالتزام في الوثيقة الخاضعة للرسم وفقاً لما هو وارد بالجدول رقم 1 الملحق بهذا المرسوم التشريعي.
‌ب- سم مقطوع: ويحدد حسب نوع وطبيعة الوثيقة وبصورة عامة الورقة موضوع التكليف بهذا الرسم طبقاً لما هو وارد تفصيلاً في الجدول رقم 2 الملحق بهذا المرسوم التشريعي.
مادة 3
يتحقق رسم الطابع على:
‌أ- العقود المبرمة مع الجهات العامة بقطاعيها الإداري والاقتصادي بعد استكمال الإجراءات القانونية وتبليغ أمر المباشرة وتمنح مهلة قدرها ثلاثون يوماً لتسديد الرسم تبدأ من اليوم التالي لتاريخ تبليغ أمر المباشرة.
‌ب- 
1- الوثائق المحددة في البنود من 26 إلى 32 من الجدول رقم 2 الملحق بالمرسوم التشريعي بتاريخ صدور الوثيقة محل الرسم.
2- الشركات محدودة المسؤولية خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ صدور وثيقة الترخيص أو عقد التأسيس.
‌ج- الأحكام القضائية عند استخراجها.
‌د- سائر العقود والوصولات والوثائق والأوراق الأخرى عند التوقيع عليها وتمنح مهلة لتسديد الرسم لا تتعدى خمسة أيام من تاريخ توقيعها.
‌هـ- العقود والصكوك والوثائق والأوراق وغيرها التي نظمت أو أصدرت أو أنشئت في الخارج أو في إحدى السفارات وو القنصليات الأجنبية عند إبرازها بصفة رسمية في الجمهورية العربية السوري لأي سبب كان وتمنح مهلة خمسة أيام من تاريخ الإبراز لتسديد الرسم.
مادة 4
ينعكس رسم الطابع على المتعامل مع الجهات العامة ذات الطابع الإداري في جميع الحالات التي يترتب فيها الرسم على تلك الجهات.
مادة 5
يستوفى رسم الطابع المالي بإحدى الطرق التالية:
‌أ- إلصاق طابع مالي.
‌ب- الختم بالسمة الخاصة.
‌ج- الدفع النقدي لقاء إيصال.
‌د- اقتطاعاً من أوامر الصرف الصادرة عن دوائر الدولة.
‌ه- بالطرق الأخرى التي يحددها وزير المالية.
‌و- تحدد بقرار من وزير المالية حالات استعمال كل من الطرق المشار إليها أعلاه.
مادة 6
‌أ- يتم بيع الطوابع المالية من قبل العاملين المكلفين المعينين لهذه الغاية. ويتم بموجب رخصة رسمية الترخيص للباعة من الأشخاص الطبيعيين أو الاعتباريين ببيع الطوابع المذكورة للجمهور.
‌ب- تحدد بقرارات من وزير المالية المراجع التي تمنح رخص بيع الطوابع ونماذج تلك الرخص وسجلاتها والعوائد التي تمنح للباعة حسماً من مشترياتهم على ألا تتجاوز بحدها الأقصى (2%) اثنين بالمائة من قيمة الطوابع المباعة إليهم.
‌ج- لا تستفيد من الحسم المذكور في الفقرة (ب) الجهات العامة التي يتم تمويلها من الموازنة العامة للدولة بشكل كلي أو جزئي.
مادة 7
1- يتم استيفاء رسم الطابع وفقاً لنصوص العقود والمستندات دون النظر إلى صحتها القانونية ولا يرد الرسم حتى ولو كان العقد أو الصك باطلاً أو مشوباً بعيب قانوني أو عديم الأثر والفائدة من الناحية القانونية. ـ إذا لم يتم تنفيذ العقد بسبب من الجهة العامة لأي سبب كان يمكن للمتعاقد مع الجهة العامة العودة عليها بالرسم وفي حال توزع المسؤولية بين الطرفين يبت بالموضوع عن طريق الجهات القضائية المختصة.
2- إذا اشتمل المستند الواحد على معاملات أو صفقات عديدة لا رابطة فيما بينها فيستوفى الرسم الواجب على كل معاملة على حدة. أما إذا كانت المعاملات أو الصفقات المذكورة مترابطة فيما بينها أو كانت إحداها سبباً للأخرى وكان المتعاقدون أنفسهم هم مصدرها فيستوفى الرسم الأعلى في هذه الحالة. ويستثنى مما ذكر كون المعاملة أو الصفقة تتعلق بشخص ثالث إذ يسدد الرسم الخاص لهذه المعاملة أو الصفقة على حدة.
3- يخضع لرسم الطابع كل كتاب أو معاملة أو حاشية أو شرح ينشأ عنه أو يتضمن تمديد أجل عقد أو أي مستند آخر مما يتضمن التزاماً جديداً.
مادة 8
إذا كانت العقود أو الصكوك أو الأوراق تحتوي على مبالغ محددة بالعملات الأجنبية تحول العملات المذكورة في معرض استيفاء هذا الرسم وفقاً لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي على أساس سعر الصرف المحدد لعمليات الدولة والقطاع العام.

الفصل الثاني
معدلات وقواعد تسديد الرسم
مادة 9
‌أ- يحدد معدل الرسم النسبي على جميع العقود والصكوك والأوراق التي تحتوي على مبلغ معين وفق الجدول رقم 1 الملحق بهذا المرسوم التشريعي بما فيها جميع الإضافات المفروضة.
‌ب- تحدد معدلات الرسم المقطوع وفق الجدول رقم 2 الملحق بهذا المرسوم التشريعي بما فيها جميع الإضافات المفروضة.
مادة 10
‌أ- يجوز تسديد رسم الطابع بطريقة الإلصاق على ألا يزيد مقدار الرسم على 1000ل.س ألف ليرة سورية مع مراعاة الحالات المنصوص عليها في هذا المرسوم التشريعي والجداول الملحقة به.
‌ب- يتم إبطال الطوابع فور الصقاها على المستند أو الورقة عن طريق ذكر التاريخ باليوم والشهر والسنة أو بالتوقيع عليها بحبر ثابت أو بختمها بالحبر الزيتي الخاص بخاتم رقمي يتضمن اليوم والشهر والسنة مع الخاتم الخاص بالمكلف.
وفي جميع الأحوال يقتضي أن يكون الإبطال بشكل واضح وجلي ويتم التجاوز فيه على حدود الطوابع الملصقة بحيث يستحيل إعادة استعمالها مرة أخرى.
مادة 11
‌أ- يورد رسم الطابع المقتطع من قبل الجهات العامة والخاصة شهرياً خلال مهلة لا تتجاوز خمسة عشر يوما من أول الشهر التالي.
‌ب- تحدد بقرار من وزير المالية الجهات العامة والخاصة المخولة باستيفاء الرسم وتوريده ضمن أحكام الفقرة (آ) السابقة من هذه المادة.
مادة 12
يستوفى الرسم على الأسهم وسندات القرض الوارد ذكرها في الجدول رقم 1 الملحق بهذا المرسوم التشريعي وفق ما يلي:
‌أ- بنسبة كل قسط من الأقساط المدفوعة من الأسهم أو سندات القرض المكتتب بها إذا كانت صادرة في سورية ويتم التسديد نقداً لقاء وصول قبل انقضاء شهر على تاريخ التخصيص بالأسهم وعلى الجهة المصدرة للأسهم أو سندات القرض أن تعرض الأسهم أو السندات التي سبق إن سدد الرسم الواجب عليها على الإدارة الضريبية المختصة خلال عشرة أيام من إصدارها لختمها.
‌ب- على أساس قيمة السهم أو سند القرض بسعر العملة المحددة وفقاً للمادة 8 السابقة إذا كانت الأسهم أو السندات مصدرة في الخارج وذلك بختمها عند تداولها في سورية.
مادة 13
يسقط رسم الطابع والغرامات المترتبة على المتوفى المخالف لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي وتقتصر المطالبة بالرسم دون الغرامة على الشخص الذي يبرز بعد الوفاة الأوراق موضوع هذا الرسم لأي من الجهات المحددة بالفقرة (آ) من المادة 3 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي.
مادة 14
لا تقبل لأي سبب من الأسباب المطالبة برد قيمة الطوابع المالية الملصقة.
‏الفصل الثالث
حق الإطلاع وأصول المراقبة والتدقيق
مادة 15
‌أ- يحق لوزير المالية حصرا بناء على اقتراح مدير المالية في المحافظة تكليف من يراه مناسباً من العاملين للقيام بالاطلاع على قيود الجهات العامة والتدقيق بوثائق وأوراق وقيود المكلفين كافة وذلك بهدف التحقق من تسديد رسم الطابع المترتب على تلك الوثائق والأوراق الخاضعة للرسم وفق أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي على أن يتم الاطلاع والتدقيق من قبل عاملين اثنين معا على الأقل.
‌ب- في حال عثور العاملين المكلفين بالتدقيق على وثائق وأوراق لم يسدد عنها رسم الطابع المقرر يتم إثبات المخالفة بموجب محضر رسمي يذكر فيه نوع الأوراق المشاهدة وطبيعة المخالفة ومقدار الرسم والغرامة ويذيل بتوقيعهم ثم يشهد المكلف أو ممثله على وجود الوثيقة وعلى صحة المخالفة فإذا رفض ذلك يحق للعاملين الموما إليهم مصادرة الأوراق المخالفة وربطها بالمحضر ـ ويجوز لهم عند الاقتضاء ـ الاستعانة بأفراد القوى العامة لوضع اليد على المستندات والأوراق المذكورة.
‌ج- إذا تعرض أو مانع شخص ما للعاملين أثناء قيامهم بالمهمة الموكلة إليهم فيتم تنظيم محضر رسمي بذلك ويرفع إلى الإدارة الضريبية المختصة.
‌د- يعاقب المتعرض أو الممانع إذا ثبت انه قد قام بذلك بغرامة قدرها 1500 ل.س وفي حال تكرار المخالفة ترفع الغرامة في المرة التالية إلى 3000ل.س.


‏الفصل الرابع
العقوبات
مادة 16
‌أ- تفرض على مخالفي أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي الغرامات النقدية التالية:
1- بيع طوابع دون رخصة أو بيعها بأسعار تتجاوز قيمتها المدونة عليها: غرامة قدرها (5000) ل.س وتضاعف الغرامة في حال التكرار خلال سنتين.
2- إعادة استعمال طوابع استعملت قبلاً: غرامة قدرها عشرة أمثال قيمة الطوابع المعاد استعمالها على ألا تقل الغرامة عن 1000ليرة سورية وإذا تكررت المخالفة خلال سنتين تضاعف الغرامة.
3- عدم إلصاق الطوابع أو إلصاق طابع ناقص أو عدم إبطال الطابع أو عدم تسديد الرسوم التي تدفع بموجب وصل ضمن المدة المحددة لذلك: غرامة توازي مثلي الرسم أو الجزء الناقص منه.
4- إلصاق الطابع أو إبطاله بطريقة غير قانونية: غرامة توازي قيمة الطابع الملصق أو المبطل بطريقة غير قانونية وفي جميع الأحوال يستوفى الرسم الناقص فضلاً عن الغرامات.
‌ب- تأخذ غرامات الطوابع صفة التعويض المدني فضلا عن صفة العقوبة.
مادة 17
‌أ- علاوة على الغرامات المالية المبينة في المادة 16 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي تفرض على المخالفين الغرامات والعقوبات الجزائية التالية:
1- يعاقب من يستعمل وهو عالم بالأمر طوابع سبق استعمالها بالحبس من 10 أيام إلى شهر وبغرامة تتراوح بين 1000، 5000ل.س.
2- يعاقب من يبيع أو يحاول أن يبيع وهو عالم بالأمر طوابع سبق استعمالها بالحبس من 15 يوما إلى شهرين وبغرامة تتراوح بين 10000 و25000 ل.س وعند التكرار تشدد عقوبة الحبس إلى ستة أشهر.
3- تطبق المادتان 440 و 441 من قانون العقوبات على من يقلد أو يزور طوابع أو يستعمل طوابع مقلدة أو مزورة.
‌ب- يجوز لكل عامل مخول حق إثبات المخالفات، أن يثبت أيضا الجنح والجنايات الوارد ذكرها في الفقرة (آ) السابقة.
‌ج- تضاف الغرامات التي تحكم بها المحاكم الجزائية إلى الغرامات المالية وتحصل بالطريقة ذاتها.
إن صدور حكم بالبراءة عن المحاكم فيما يتعلق بالمخالفات الوارد ذكرها بالفقرة (آ) من هذه المادة لا يغني عن تأدية الغرامات المالية المفروضة بموجب الفقرة (آ) من المادة 16 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي.
مادة 18
إن التخلي عن المستندات والوثائق وسائر الأوراق التي استُهدِف حاملوها بسببها لغرامة مالية أو لعقوبة جزائية لا يحول دون تحصيل الغرامة أو إجراء الملاحقة لتنفيذ العقوبة الجزائية المشار إليها.
مادة 19
إذا تعدد المخالفون في المخالفة الواحدة لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي فيعتبرون مسؤولين بالتكافل والتضامن عن تسديد الرسوم والغرامات المترتبة نتيجة لتنفيذ أحكامه.
مادة 20
‌أ- على جميع العاملين في الجهات العامة بقطاعيها الإداري والاقتصادي أن يطالبوا المكلفين بتأدية الرسم والغرامة عند توجبها وفقاً لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي، وعند الامتناع عن التأدية ينظم ضبط بالواقعة وتضبط الوثيقة وترسل إلى الدوائر المالية المختصة مع ذكر هوية المخالف ومبرز الوثيقة عند الاقتضاء. وإذا نظموا أو قبلوا أوراقاً تخضع لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي، دون أن يطالبوا بالرسم والغرامة عند توجبها فيعتبرون مسؤولين عن تأدية الغرامة. إضافة إلى فرض العقوبات المسلكية بحقهم، أما الرسم فيلاحق به المكلف في جميع الحالات.
‌ب- إذا كانت المخالفة تتضمن كذلك جنحة أو جناية تحال القضية إلى المحاكم المختصة إضافة إلى ملاحقة المخالف بالغرامة المالية.
‌ج- يعاقب العامل الذي لم تحل بسببه إلى المحاكم العادية جنحة أو جناية ارتكبت في معرض تطبيق هذا المرسوم التشريعي بالعقوبات التأديبية المنصوص عليها بالقوانين المرعية ويمكن عند الاقتضاء ملاحقته باعتباره شريكاً.
مادة 21
يوجه إلى كل من فرض عليه رسم أو غرامة إنذار بوجوب تأديتهما خلال 30 يوماً من تاريخ تبلغه الإنذار.
مادة 22
لوزير المالية الإعفاء من الغرامات المالية المفروضة بمقتضى هذا المرسوم التشريعي أو إجراء التسوية عليها.
تحدد القواعد العامة للإعفاء والتسويات بقرار تنظيمي يصدر عن وزير المالية.
‏الفصل الخامس
أصول الملاحقة والاعتراض
مادة 23
‌أ- يحق للمخالف الاعتراض أمام الدوائر المالية خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ تبلغه الإنذار المنصوص عليه في المادة 21 من هذا المرسوم التشريعي.
‌ب- يرفع الاعتراض إلى وزارة المالية مع بيان رأي الدوائر المالية حول النقاط الواردة في الاعتراض.
‌ج- يتم البت بالاعتراض المقدم من المخالف من قبل لجنة برئاسة معاون وزير المالية لشؤون الإيرادات وقاض برتبة مستشار وعضوية مدير الشؤون القانونية ومدير الإيرادات وخبير يسميه المخالف.
‌د- إذا لم يقم المخالف بتسديد الرسوم والغرامات في حال إقرارها ضمن مهلة ثلاثين يوماً على تبلغه نتيجة الاعتراض فيترتب على مدير المالية المختص إصدار قرار الحجز على أمواله ومتابعة التحصيل أصولاً.
مادة 24
‌أ- يحق للمخالف أن يعترض على قرار الحجز لدى المحكمة المختصة خلال ثلاثين يوماً تلي تاريخ تبلغه قرار الحجز.
‌ب- إن الاعتراض أمام المحكمة المختصة لا يوقف إجراءات التحصيل ما لم يصدر حكم قضائي مكتسب الدرجة القطعية يقضي بذلك.
‏الفصل السادس
أحكام مختلفة
مادة 25
يحلف العاملون المكلفون بمراقبة تنفيذ أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي وضبط مخالفاته قبل ممارستهم عملهم أمام مدير المالية المختص اليمين التالي نصه: "أقسم بالله العظيم أن أقوم بتنفيذ أحكام قانون رسم الطابع المالي بأمانة وإخلاص وأن ألتزم بحفظ سر المهنة".
مادة 26
على جميع العاملين وبصورة عامة جميع الأشخاص الذين لهم بحكم عملهم أو اختصاصهم علاقة في تحقق أو تحصيل أو الفصل في المنازعات المتعلقة برسم الطابع موضوع هذا المرسوم التشريعي أن يتقيدوا بسر المهنة تحت طائلة العقوبة المنصوص عليها بالمادة 565 من قانون العقوبات.
مادة 27
يتمتع مديرو الماليات ومعاونوهم ورؤساء دوائر وشعب رسم الطابع ومعاونوهم بصفة رجال الضابطة القضائية في كل ما يتعلق بتنفيذ أحكام رسم الطابع المالي المقرر بموجب هذا المرسوم التشريعي.
مادة 28
1- خلافاً للنصوص النافذة تتقادم حقوق الخزينة العامة في المطالبة بأداء رسم الطابع المالي والغرامات المستحقة طبقاً لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة على تحقق الرسم.
2- تبدأ مهلة التقادم المشار إليها بالفقرة 1 السابقة من اليوم الذي استحق فيه الرسم على المكلف وفقاً لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي والجدولين رقم 1، 2 الملحقين به وينقطع التقادم المشار إليه بالمطالبة بأداء الرسم عن طريق التبليغ الإداري أو البريد المضمون مع إشعار بالوصول.
3- تتقادم حقوق المكلفين بالمطالبة باسترداد الرسوم المحصلة دون وجه حق خلال أربع سنوات تلي السنة التي تم فيها استيفاء الرسم.
مادة 29
تعدل أحكام الفقرة (آ) من المادة 43 من المرسوم 1684 لعام 1977 وتعديلاتها بحيث تصبح كما يلي:
"آ- توزع الغرامات وقيم المصادرات الناتجة عن مخالفات الرسوم والضرائب غير المباشرة بما في ذلك المخالفات الناجمة عن قضايا التهرب الضريبي وفق ما يلي:
• 60% حصة الخزينة.
• 10% حصة الأشخاص الذين يكتشفون أو يرشدون إلى مطارح ضريبية مخفاة، وفي حال عدم وجودهم تعود حصتهم للخزينة.
• 10% حصة المصادرين وفي حال عدم وجودهم تعود حصتهم للخزينة.
• 20% حصة العاملين في وزارة المالية.
مادة 30
تحدد الوثائق والأوراق المعفاة من رسم الطابع بموجب الجدول رقم 3 الملحق بهذا المرسوم التشريعي.
مادة 31
‌أ- تحدد بقرار من وزير المالية الرسوم المالية التي تستوفى بطريقة إلصاق الطابع.
‌ب- يجوز بقرار من وزير المالية توحيد أية رسوم مالية أو أية إضافات قانونية على رسم الطابع وتوحيد الطوابع المستعملة في استيفاء تلك الرسوم.
‌ج- تجبر الكسور التي هي أقل من عشر ليرات إلى عشر الليرات الأعلى.
مادة 32
يعفى المخالفون لأحكام القانون رقم 1 لعام 1981 وتعديلاته من الغرامات كافة إذا قاموا بتسديد رسم الطابع المترتب عليهم قبل نفاذ هذا المرسوم التشريعي حتى غاية 31/12/2005م.
مادة 33
مع مراعاة الإعفاءات الممنوحة بنصوص قانونية خاصة تلغى جميع الأحكام المخالفة لهذا المرسوم التشريعي وبصورة خاصة أحكام القانون رقم 1 لعام 1981 والمادة 1 من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 28 لعام 1982 والقانون رقم 15 لعام 1993.

مادة 34
يصدر وزير المالية التعليمات التنفيذية والقرارات اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي.
مادة 35
ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي في الجريدة الرسمية وتسري أحكامه بعد ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ صدوره.
دمشق في 28/3/1426 هجري الموافق 6/5/2005 ميلادي.

رئيس الجمهورية
بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الجدول الملحق رقم 3 الخاص ‏ بالوثائق والأوراق المعفاة من رسم الطابع:
1- الدفاتر والأوراق المستعملة في حسابات التوفير وبشكل عام جميع الاوراق والدفاتر والمطبوعات والسندات والوصولات الخاصة في حسابات التوفير أيا كانت.
2- معاملات وأوراق صناديق التعاون المدرسية والكشفية والفتوة والشبيبة والطلائع والنشاط المدرسي والرياضي.
3- أوراق ووثائق المعاملات المتعلقة بالقصّر والفقراء والمحجورين.
4- اتفاقيات القروض الخارجية وكفالاتها المعقودة أو التي ستعقد بالعملات الأجنبية من قبل الدولة أو بكفالتها أو من قبل المؤسسات ذات الطابع الاقتصادي أو الوحدات الإدارية المحلية.
5- التذاكر والأوراق الخاصة بنقل المسافرين وأمتعتهم التي تبلغ قيمتها 50 ل.س فما دون.
6- عمليات التظهير والقبول والكفالة والإشعار بالوصول التي ترد على الاوراق المالية والتجارية لبوالص الشحن وسندات الشحن أو الاوراق التي تقوم مقامها وكذلك على الاوراق التي يعطيها ملتزمو النقل البري أو البحري أو يأخذونها لقاء البضائع أو الأموال التي ينقلونها.
7- السندات والأسهم التي تبدل عن سندات قديمة بشرط ألا يطرأ تعديل على قيمتها وعددها وفائدتها ومواعيد استحقاقها.
8- عمليات التظهير والقبول والكفالة والإشعار بالوصول التي ترد على السندات المالية والتجارية المنظمة في بلد أجنبي والتي يجري التعامل بها في سورية.
9- عمليات التظهير والقبول والكفالة والإشعار بالوصول التي ترد على السندات التجارية المنظمة في سورية وعلى غيرها من الاوراق المالية.
10- الحوالات البريدية والمصرفية التي تدفع عند الاطلاع.
11- فواتير جهات القطاع الخاص على اختلاف أنواعها ومضمونها عند تعامل تلك الجهات فيما بينها وكذلك فواتير الجهات المذكورة مع جهات القطاع العام الإداري والاقتصادي في حال عدم تجاوز قيمتها سقف الشراء المباشر.
12- العقود والوصولات والأوراق المتعلقة بعمليات إعادة التأمين.
13- العرائض المرسلة بالبريد من الخارج والإخباريات على اختلافها.
14- جميع الاتفاقيات والتسويات وصكوك التحكيم المقدمة إلى المحاكم والجهات العامة ذات الطابع الإداري والقرارات والأحكام الصادرة عن مجلس الدولة والمحاكم وكذلك أوراق الاحتجاج والإخطار أو الجواب عليها إذا كانت متعلقة بالإفلاسات والتصفيات القضائية.
15- الحواشي على التصديق والشهادات المتعلقة بالتواقيع والأختام.
16- جميع المستندات والوصولات والأوراق والعقود المتعلقة بعمليات جرت بين الوزارات والإدارات والهيئات العامة والوحدات الإدارية المحلية ومديريات الأوقاف أو المنظمة في الخارج باسمها أو لحسابها.
17- الاوراق والعقود التي تجريها بالمراسلة مع الخارج الجهات المحددة في الفقرة (أ) من المادة 3 من قانون رسم الطابع المالي ما لم يكن للجهة الخارجية وكيل لها في سورية.
18- البيانات والإشعارات والكتب والقوائم والجداول والمطبوعات وغيرها من الاوراق المرسلة من الوزارات والإدارات والهيئات العامة والوحدات الإدارية المحلية ومديريات الأوقاف إلى الغير أو المقدمة من الغير إلى تلك الجهات تنفيذا لأحكام قوانين الضرائب والرسوم وغير ذلك من الاوراق المتعلقة بالأموال المتوجبة عليهم للخزينة العامة أو لأمر يتعلق بالمصلحة العامة.
19- المستندات والأوراق والشهادات المنظمة استنادا إلى قوانين الاستملاك للمنفعة العامة وجميع الاوراق والصكوك والمستندات المتعلقة بتعويض الخسائر التي تلحقها الأشغال ذات المنفعة العامة بالغير.
20- المستندات المتعلقة بصرف معاش تقاعدي والأوراق التي تنظمها صناديق التقاعد المختلفة أو تعطيها إلى المستفيدين منها من المتقاعدين أو ورثتهم.
21- شهادات فقر الحال والشهادات والبيانات والمحاضر وسواها المعطاة إلى الفقراء والأحكام والقرارات الصادرة في شأنهم عن السلطات والمصالح العامة.
22- شهادات حسن السلوك وبيانات خدمات العاملين في الوزارات والإدارات والهيئات العامة والوحدات الإدارية المحلية ومديريات الأوقاف وخلاصتها.
23- التقارير والشهادات المتعلقة بالفحوص الفنية وبالتلقيح ضد الأمراض التي تطلبها السلطات العامة.
24- القرارات الصحية والأوراق التي تنظمها السلطة المختصة لتدارك الأمراض المعدية التي تصيب الأشخاص والحيوانات والمحصولات الزراعية.
25- الاوراق المتعلقة بتسجيل وقوعات الأحوال الشخصية في قيود دوائر الأحوال المدينة والجهات الرسمية الأخرى.
26- مراسلات وبيانات المؤسسات العامة والشركات العامة والمنشآت وشركات الإنشاءات العامة والمؤسسات ذات الطابع الاقتصادي والجمعيات والنقابات.
27- عقود التصدير.
28- وصولات الأجور والرواتب والمعاشات وأجور السفر والتعويضات على مختلف أنواعها.
29- شهادات الاستلام المعطاة من الأفراد على سجلات البريد.
30- الوصولات والحسابات التي تنظمها دوائر الإجراء في مناسبة تنفيذها الأحكام.
31- الوصولات المنظمة بالتبرعات والهبات والإعانات والوصولات والتواقيع المثبتة لاستلام أوراق أو رسائل.
32- وصولات معاملات رديات الضرائب والرسوم والذمم والأمانات.
33- الإشعارات المصرفية الدائنة والمدينة.
34- الإيصالات الصادرة عن المؤسسات التعليمية بمختلف درجاتها وأنواعها.
35- إيصالات البيع النقدي الصادرة عن شركات القطاع العام الاقتصادي بشأن مبيعاتها بالمفرق أو المعطاة لها لقاء مشترياتها.
36- رخص فتح الجمعيات الخيرية.
37- تداول الأسهم والأوراق المالية المدرجة في سوق الاوراق المالية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

استيفاء ضريبة ريع العقارات بالنسبة للعقارات المؤجرة لغير السوريين - القانون رقم 39 للعام 2004 
استيفاء ضريبة ريع العقارات بالنسبة للعقارات المؤجرة لغير السوريين
القانون رقم 39 للعام 2004
مادة 1

أ- تستوفى ضريبة ريع العقارات بالنسبة للعقارات المؤجرة لغير السوريين لأغراض السكن أو سواها سواء كانت مفروشة أو غير مفروشة على أساس البدل الفعلي الوارد في العقد على ان لا يقل البدل الفعلي الشهري عن خمسة أمثال الريع المالي السنوي للعقار في حال تأجيره غير مفروش ويزداد البدل المشار إليه بنسبة 50 بالمئة في حال تأجيره مفروشاً ويعتبر الفلسطينيون العرب المشمولون بأحكام القانون 260 تاريخ 10/ 7 /1956 بحكم العرب السوريين فيما يتعلق بتطبيق أحكام هذا القانون .‏ 
ب - يخفض من البدل المبحوث عنه في البند السابق سنويا نسبة 5 بالمئة من بدل إيجار العقار مقابل استهلاك وصيانة البناء في حال تأجيره غير مفروش ونسبة قدرها 15 بالمئة مقابل الاستهلاك لكل من الأثاث والبناء حين تأجيره مفروشا .‏ 
ج- تحسب ضريبة ريع العقارات المترتبة على العقارات المذكورة في البند أ من هذه المادة على أساس نسبة وحيدة بمعدل 18 بالمئة بما فيها المساهمة النقدية لدعم التنمية المستدامة .‏ 
د- يشمل التكليف بالضريبة بدل الإيجار للعقار والمفروشات معا في حال إيجار العقار مفروشا بصرف النظر عن الجهة التي تملك أياً منهما وسواء نظمت العقود بشكل موحد للعقار والمفروشات أو مستقل لكل منهما ويصدر التكليف باسم مالك العقار .‏ 

مادة 2

أ- على مؤجري أو مالكي العقارات المؤجرة بتاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون أو التي ستؤجر لغير السوريين بعد نفاذه تقديم بيان إلى الدوائر المالية المحلية مرفقا بنسخة عن عقد إيجار العقار مع عقد إيجار المفروشات في حال تأجيرها بعقد مستقل خلال مدة ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون إذا كان العقار مؤجرا قبل تاريخ نفاذه أو من تاريخ ابرام العقد إذا تم الإيجار بعد نفاذه .‏ 
ب- إذا لم يقدم مؤجر أو مالك العقار البيان المبحوث عنه في الفقرة السابقة ضمن المهلة المحددة يكلف بغرامة مقدارها مثلا الضريبة عن فترة الإيجار غير المصرح بها على أن لا تتجاوز مثلي الضريبة عن سنة واحدة على أساس البدل محسوبا وفق أحكام المادة الأولى من هذا القانون .‏ 

مادة 3

على الجهات المنوطة بها تصديق عقود الإيجار لغير السوريين إرسال نسخة من هذه العقود إلى الدوائر المالية فور تصديقها .‏ 

مادة 4

تحقق الضريبة المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون وفق أحكام قانون ضريبة ريع العقارات رقم 178 لعام 1945 وتعديلاته بما لا يخالف أحكام هذا القانون وتحصل وفق أحكام قانون جباية الأموال العامة .‏ 

مادة 5

تلغى المادتان 5 و 6 من القانون 35 تاريخ 31/ 12 /1975 والأحكام الأخرى المخالفة لهذا القانون 

مادة 6

ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية ويعتبر نافذا اعتبارا من أول العام الذي يلي تاريخ صدوره.‏ 

دمشق في 12/ 9 / 1425 هـ - 26/10 /2004 م‏ 

رئيس الجمهورية

بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

إعفاء مكلفي ضريبة دخل الأرباح الحقيقية من الفوائد والغرامات - المرسوم التشريعي 45 لعام 2005 
إعفاء مكلفي ضريبة دخل الأرباح الحقيقية من الفوائد والغرامات
المرسوم التشريعي 45 لعام 2005
المادة 1 

أ- يعفى مكلفو ضريبة دخل الأرباح الحقيقية وإضافاتها العائدة لأعوام 2003 وما قبل وكذلك مكلفو الضرائب والرسوم المالية المباشرة الأخرى وإضافاتها العائدة لأي من سنوات 2005 وما قبل من جميع الفوائد والجزاءات والغرامات على اختلاف أنواعها إذا سددوا الضريبة أو الرسم العائد لأي من السنوات المذكورة حتى غاية 31/10/2005 مع الاحتفاظ بأحكام المادة الخامسة من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 56 تاريخ 6/9/2004 المتعلقة بالإعفاء من الغرامات على رسوم الانتقال على التركات وأحكام المادة الثالثة من المرسوم التشريعي رقم 60 تاريخ 9/9/2004 المتعلقة بإعفاء رسوم الاغتراب من غرامات تأخير الدفع.
ب- يعفى المكلفون الذين سددوا أياً من الضرائب والرسوم المشار إليها في الفقرة (أ) السابقة قبل نفاذ هذا المرسوم التشريعي من الفوائد والجزاءات والغرامات غير المسددة ولا ترد الفوائد أو الجزاءات أو الغرامات المدفوعة قبل نفاذه.

المادة 2

تطبق أحكام المادة الأولى من هذا المرسوم التشريعي على:
أ- الذمم الشخصية التي تحصلها الدوائر المالية.
ب- تكاليف الأرباح الحقيقية العائدة لعام 2003 وما قبل التي توضع موضع التحصيل بعد نفاذ أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي وعلى تكاليف أعوام 2005 وما قبل بالنسبة لبقية الضرائب والرسوم المشمولة بأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي إذا تم تسديد أي منها قبل انقضاء السنة التي تستحق فيها الضريبة أو الرسم وتوضع موضع التحصيل وفقا للنصوص الخاصة النافذة.

المادة 3

لا يستفيد من أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي المكلفون الذين طبقت بحقهم أحكام المادة 13 من القانون رقم 21 تاريخ 1/7/1981.

المادة 4

لا تطبق أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي على تكاليف السيارات من الفئة العامة المكلفة بضريبة الدخل المقطوع.

المادة 5

يصدر وزير المالية التعليمات اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي.

المادة 6

ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي في الجريدة الرسمية ويعتبر نافذا من تاريخ صدوره.
دمشق في 28/3/1426 هجري الموافق 6/5/2005 ميلادي




رئيس الجمهورية

بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

إعفاء مكلفي الضرائب والرسوم من الغرامات والجزاءات - المرسوم التشريعي رقم 25 للعام 2001 
إعفاء مكلفي الضرائب والرسوم من الغرامات والجزاءات
المرسوم التشريعي رقم 25 للعام 2001
المادة 1:‏ 
أ- يعفى مكلفو الضرائب والرسوم المالية المباشرة وإضافاتها العائدة لأي من سنوات 2001 وما قبل من جميع الفوائد والجزاءات والغرامات على اختلاف أنواعها إذا سددوا الضريبة أو الرسم العائد لأي من السنوات المذكورة حتى غاية/31/12/2001.‏ 

ب- يعفى المكلفون الذين سددوا أياً من الضرائب والرسوم المشار إليها في الفقرة -أ- السابقة قبل نفاذ هذا المرسوم التشريعي من الفوائد والجزاءات والغرامات غير المسددة ولا ترد الفوائد أو الجزاءات أو الغرامات المدفوعة قبل نفاذه.‏ 

المادة 2:‏ 
تطبق أحكام المادة الأولى من هذا المرسوم التشريعي على:‏ 

أ- الذمم الشخصية التي تحصلها الدوائر المالية.
ب- تكاليف الأرباح الحقيقية العائدة لعام 2000 وما قبل التي توضع موضع التحصيل بعد نفاذ أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي وعلى تكاليف أعوام 2001 وما قبل بالنسبة لبقية الضرائب والرسوم المشمولة بأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي إذا تم تسديد أي منها قبل انقضاء السنة التي تستحق فيها الضريبة أو الرسم وتوضع موضع التحصيل وفقا للنصوص الخاصة النافذة .

المادة 3:‏ 
لا يستفيد من أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي المكلفون الذين طبقت بحقهم أحكام المادة/13/ من القانون رقم 21 تاريخ 1/7/1981‏.

المادة 4:‏ 
لا تطبق أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي على تكاليف السيارات العامة بضريبة الدخل المقطوع.‏ 

المادة 5:‏ 
تصدر وزارة المالية التعليمات اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي.

المادة 6:‏ 
ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي في الجريدة الرسمية ويعتبر نافذا من تاريخ صدوره.


دمشق في/8/5/1422 هـ الموافق لـ 28/7/2001/م‏ رئيس الجمهورية‏ 
بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

إعفاء الصادرات السورية من الضرائب - المرسوم التشريعي 15 لعام 2001 
إعفاء الصادرات السورية من الضرائب
المرسوم التشريعي 15 لعام 2001
المادة 1 

أ - تعفى الصادرات السورية المنشأ من المنتجات الزراعية والصناعية والزراعية –الاستخراجية وكذلك عمليات الإدخال المؤقت من أجل التصنيع وإعادة التصدير من ضريبة الإنتاج الزراعي المنصوص عليها في القانون رقم /384/ لعام 1957 وتعديلاته، ومن ضريبة دخل الأرباح المنصوص عليها في المرسوم التشريعي رقم /85/ لعام 1949 وتعديلاته.
ب – تستثنى من أحكام الفقرة (أ) أعلاه صادرات النفط الخام والمشتقات النفطية والفوسفات.

المادة 2 

أ - يضاف إلى الجدول رقم /2/ الملحق بالقانون رقم /18/ تاريخ 2/4/1987 المتضمن الرسم على الإنفاق الاستهلاكي البندان التاليان:
12- جميع المواد المستوردة عدا المواد الأولية اللازمة للصناعة ومستلزمات الإنتاج الصناعي والزراعي والمواد الغذائية الأساسية التالية ( سكر – رز – حليب مجفف ) وكذلك عدا ما ذكر في البنود السابقة. 1.5%.
13- المشروبات الغازية.10%.
ب – يستوفى الرسم المضاف بموجب البند /12/ من الفقرة (أ) السابقة حين تخليص البضاعة أما الرسم المضاف بموجب البند (13) فيستوفى من المنتج مباشرة.

المادة 3 

أ – على كل من الشركات والمؤسسات الأجنبية وسائر الفعالية الأجنبية التي تتعاقد على توريد مواد أو تجهيزات أو تنفيذ أشغال مع الوزارات والإدارات والمؤسسات البلدية ووحدات الإدارة المحلية وسائر جهات القطاع العام أن يكون لها وكيل تجاري في الجمهورية العربية السورية مسجلة وكالته لدى الجهات المختصة وفق أحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم /151/ لعام 1952 وتعديلاته وضمن الشروط والأحكام الواردة فيه.
ب – يجوز أن يكون الوكيل التجاري من مؤسسات وشركات القطاع العام والمشترك.

المادة 4 

يستثنى من أحكام الفقرة /أ/ من المادة الثالثة من هذا المرسوم التشريعي:
أ – الشركات والمؤسسات والفعاليات الأجنبية التي لها فرع دائم في الجمهورية العربية السورية يحدث وفق أحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم /151/ لعام 1952 وتعديلاته.
ب – العقود والتعهدات التي تكون طبيعتها أو قيمتها لا تستدعي ذلك ويتم تحديد هذه العقود والتعهدات بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناءً على توصية من اللجنة الاقتصادية.

المادة 5 

مع مراعاة أحكام المادة الرابعة من هذا المرسوم التشريعي، لا يجوز لأي من الجهات المعددة في الفقرة /أ/ من المادة الثالثة من هذا المرسوم التشريعي أن تبرم أي عقد توريد أو تنفيذ أشغال مع الشركات والمؤسسات والفعاليات الأجنبية إلا إذا كان لها وكيل تجاري مسجل وفق أحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم /151/ لعام 1952 وتعديلاته.

المادة 6 

لا تسري أحكام المادة الثالثة من هذا المرسوم التشريعي على الحالات التي تم التعاقد عليها أوبُتّ بعروضها بصورة قطعية، وفق الأحكام النافذة قبل نفاذ هذا المرسوم التشريعي.

المادة 7 

يصدر وزير المالية التعليمات التنفيذية لأحكام هذا المرسوم التشريعي.

المادة 8 

ينشر هذا المرسوم التشريعي في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل بأحكام المادة الثالثة منه بعد ستة أشهر من تاريخ صدوره وينهى العمل بكل نص مخالف.
دمشق في 12/4/1422 هـ الموافق لـ 3/7/2001 م




رئيس الجمهورية

بشار الأسد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قانون مكافحة التهرب الضريبي - رقم 25 للعام 2003 
القانون رقم 25 للعام 2003 
مكافحة التهرب الضريبي

رئيس الجمهورية‏ 
بناء على أحكام الدستور‏ 
وعلى ما اقره مجلس الشعب في جلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ 18/9/1424هـ و 13/11/2003 م ‏ يصدر ما يلي:
الفصل الأول ‏ تعاريف
‏ المادة 1:
يقصد بالتعابير الآتية حيثما وردت في هذا القانون ‏ الوزير: وزير المالية. ‏ المديرية: مديرية الاستعلام الضريبي في وزارة المالية. ‏ المدير: مدير الاستعلام الضريبي. ‏ القسم: قسم الاستعلام الضريبي في مديرية مالية المحافظة. ‏ رئيس القسم: رئيس قسم الاستعلام الضريبي في مديرية مالية المحافظة. ‏ الدائرة: دائرة الاستعلام الضريبي في مديرية مال المنطقة. ‏ رئيس الدائرة: رئيس دائرة الاستعلام الضريبي في مديرية مال المنطقة. ‏ العامل: مراقب الاستعلام الضريبي المؤهل والمكلف بصفة رسمية في مجال الاستعلام ومكافحة التهرب الضريبي.
‏ المادة 2:
يقصد بالتهرب الضريبي في معرض تطبيق هذا القانون:
‏ أ¬ كل فعل مخالف لأحكام قوانين الضرائب أو الرسوم يصدر عن المكلف أو من ينوب عنه أو يمثله أو من يفوضه أصولا وبقصد التهرب من دفع الضرائب والرسوم المالية كليا أو جزئيا من خلال ما يقدمه للدوائر المالية من قيود أو بيانات أو وثائق تضمنت معلومات مخالفة للحقيقة أو إخفاءها أو إنكارها أو عدم تقديمها بالمواعيد المحددة قانونا باستثناء القوة القاهرة أو إتلافها قبل الموعد المحدد لذلك أو ممارسة عمل خاضع للتكليف دون إعلام الدوائر المالية أو إخفاء نشاط يجب إظهاره.
‏ ب¬ لا يدخل في شمول الفقرة أ من هذه المادة المكلفون بضريبة الأرباح الحقيقية المسجلون في الدوائر المالية أو المكلفون برسوم التركات في حال عدم تقديم البيانات في المواعيد المحددة إلا بعد إنذارهم بتطبيق أحكام هذا القانون. ‏ 


الفصل الثاني
‏ مهام المديرية وصلاحياتها
‏ المادة 3:
‏ أ ¬ مهمة المديرية مكافحة التهرب الضريبي عن طريق استقصاء المعلومات الموثقة عن الأوضاع المالية للمكلفين وجمع البيانات والمعلومات والوثائق عن مطارح الضرائب والرسوم وضبط حالات التهرب منها والتحقيق في الشكاوى والإخبارات المتعلقة بالتهرب الضريبي وتحري ابرز طرق التهرب الضريبي ومعالجتها مع الجهات المختصة وإعداد وتنفيذ الخطط الكفيلة بنشر الوعي الضريبي بين المكلفين.
‏ ب¬ يتضمن النظام الداخلي لوزارة المالية القواعد والأسس والإجراءات الواجب اتخاذها لتنفيذ مهام العاملين ومدة ومواد دورات تأهيلهم وتدريبهم وذلك وفق الأحكام القانونية النافذة.
‏ ج¬ يشترط لاشغال وظائف أعمال الاستعلام ومكافحة التهرب الضريبي النجاح في دورة تأهيل وتدريب مسلكية تحدد بقرار من الوزير شروط الالتحاق بها أو الإعفاء منها بالنسبة للقائمين على العمل في المديرية.
‏ المادة 4:
‏ أ¬ يتمتع المدير ورؤساء الأقسام ورؤساء الدوائر وجميع العاملين المكلفين بأعمال الاستعلام ومكافحة التهرب الضريبي والذين يصدر قرار بتسميتهم من الوزير بصفة الضابطة العدلية في معرض تطبيق هذا القانون.
‏ ب¬ يقسم العاملون المشار إليهم في الفقرة أ من هذه المادة اليمين الآتية: ‏ اقسم بالله العظيم أن أقوم بوظيفتي بصدق وأمانة وان أحافظ على سر المهنة.
‏ ج¬ يتم أداء اليمين المذكورة أمام القاضي البدائي في منطقة عملهم.
‏ المادة 5:
يستفيد المذكورون في الفقرة أ من المادة الرابعة من هذا القانون من تعويض طبيعة عمل مقداره 100 بالمائة من الأجر الشهري المقطوع النافذ بتاريخ صدور المرسوم التشريعي رقم 7 لعام 1991 تحدد قواعد وأسس منحه بقرار من الوزير. ‏ الفصل الثالث ‏ أصول المراقبة والتدقيق.
‏ المادة 6:
‏ أ ¬ يتمتع العاملون في مجال الاستعلام ومكافحة التهرب الضريبي بحق الاطلاع على البيانات والمعلومات والوثائق المتعلقة بالتكليف بالضرائب والرسوم مع مراعاة أحكام سرية المصارف.
‏ ب¬ يلتزم الأشخاص الطبيعيون والاعتباريون في كل من القطاع الخاص والمشترك بتقديم البيانات والجداول والوثائق التي يحددها وزير المالية بقرار منه مع البيان الضريبي السنوي.
‏ ج¬ تلتزم جهات القطاع العام والتعاوني والمشترك بما في ذلك الهيئات العامة ذات الطابع الإداري والمنظمات والنقابات بتقديم البيانات والمعلومات والوثائق كافة التي يطلبها العاملون في مجال الاستعلام ومكافحة التهرب الضريبي والتي من شأنها أن تساعد الدوائر المالية في عملها.
‏ د¬ على المكلفين من القطاع الخاص في حال غيابهم وضع البيانات والمعلومات والوثائق تحت تصرف من يرونه مناسبا من نوابهم أو المدير المسؤول أو العاملين لديهم وابرازها عند أي طلب من العاملين في المديرية أو أقسامها أو دوائرها.
‏ هـ ¬ لا يخل الالتزام المنصوص عليه في الفقرة أ من هذه المادة بتنفيذ أي التزام آخر تجاه الدوائر المالية نصت عليه القوانين والأنظمة الضريبية النافذة.
‏ و ¬ تعد البيانات والجداول والوثائق والمعلومات وغيرها التي تحدد بقرار من الوزير والمشار إليها في الفقرة ب من هذه المادة من عداد الوثائق المعددة في المادة 14 من القانون الموحد للضرائب على الدخل في معرض تطبيق أحكام القانون المذكور.
‏ المادة 7:
‏ أ¬ يتم الاطلاع على البيانات والمعلومات المحددة في المادة 6 من هذا القانون من قبل عاملين اثنين على الأقل خلال الأيام التي يمارس فيها المكلفون أعمالهم ويجري التدقيق خلال ساعات العمل العادية وبالسرعة الممكنة دون أن يؤدي ذلك إلى عرقلة أعمال المكلفين.
‏ ب ¬ على العاملين في مجال الاستعلام ومكافحة التهرب الضريبي القيام بتحريات لاماكن إدارة العمل المعتادة للمكلفين بناء على طلب المدير أو مدير المالية للتأكد من صحة تطبيق هذا القانون.
‏ ج ¬ عند قيام العاملين في مجال الاستعلام ومكافحة التهرب الضريبي بأداء المهام المنصوص عليها في الفقرة ب السابقة يجب مراعاة ما يلي:
‏ 1¬ إبراز بطاقاتهم الخاصة الصادرة عن وزير المالية وتعريف المكلف بطبيعة مهماتهم.
‏ 2¬ في حال عثور العاملين على وثائق أو بيانات أو معلومات بما فيها الحسابات المستخلصة من واقع سجلات الحاسب مخفاة عن التكليف الضريبي فعليهم إثبات ذلك بموجب محضر رسمي يذكر فيه نوع الوثائق أو البيانات أو المعلومات ويذيل بتوقيعهم وتوقيع المكلف أو من ينوب عنه على وجود الوثيقة فإذا رفض يحق للعاملين المومأ إليهم مصادرة الأوراق المخفاة وتحريرها وربطها بالمحضر ويجوز لهم عند الاقتضاء الاستعانة بأفراد القوى العامة.
‏ 3¬ إذا دلت التحريات أو الإخبارات على وجود وثائق أو مستندات في غير أماكن إدارة عمل المكلف المعتادة فلا يتم التدقيق إلا بعد اخذ الأذن من النيابة العامة لتفتيش المكان بناء على طلب معلل من المدير أو مدير المالية وعلى العاملين في هذه الحالة إبراز أذن النيابة العامة.
‏ 4¬ إذا تعرض أحد المكلفين أو الأشخاص للعاملين أثناء قيامهم بمهامهم أو منعهم من القيام بها فيتم تنظيم محضر رسمي بذلك. ‏ الفصل الرابع ‏ العقوبات.
‏ المادة 8 :
خلافا لأحكام قوانين الضرائب والرسوم يعاقب المخالف في حالات التهرب الضريبي المنصوص عليها في المادة الثانية من هذا القانون بالحبس مدة شهر وغرامة قدرها 200 بالمائة من الضريبة أو الرسم السنوي عن سنة واحدة عن التكليف أو جزء التكليف محل التهرب حسب الحال وتضاعف العقوبة في حال التكرار.



‏ المادة 9:
‏ أ ¬ تعد حالات التهرب الضريبي المنصوص عليها في المادة الثانية من هذا القانون من الجرائم المخلة بالثقة العامة المعاقب عليها بمقتضى أحكام قانون العقوبات العام.
‏ ب¬ تحرك الدعوى العامة على المتهرب من الضريبة أو الرسم سواء أكان شخصا اعتباريا أم طبيعيا بما في ذلك الشريك الظاهر في شركات المحاصة.
‏ ج¬ إذا كان المتهرب شخصا اعتباريا فتقام الدعوى عليه أو على ممثليه أو المفوضين بالتوقيع وفق أحكام قانون التجارة أو أنظمته الخاصة حسب الحال. ‏ ويعتبر أفراد الشخص الاعتباري مسؤولين بالتكافل والتضامن تجاه أي مخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون.
‏ المادة 10:
يحال العاملون المكلفون بأعمال الاستعلام ومكافحة التهرب الضريبي وغيرهم الذين يثبت استثمارهم أسرار نتائج أعمالهم لمنفعتهم أو منفعة غيرهم إلى القضاء لاتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية والتأديبية بحقهم. ‏ الفصل الخامس ‏ أصول الاعتراض والتصالح.
‏ المادة 11:
‏ أ ¬ تقوم المديرية أو القسم حسب الحال بإحالة الضبط المنظم مع مرفقاته إلى مديرية المالية المختصة بموجب مذكرة إحالة تتضمن خلاصة المخالفة.
‏ ب¬ يقوم قسم الواردات أو الدخل حسب الحال في مديريات المالية بفحص الأوراق والبيانات والمعلومات التي احتواها الضبط وتتخذ الإجراءات القانونية وفق أحكام قوانين الضرائب والرسوم خلال فترة أقصاها سنة من تاريخ استلام محضر الضبط. ‏ وفي حال كون المخالفة تتعلق بضرائب الدخل على الأرباح عن السنة الجارية التي تم فيها تنظيم ضبط المخالفة فيمكن تمديد الفترة المذكورة إلى سنتين كحد أقصى.
‏ ج¬ توافى المديرية أو القسم حسب الحال بما تنتهي إليه معالجة المخالفة بصورة قطعية وفيما إذا تم تسديد الغرامة المنصوص عليها في المادة 8 من هذا القانون.
‏ المادة 12:
تقوم المديرية أو القسم حسب الحال بطلب السير في إجراءات تحريك الدعوى العامة استنادا إلى المعلومات المحالة إليها وفق أحكام الفقرة ج من المادة 11 السابقة وفي هذه الحالة يحال الضبط المنظم بحق المخالف لأحكام هذا القانون إلى النيابة العامة.
‏ المادة 13:
يحق للمكلف التقدم بطلب مصالحة على الغرامة المترتبة عليه ويعرض الطلب على لجنة المصالحة للبت فيه.
‏ المادة 14:
يتم تحديد إجراءات أحكام المصالحة وتشكيل لجان التصالح بقرار من الوزير.
المادة 15:
يتم إجراء المصالحة مع المكلف المتهرب من الضريبة أو الرسم عن جزء التكليف محل التهرب وفق ما يلي:
‏ 1¬ دفع 25 بالمائة من الغرامة المحددة في هذا القانون إذا تمت المصالحة قبل تحريك الدعوى العامة .
‏ 2¬ دفع 50 بالمائة من الغرامة المحددة في هذا القانون إذا تمت المصالحة بعد تحريك الدعوى العامة .
‏ 3¬ دفع 75 بالمائة من الغرامة المحددة في هذا القانون إذا تمت المصالحة بعد صدور حكم قضائي غير قطعي.
‏ المادة 16:
إن تسديد الغرامة المصالح عليها والضريبة المتحققة وفق أحكام المادة 15 من هذا القانون تؤدي إلى كف التتبعات القضائية بحق المتهرب مالم يكن قد صدر حكم قضائي مبرم فيها. ‏ أحكام مختلفة.
‏ المادة 17:
‏ أ ¬ توزع الغرامات وقيم المصادرات الناتجة عن مخالفات وقضايا التهرب من الضرائب والرسوم وتعدل الفقرة أ من المادة 43 من المرسوم رقم 1684 تاريخ 7/8/1977 بحيث تصبح كما يلي: ‏ 70 بالمائة للخزينة. ‏ 10 بالمائة للأشخاص الذين يكتشفون أو يرشدون إلى مطارح ضريبية مخفاة وفي حال عدم وجودهم تعود حصتهم للخزينة. ‏ 10 بالمائة للمصادرين . ‏ 10 بالمائة للعاملين في وزارة المالية.
‏ ب ¬ تقيد حصة العاملين في وزارة المالية في حساب خاص ويعين المستفيدون من هذه الحصة وتحدد حصصهم منها بقرارات تصدر عن وزير المالية.
‏ المادة 18:
لا تطبق أحكام هذا القانون على كل من الرسوم الجمركية ورسم الطابع حيث تبقى خاضعة لأحكام قوانينها الخاصة.
‏ المادة 19:
تلغى جميع النصوص المخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون.
‏ المادة 20:
يصدر وزير المالية التعليمات التنفيذية لأحكام هذا القانون.
‏ المادة 21:
ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية ويعتبر نافذا من أول السنة التالية لتاريخ صدوره.‏ 


دمشق في 23/9/ 1424 هـ ‏ الموافق لـ 18/11/2003 م رئيس الجمهورية‏ 
بشار الأسد

----------

